#ayatana 2009-03-16
<tedg> Hmm, does the bot do bugs too?  bug 1
<mpt> tedg, had you used the append hint in pidgin-libnotify (or anything else) yet?
<tedg> mpt: We're sending it, but notify-osd isn't rendering it correctly yet.
<tedg> mpt: There's a bug about it, I can find it if you'd like.
<mpt> tedg, are you sending "append", "canonical-private-append", or "x-canonical-append"?
<tedg> mpt: "append=allow"
<mpt> tedg, so you're not one but two names out of date :-)
<mpt> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/130241/
<tedg> mpt: Hmm, that kinda sucks.  Why do we keep changing them?
<mpt> whoops, actually only one, "canonical-private-append" wasn't used.
<mpt> tedg, because I didn't read the spec properly, I'm sorry.
<tedg> mpt: Perhaps we need a header file or something.
<mpt> I've just added pidgin-libnotify to bug 341565.
<tedg> Hmm... thanks? ;)
#ayatana 2009-03-17
<kwwii> btw, if anyone sees old icons showing up in the notifications, please do mention it (or file a bug!)
<mpt> kwwii, there are already eleventeen bug reports about that, can't you use one of those? :-)
<MacSlow> kwwii, you mean that in general or focused on a particular app using notifications?
<kwwii> MacSlow: in general
<kwwii> mpt: well, pretty much all the bugs I've seen have to do with the names not being used correctly, not missing icons
<kwwii> mpt: what did you search for to get that list?
<MacSlow> kwwii, well the only issues with icons used in notifications I have is pidgin's use of low-res protocol-logo icons ... and the "gtk-info" icon used by epiphany's "download finished" notification
<mpt> kwwii, is it the case that mt's icons should appear when you're using the Human theme, and old-timey Gnome icons should appear when you're using any other theme?
<kwwii> mpt: yes
<mpt> ok
<MacSlow> kwwii, apart from those my "icon crispness"-experience is fine
<kwwii> and those icons have been included but I am not sure if that is working right or not
<kwwii> somewhat busy working on gdm and usplash and wallpaper and....atm, so testing this stuff is kinda hard
<MacSlow> np
<mpt> It must be nearly lunchtime, I saw "crispness experience" and started thinking of potato chips
<MacSlow> mpt, :)
<MacSlow> mpt, it's "icon crispness"
<MacSlow> mpt, you don't want to eat those
<mpt> Well, if I had a crisp icon appearing in a potato chip, I'd attract a lot of Catholics
 * MacSlow just grabs another gazillion package updates
<mpt> http://www.sptimes.com/2005/06/08/Neighborhoodtimes/An_image_of_Jesus__Al.shtml
<kwwii> I once saw yoda in some mold on cheese...guess that's not the same though
<kwwii> then again, yoda plays a pretty central role in my belief system
<MacSlow> Ken sees Yoda in cheese
<MacSlow> uff, that takes time to settle ;)
<kwwii> hey, I don't make fun of your god
 * MacSlow -> lunch
 * MacSlow takes an evening-break
#ayatana 2009-03-18
 * MacSlow -> lunch
#ayatana 2009-03-19
 * MacSlow -> lunch
 * MacSlow takes a break
#ayatana 2009-03-20
 * MacSlow -> lunch
 * MacSlow -> capoeira
#ayatana 2010-03-22
<Mark__T> I get an error building libindicator 0.3.6: http://pastebin.ca/1849251
<Mark__T> what am I doing wrong?
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> Mark__T, failed to generate indicator-object-enum-types.h.template
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<Mark__T> any idea why?
<kenvandine> not me... 
<tedg> Mark__T: Hmm, did it make a tmp-indicator-object-enum-types.h
<Mark__T> yep
<Mark__T> it's empty
<tedg> Oh wait, it couldn't find the template.  Is there a template in the tarball?
<kenvandine> oh duh.. EXTRA_DIST fail?
<tedg> That's my guess.
<tedg> We probably didn't notice building from bazaar.
<tedg> I thought I'd distchecked it though :-/
<qense> MacSlow: Did you have time to merge my $XDG_CACHE_HOME fix branch?
<MacSlow> qense, yes
<MacSlow> qense, check the changelog of notify-osd 0.9.27
<MacSlow> qense, ehm... 0.9.26-0ubuntu1 actually
<qense> MacSlow: but also in the trunk? I couldn't find the changes there.
<MacSlow> qense, atm all dev is happening in the lucid branch... I'll move those changes over to trunk later
<qense> MacSlow: ah, that explains
<qense> ok! thank you
<tedg> kenvandine: Hmm, passes distcheck
<tedg> Mark__T: Hmm, it seems that we're dist'ing indicator-object-enum-types.h -- do you have that?  What's the timestamp on it?
<tedg> I guess we should probably dist the template instead though.
<kklimonda> tedg: can you take a look at bug 532858 when you have a moment?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532858 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] No icon for transmission in any icon theme except Humanity (affects: 3)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532858
<Mark__T> tedg: 18. Mar 16:46 indicator-object-enum-types.h
<Mark__T> tedg: should I delete it and try again?
<tedg> Mark__T: No, don't delete, try touch
<Mark__T> ok
<tedg> kklimonda: Looking
<tedg> kklimonda: I'm going to propose for merging and comment there real, quick.  One minor issue.
<Mark__T> tedg: touch doesn't help in any way
<tedg> Mark__T: Touch harder!
<tedg> ;)
<Mark__T> :-P
<tedg> Hmm, so can you copy the template from bazaar and see if that fixes it?  I'm curious why distcheck will pass, but I just want it to work now :)
<Mark__T> what is s-enum-types-h
<Mark__T> doesn't indicator-object-enum-types.h: s-enum-types-h
<Mark__T>         @true
<Mark__T> indicate that s-enum-types-s is always built?
<tedg> Mark__T: Yeah, it's supposed to just be a timestamp
<Mark__T> tedg: if I add *.[ch].template it passes that step, it fails with ndicator-object.c: In function 'indicator_object_new_from_file':
<Mark__T> indicator-object.c:269: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules
<Mark__T> later though
<Mark__T> tedg: if that doesn't hurt, I remove -Werror
<tedg> Mark__T: Yeah, it shouldn't.... but I'm curious why you're getting it.
<Mark__T> old libc
<Mark__T> glibc 2.5 + gcc 4.1.2, maybe that's the problem
<Mark__T> tedg: ^
<tedg> Mark__T: Perhaps, just odd.  I'm not sure enough of the details on how gmodule works.
<Mark__T> k
<kklimonda> tedg: thanks for your comments - I've pushed branch with changes you have proposed.
<kklimonda> updated the branch*
<tedg> kklimonda: Cool, the diff is updating.
<qense> tedg: Did you have time to take a look at my merge proposal for making AppInd menu items update as well when you change the toggle state of the actions of radio and checkbox items?
<qense> bug #542221
<tedg> qense: Yes, it looked okay to me, I forwarded it to bratsche to get his comments.  I think he's out to lunch right now though.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 542221 in indicator-application "The 'active' property of GtkToggleActions isn't updated (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542221
<qense> ok
<qense> tedg: maybe someone should look if we should watch more gtkaction elements.
<tedg> qense: That makes sense to me, but that's really not really I know anything about :-/
<qense> I could take a look at it.
<kklimonda> hmm.. when I use fallback and start playing the music in rhythmbox the stock icon is displayed and not the monochromatic one.. is this known or did I miss somrthing?
<kklimonda> (it's with the lucid version of indicator-application so I didn't break anything with my patch ;) )
<magcius> What does the DX team think of the latest gnome-shell developments?
<kklimonda> latest?
<kklimonda> do you have links to some good overwiew of the latest changes?
<qense> kklimonda: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/log/ ? ;)
<qense> kklimonda: GNOME Shell does have Twitter and Identi.ca accounts: http://identi.ca/gnomeshell
<kklimonda> oh, great. thanks
<vish> magcius: you could ask that on the ayatana mailing list..[DX is subscribed there and replies sometimes] you asked this a couple of weeks ago too.. i dont think you would get much response here 
<magcius> vish: I didn't know there was a mailing list.
<magcius> vish: I'd rather not subscribe though 
<vish> magcius: not much chat goes on there recently ;)  
<Mark__T> tedg ping
<Nafai> jcastro: Hey, is there anything you suggest I do to help upstream along?  I haven't got feedback on any of the 3 patches I've passed upstream
#ayatana 2010-03-23
<cjohnston> ivanka: ping
<ivanka> cjohnston: hello
<cjohnston> ivanka: mind a PM?
<ivanka> cjohnston: not at all - but be warned I am in a bug filing frenzy so might be slow to respond - also, it's lunch time :-)
<cjohnston> I see that
<cjohnston> kwwii: could you take a look at bug 535644 when you get a moment please.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 535644 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "ardour menu bar text is unreadable with the radiance theme (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535644
<kwwii> cjohnston: will do
<cjohnston> thanks.. :-)
<vish> kwwii: courtesy chaotic > Bug #545008 ;p
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545008 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Radiance panel gradient (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545008
<kwwii> cjohnston: in any case, it might not be fixed for karmic...let me fire up lucid and test it
<kwwii> vish: you got that from him?
<vish> kwwii: he has filed the bug
<kwwii> ahh, I see
<cjohnston> kwwii: I'll test it real quick..
 * vish fought hard to pull the list down to <90 and then it is back >90 :(
<kwwii> ouch, my system won't boot ;-(
<cjohnston> :-(
<vish> kwwii: there are a few wishlist bugs , which you should just close as "wont fix" ;)
<kwwii> vish: the next update will fix many issues
<cjohnston> off to take the kid to the doctor... 
<kwwii> cjohnston: have fun, I'll check it out and comment on the bug
<kwwii> wow, installing ardour requires 20+ other packages
<kwwii> omg
<kwwii> ardour uses some wierd theme of it's own
<kwwii> not much i can do about that
<rickspencer3> djsiegel1, hi
<djsiegel1> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> djsiegel1, heya
<rickspencer3> so I saw a bug on Compiz al-tab rendering icons in an ugly way
<rickspencer3> basically scaling them up
<rickspencer3> was wondering if there was some kind of compiz settings trickier you could do to make them smaller or something
<djsiegel1> rickspencer3: no I don't think so
<djsiegel1> rickspencer3: (sorry I got pulled away)
<rickspencer3> djsiegel1, np
<rickspencer3> djsiegel1, what should be do?
<djsiegel1> rickspencer3: it finds icons associated with windows, and those icons are like 16px or something
<djsiegel1> afaik the only way to get icons larger than 16px is via libwynksync
<djsiegel1> or whatever it is called
<djsiegel1> wnksync
<djsiegel1> so I think our options are (1) use crappy icons (2) disable icons on window thumbs (3) ship libwynksync and patch compiz
<rickspencer3> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/387828
<ubot4`> rickspencer3: Error: Bug #387828 is private.
<seb128> rickspencer3, looking
<djsiegel1> I don't like (2) because then minimized windows have no discernible representation in alt-tab
<seb128> I would say (3) is a no go
<seb128> it's late to add an untested daemon in your default installation
<seb128> our
<djsiegel1> I don't know about "untested"
<seb128> well we don't ship it and never did by default
<djsiegel1> but it does seem pretty late
<rickspencer3> we are not adding this to the desktop now
<seb128> and it's used nowhere
<rickspencer3> sorry, but it's not a viable option at this point in the cycle
<djsiegel1> yeah seems to be too late to fix
<seb128> I mean nothing in the current desktop make use of it even if installed
<rickspencer3> though for sure, right when MM opens
<seb128> so it means it's pretty much untested
<rickspencer3> djsiegel1, is there a way to make those icons be not displayed so big in the compiz settings?
<djsiegel1> rickspencer3: I don't think we can from compiz settings
<rickspencer3> is that not from a compiz plugin?
<djsiegel1> the window switcher is a plugin but it looks like the icon scaling is hard coded
<rickspencer3> otherwise, I am afraid there is not much we can do for this in Lucid :(
<djsiegel1> I don't see the option, let me check gconf
<djsiegel1> I don't see anything in gconf for it
<jcastro> Nafai: sorry I didn't respond I was out sick yesterday. Just hold tight on those bugs I guess.
<Nafai> jcastro: Okay.  Hope you are feeling better
<jcastro> the power of drugs. :D
<Nafai> tell me about it :)
<Nafai> that reminds me, need to take my new allergy meds
<seb128> vish, hi
<vish> hi..
<seb128> vish, gnome-keyring, it seems so, to be honest I don't really care about that option but it should reported upstream by somebody who do
<vish> seb128: ah , ok.. will submit upstrmeam
<seb128> thanks
<vish> ty
<jcastro> smithj: ping
<kklimonda> huh, the new status icons are.. way too round imo ;)
<Nafai> kklimonda: Yeah, you barely see the "tail"
<kklimonda> Nafai: they look fat :)
<Nafai> heh
#ayatana 2010-03-24
<doctormo> iainfarrell: Here as I am, as requested
<iainfarrell> doctormo: hello there!
<ivanka1> hello doctormo - I don't really have much time right this second but I was just wondering how you were getting on with Ground Control since our last chat  
<ivanka1> doctormo: I kept looking out for you and not seeing you!
<doctormo> ivanka1: I'm normally in about 10 channels
<doctormo> OK so ground control is currently suffering from changes made to launchpad, bit unfortunate, but no one can log in.
<doctormo> iainfarrell: Could you pass around this link? I'd like to get more members: http://ubuntu-artists.deviantart.com/
<iainfarrell> yeah, can do
<doctormo> cheers
<jcastro> Nafai: ping
<Nafai> poing
<Nafai> saw the email you sent
<jcastro> Nafai: now that it seems to be mostly working, please attach the gnome-bt patch to the upstream bug
<jcastro> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606667
<ubot4`> Gnome bug 606667 in applet "Support for application-indicators/StatusNotifierIcon" [Enhancement,Needinfo]
<jcastro> yeah expect a bunch today. :D
<Nafai> cool, I'll do that in a bit
<Nafai> I'm in the mire of notify-osd and rhythmbox finally
<Nafai> (got all the right debug symbols built, etc)
<jcastro> ok please poke me when you do so I can fire off an email
<Nafai> Yay for gdb and emacs
 * jcastro goes on a call. \o/
<Nafai> sure thing
<Nafai> so my insomnia kept me up all night last night and I'm about to crash, I'll be back in a few hours :)
<jcastro> smithj: ping me when you're around
<jcastro> Nafai: you'll need to fix up the vino stuff soonish too
<cjohnston> ivanka1: ping
<Nafai> jcastro: `"Fix up" as in respond to Ken's comments on the bug?
<Nafai> yay for bloody nose.  One handed typing sucks,
<jcastro> Nafai: yeah
<jcastro> Nafai: dang, are you falling apart? :)
<Nafai> nope, I'm okay
<Nafai> though it probably is related to all this debugger time
<jcastro> I had to stock up on drugs this morning
<Nafai> one time in college, I was spending a lot of time debugging code.  that night I dreamed I was a computer running code and I had the distinct feeling I had a memory leak.  I woke up and I had a nosebleed
<jcastro> your mind makes it real</morpheus>
<Nafai> heh, yeah, something like that
<qense> Nafai: I suffer from nosebleeds as well, too often. A tip someone gave me was to use nose spray when it is not too bad. The nose spray makes the blood vessels in your nose contract which can stop the bleeding.
<Nafai> qense: Thanks for the hints.  It may be related to I just started some nasal allergy medicine yesterday
<Nafai> but if they continue, I might do so
<qense> You could always scorch the blood vessels, that'll solve it more permanently. :) My grandfather got that treatment when he was 16.
<Nafai> sounds painful :)
<Nafai> did he just have them cauterized?
<qense> yep
<qense> without sedation
<Nafai> ouch
<Nafai> <- wimp
<vish> qense: dont do that often! [nasal sprays]
<qense> vish: I almost never use them.
<vish> qense: good , you'll have alternative complications.. you'd get more susceptible to fungal infections   ;)
<Nafai> Who other than MacSlow is familiar enough with notify-osd that I could ping with a question?  My comprehension of this code (since there is a lot involved) is limiting me figuring out where the problem might be, but at least I'm observing what *may* be happening.
<Nafai> I'd like to bounce my ideas off of a dev familiar so they might point me to where the problem might lie
<seb128> Nafai, you should drop MacSlow and email with your questions
<Nafai> k, just making sure he was the right one
<seb128> Nafai, did you figure if the issue was coming from the client side or notify-osd?
<Nafai> not definitive, but having debug prints in both it seems like notify-osd itself
<Nafai> jcastro: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606667
<ubot4`> Gnome bug 606667 in applet "Support for application-indicators/StatusNotifierIcon" [Enhancement,Needinfo]
<jcastro> thank you sir!
<jcastro> firing off the mail!
<jcastro> Nafai: bcc'ed!
<jcastro> I meant cc'ed
<Nafai> thanks!
<Nafai> I also emailed MacSlow with a notify-osd question
#ayatana 2010-03-25
<jcastro> Nafai: ! Response on gnome-bt!
<jcastro> Nafai: but that can wait for another day. <- EOD, cya tomorrow
<Nafai> Yeah, noticed, nice to have great feedback to help me become a better programmer
<jcastro> seb128: ok, smithj responded, you can toss him some bugs
<jcastro> he says "anything"
<jcastro> seb128: I would assign non-time critical bugs since he's part timing
<djsiegel2> seg|ars: hi
<jcastro> jpetersen: you saw hughsie's review of the gpm patch I take it?
<seb128> jcastro, hey, ok
<jpetersen> jcastro, yes I will answer him
<Nafai> jcastro: Heading to a quick checkup with my doctor and I'll be back at around 10:30ish my time.  I
<jcastro> cool!
<Nafai> will take a look at the feedback on gnome bluetooth then
<seg|ars> djsiegel2: what's up?
<Nafai> back
<kklimonda> tedg: bug 547072 - should the -panel be appended to both icon_name and attention_icon_name when they are set by the application or should it be done in app_indicator_get_icon? The code seems to be used only be the fallback anyway
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 547072 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "Fallback should try to use icons with -panel suffix first, just as indicator-application does (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/547072
<kklimonda> and what are the official code standards for indicator-application? I see part of code following GNU style, some parts ~Linux style. :)
<tedg> kklimonda: Hmm, I'm not sure if we should use -panel there or not...  it seems like if someone isn't using app indicators they wouldn't want to use our panel naming as well.
<tedg> kklimonda: None, my coding standard is "readable" :)
<kklimonda> tedg: hmm.. but appending -panel in the indicator-application code would be transparent for developers and we could still use themed icons.
<kklimonda> tedg: right now rhythmbox uses rhythmbox-notplaying and rhythmbox icons
<kklimonda> the first one have a monochromatic version and the second one does not but there is a rhythmbox-panel which is used by the indicator-application
<kklimonda> tedg: ah, but other developers apparently believe that other style is more readable :)
<tedg> kklimonda: Yeah, I'm just trying to figure out what would be "least surprise" -- it seems like "fallback" is don't use anything new, eh?
<tedg> kklimonda: Yes, and they're wrong ;)  No, I just don't care that much, I think people spend too much time worrying about formatting their code and not enough time making it actually good code :)
<kklimonda> well, that's true but using both styles in a single file looks weird and it made me confused. :)
<kklimonda> i'd say that if we decided to use mono icons in Ubuntu then we should use them for both indicator and notification area
<kklimonda> I don't see it as something new - rather as a theming decision.
<kklimonda> if people aren't happy with theme they can change it but as long as they use it we should make sure that applications use it regardless of whether they use indicator or fallback to notification area.
<kklimonda> and the current situation is broken anyway as can be seen on the screenshot :)
<qense> jcastro: I haven't been able to find a good way for making the Banshee.AppIndicator extension conflict with Banshee.NotificationArea. There are two options to do it, but I'm not sure if any of them is something preferable: 1: make the Banshee.AppIndicator extension disable the Banshee.NotificationArea plugin from the initialisation code (nasty solution), 2: change the enabled extensions in the postinst and postrm scripts of the packaged extension.
<Nafai> qense: I imagine Mono doesn't use a pre-processor when compiling, does it?
<kklimonda> qense: the second solution sounds even nastier to me.. :/
<Nafai> That's the tactic I've taken with the C ones
<kklimonda> qense: I think that debian policy is really strict about packages changing configuration of other packages in postinst/postrm
<qense> Nafai: It does, but we've decided to move the AppInd plugin to a separate extension in the Banshee Community Extensions project, which means we cannot mess with the 'core' plugins.
<Nafai> ah, makes sense
<tedg> kklimonda: Okay, I can see that.  If nothing else, it should be transparent to applications.
<qense> dinner time, afk!
<djsiegel2> seg|ars: here yet?
<seg|ars> djsiegel2: yeah, what's up?
<jcastro> Nafai: sweet, brasero response
<Nafai> yeah, saw that, but I wonder if he looked, because it's messy and it was one of the ones I wanted to do better :)
<jcastro> Nafai: yeah let's hope it's not "rewrite the whole thing!"
<jcastro> Nafai: was bastien's feedback useful?
<Nafai> yeah, most of it, though I need to point out that I can't put all of it in notify.c as he requests because the GtkStatusIcon is created and initialized in another file
<Nafai> but the rest is helpful
<kklimonda> tedg: do you know the reason why why setting PROP_ICON_NAME doesn't call app_indicator_set_icon but PROP_ATTENTION_ICON_NAME do call app_indicator_set_attention_icon ?
<kklimonda> there is nothing in code, the only difference is check_connect call
<tedg> kklimonda: Hmm, not off hand.  Seems like a bug.
<kklimonda> tedg: it setgs the self->priv->icon_name by hand
<tedg> kklimonda: Yeah, one place sounds better.
<qense> jcastro: Did you read my ping above, or did it get lost in the conversation that followed it?
<jcastro> qense: ah just noticed it
<jcastro> I have no idea
<jcastro> maybe DBO might be able to help?
<qense> jcastro: Unfortunately DBO is offline atm, so that will have to wait to tomorrow.
<qense> but I could ask him
<jcastro> ok
<qense> jcastro: The other solution would be to put a warning in the extention's description and submit a merge request and wait for conflict support to be added to Mono Addins.
<jcastro> I ignore warnings
<jcastro> so I am for that
<qense> jcastro: That would mean that if the plugin would be accepted for Lucid we'd have a not-very-perfect solution in the LTS>
<kklimonda> tedg: I've requested merge, it requires my previous branch to be merged before (it compiles just fine but without g_themed_icon_new_with_default_fallbacks it won't find the right icons :) )
<tedg> kklimonda: Cool.  At the bottom of the merge you can make a "prerequisite branch" which will show only the changes in that branch.
<kklimonda> tedg: hmm.. that's how it works. I see. I'm going to have to read some more about how to do merges in bzr
<Nafai> jcastro: cleaning up/organizing nautilus menus is a good idea (tm) :)
<qense> Nafai, jcastro: agreed
<jcastro> qense: ok sorry was distracted
<qense> jcastro: no worries, must be a busy time for you. I've already filed a merge request for the branch at Gitorious.
<qense> jcastro: directhex pinged me and asked me if he could take a look at the code and said it was ok.
<jcastro> qense: yeah it doesn't need to be ideal, it is an extension that is off by default.
<qense> jcastro: true
<jcastro> yeah I asked him to poke you to see if you needed help
<qense> ah! :)
<jcastro> teamwork!
<qense> teamwork works!
#ayatana 2010-03-26
<mikebeecham> good afternoon...have I found the right channel where the principal designers for the new  Ubuntu UIs hang out?
<mikebeecham> I was hoping I could talk to someone and hope to contribute in some way...I'm an interface designer
<alex_mayorga> Is OSD on it's way to become "clickable"?
<alex_mayorga> I ask as it no longer fades when mousing towards it
<mikebeecham> if I can be of any help...or if you're looking for someone then please by all means contact me here.  I''ve designed some Android applications interfaces, as well as the default UI for the Plex Media Center for the Mac Platform.  I've been using Ubuntu for about two years now and hope to be able to 'give something back', as it were.
<Nafai> mikebeecham: Any Android applications I might know?
<mikebeecham> I've almost finished the green theme on the BeyondPod application, as well as a new air flight planner (unfortunately I cant give the name right now as it's not yet released)
<mikebeecham> also some work on the YouVersion Application for Android (as well some work on thier blog site...not yet released)
<Nafai> cool
<mikebeecham> plus I have a SHED load of artwork never used in my photobucket, box.net and deviantart galleries
<mikebeecham> and I've just been messing round with colours on the new Ambience theme
<mikebeecham> http://img401.imageshack.us/i/ubuntuambience2.png/
<mikebeecham> thats about 10 mins work!
<mikebeecham> my latest messing: http://img169.imageshack.us/i/ubuntuambience2.png/
<jcastro> Nafai: think we can get those patches reworked by mid-next weekish?
<Nafai> jcastro: gnome-bluetooth?
<Nafai> Yeah, waiting for some clarification from hadess
<jcastro> cooh
<jcastro> hopefully luis will have a chance to test.
<jcastro> so we can finish off brasero
<Nafai> btw, slightly related to your nautilus context menu post: http://twitter.com/puzzlement/status/11073340224
<Nafai> yeah
<Nafai> that would be nice
<jcastro> ah yeah, that bug
<Nafai> I'm always confused as to which option to use
<kklimonda> it's not easy to fix
<Nafai> I haven't looked at the code, so I'm not sure what the differences are between the items
<Nafai> kklimonda: Is that the "not easy" part?
<kklimonda> Nafai: you can read http://ubuntutalk.tumblr.com/post/346018554/the-unmount-eject-and-safely-remove-drive-dilemma and linked articles to get some idea why it it this way (and which option could be removed)
<Nafai> kklimonda: Thanks, should be interesting
#ayatana 2010-03-27
<qense> jcastro: Banshee.AppIndicator is merged into b-c-e! Shall we try to get it packages next week?
<jcastro> I saw!
<jcastro> qense: I think directhex/hyperair is already one that
<jcastro> so I think for 1.6 final all we'll need to do is one sync
<hyperair> O_O
<hyperair> whut
<jcastro> for each
<hyperair> oh my goodness.
<jcastro> hyperair: are you doing b-c-e or directhex?
<hyperair> jcastro: me.
<hyperair> jcastro: but *groan* NEW queue again!
<hyperair> make that NEW queues!
<hyperair> oh well
<jcastro> hyperair: yes but this includes the store, so we should have good momentum
<hyperair> at least this will be the last one for a long time
<hyperair> jcastro: the store has already passed the NEW queue for ubuntu.
<hyperair> i think
<hyperair> no wait, it's still stuck
 * hyperair sighs
<jcastro> hyperair: so my idea is to ram them both through next week
<hyperair> jcastro: indeed.
<alkisg> chrisccoulson: hi, we've talked some months ago (2 Dec) about including a patch in gnome-session for LTSP clients to reboot/shutdown (LP #491940), and I thought you'd said that you had no problem including it. I've just commented again on the bug report, but I thought I'd also come here in case you'd like more feedback.
<alkisg> I'm not aware of any other realistic way to solve this bug. Afaik it can't be resolved from the LTSP side, at least without modifying dbus itself...
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 491940 in ltsp (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Patch for LTSP clients to properly reboot/shutdown (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491940
<mdc_laptop> is it too late for fixes like this; https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/549959
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 549959 in update-manager "[PATCH] Respect buttons_have_icons setting (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
#ayatana 2011-03-21
<Moc> I'm sorry for all the bug report I've done today
<LLStarks> bug 739068 kudasai
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 739068 in unity (Ubuntu) "Multiple Super+Num keypresses should cycle through multiple windows of an open application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739068
<humphreybc> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/gnome-shell-smooth-inset-theme-is-light-airy-and-beautiful/#comment-168710449
<humphreybc> good for a laugh
<humphreybc> hey, godbyk!
<humphreybc> long time no chat :)
<LLStarks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10582383
<LLStarks> is wayland feasible for oneiric?
<RAOF> Depends on what you mean.
<LLStarks> implementation-level, rather than just as an experimental display method and sandbox.
<RAOF> If we dumped a bunch of resources into it I suspect we could default to wayland for oneric.
<RAOF> Assuming you're ok with throwing the binary drivers under the bus.
<LLStarks> if prime gpu switching materializes this summer, i would.
<RAOF> Buy me a switchable-graphics laptop and I'll work on it for you :)
<LLStarks> it sucks when driver development requires investing in machines that may never work properly
<LLStarks> i'm sure nvidia could do something that works within the constraints of x.
<Moc> sladen: I hope you don't hate me too much
<sladen> Moc: not at all!  File away, there are tonnes of bugs to find and it's very useful that you are hunting them down and taking the time to document them
<sladen> Moc: testing is a very important, and often forgotten aspect of development
<Moc> true, just that I'm a little late to report them
<Moc> I really didn't like the unity idea, I like my current desktop look.  But I must say I wasn't as disapointed as I though I would be
<Moc> I think, mostly as it, it be great for mostly every light usage
<sladen> Moc: I think other people share your thoughts too
<sladen> Moc: the GNOME 2D panel won't be there forever.  Everyone is being forced to jump (GNOME 3 Shell/Unity).  Hopefully the presence of Unity means that the jump is shorter and less of a step/surprise
<LLStarks> it's a logical progression.
<LLStarks> linux needs a fresh face
<Moc> LLStarks: I agree
<Moc> The problem I find with a left dock (or any docs) is it reduice the clear txt list of active windows running
<sladen> "Launcher"
<Moc> also, the move to the OSX style to have the file/edit at a single location is really bad for multi screen setup... no idea how Apple lover stand it
<sladen> yup, and another is the spatial assocation.  For instance on a taskbar, the first terminal (right at one edge) is the one with my email in it
<Moc> sladen: yes,, I need to learn the right term, thx
<sladen> under Unity who knows which Terminal I'm going to get when I click the Terminal icon (I have 10+ open)
<sladen> well 41 terminals
<Moc> exactly, having a list of group terminal show at the right of the Launcher Application icon might be what needed
<sladen> but a lot of that is down to Alt-Tab disrupting the stack order (Fix now Committed I believe)
<Moc> One annoying default Alt-Tab setting is the 200ms delay before the list of window is shown
<Moc> I figured out today that it actually a setting ! But I think it should be at 0 by default
<Moc> I also change it so the background window switching when I press alt-tab is darker, because I was really being  hypnotize when I was going from a white page to a black terminal
<Moc> I couldn't find a way to make it display on both screen or on the screen where the cursor is on
<sladen> Moc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/683635 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/684843  I think.  Please add your thoughts on those bug reports
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 683635 in compiz (Ubuntu) "remove fade from the compiz plugin list" [Medium,Fix released]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 684843 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu Natty) "staticswitcher/ Alt-Tab can be slow to appear" [High,Fix released]
<Moc> Anyway, I'm very picky to these details
<sladen> Moc: join the club.  Being picky about details is how Ayatana and Ubuntu got to where they are
<Moc> When you use a OS more than 14 hours per day ! Everything picky stuff matter !
<sladen> :)
<sladen> talking of which, it's past 5am, and I should be getting up about now, not going to sleep!
<Moc> about the same, I need to get up in 3 hours
<Moc> unity need lot of work in multi screen experience
<LLStarks> yo guys, how do i bugfile against the ppa scrollbars?
<soreau> I dont understand where File Edit Etc bar is for firefox
<soreau> running compiz and unity-panel
<soreau> Even when the window isn't maximized, this bar is not present
<soreau> Where is it hiding?
<TheMuso> soreau: Move your mouse up tot he top panel, and you should see the menus appear... Its personally a bad design IMO.
<TheMuso> The hidden menus by default that is.
<soreau> TheMuso: I can only grab the title bar there, no other menus clicking any which way
<soreau> And don't start talking about design
<soreau> (don't get me started, srsly)
<soreau> I only want to learn enough how to use this thing so I can support other users that will be a kabillion times more confused than me at using their desktop
<soreau> Not exactly smooth transition from the expected gnome desktop experience
<TheMuso> hrm don't know whats going on then.
<Moc> soreau: if you want the file/edit... back in your window, sudo apt-get remove indicator-appmenu
<Moc> and logout and log back in
<bwright> Hello. I am writing a patch to move the launcher to other locations (Top, Bottom, Left, Right). Any tips in where Launcher.h|cpp is documented or where to look? I am not keen to filter through 4k lines of cpp this afternoon.
<DBO> bwright, you are welcome to ask me questions
<DBO> but you are not going to easily just move to a positionable launcher right now
<DBO> bwright, I wish I could tell you that we engineered the whole thing to be positionable
<DBO> but we just never had the time to make it that clean
<DBO> and with changing designs the code gets stale and ugly quick
<soreau> Moc: Thanks, that was ridiculous
<soreau> What's going on there?
<bwright> DBO: Alright how tied to the left is it?
<DBO> imagine driving two trains head on into each other at 100 MPH
<DBO> then try to separate them...
<DBO> and yes, I purposely use the trainwreck analogy here
<bwright> Arlight, so I am looking at a major refactoring.
<bwright> When/where is the launcher actually drawn to the screen?
<soreau> What is this unity thing modeled after?
<DBO> there is a method called DrawContent
<DBO> what do you mean?
<soreau> Quite possibly the most confusing way to use a desktop, evar
<bwright> DBO: Cheers found it I am going to give this reactoring a shot. It may take a while for it to be remotely functional
<soreau> there is no preview in ring switcher for vncviewer from xtightvncviewer package
<didrocks> good morning
<DBO> morning didrocks
<DBO> didja get my email?
<didrocks> hey DBO!
<didrocks> DBO: didn't finish the emails, just back from a 3 days week-end, still have hundreds :)
<fta2> hi
<fta2> guys, please re-open bug 724874
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 724874 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) "unity-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__OBJECT()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724874
<didrocks> smspillaz|zzz: ^^
<RAOF> DBO: You guys aren't planning on enabling the blur plugin by default anytime soon, were you?
<smspillaz|zzz> the hell ?
<smspillaz> RAOF: no
<smspillaz> fta2: how did you reproduce it ?
<DBO> RAOF, no
<RAOF> DBO: smspillaz: Rock.
<fta2> smspillaz, closing googleearth, see #20
<smspillaz> ok
<RAOF> So I don't have to treat r600g's blur craziness as an OMGCRITICAL.  Superb.
<fta2> i meant , #23
<smspillaz> *sigh* have to install proprietary software :/
<fta2> smspillaz, #22 said it happens with banshee too
<smspillaz> does it happen all the time ?
<smspillaz> is it random or reliable ?
<fta2> not sure
<fta2> i'm not on the same machine right now
<smspillaz> oh, hrm, the stacktraces are actually useful now
<smspillaz> when I was doing this before there was stack corruption and it made debugging this a complete pain
<fta2> yep, i attached a fully resolved trace
<fta2> wouldn't have bothered otherwise
<smspillaz> uh-huh ... the version ubuntu is using and upstream is using differs slightly
<smspillaz> my lin 726 is just blak
<smspillaz> *blank
<smspillaz>         win = <value optimized out>
<smspillaz>         d = 0x0
<smspillaz>         iter = 0x0
<smspillaz> what the hell?
<smspillaz> why on earth would d have two values!?!?!
 * smspillaz thinks something is up here
<MacSlow> hey folks
<smspillaz> hi MacSlow
<MacSlow> hi smspillaz
<fta2> didrocks, last friday, i filed a bug with a unity/compiz crash on startup: bug 737814
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 737814 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737814
<LLStarks> raof, speaking of blur: http://i.imgur.com/27wr1.png
<didrocks> fta2: thanks, I'll add it to the list of this week fix
<LLStarks> failblur
<oSoMoN> good morning
<fta2> boom, compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in DeviceLauncherIcon::UpdateVisibility()
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> an idea when unity and nux will be updated please?
<LLStarks> bug 739068
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 739068 in unity (Ubuntu) "Cycling through multiple windows of an application needs improvement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739068
<RAOF> DBO: Oh, by the way?  Your nux commit fixes the unity crash for me.  Also, HOW DO YOU STAND THE NUX BUILD TIME?!‽
<htorque> RAOF, have you tried to build it w/o documentation (--disable-documentation)? seems to save some time.
<DBO> RAOF, i make sammiches
<DBO> RAOF, also, make -j4
<didrocks> RAOF: don't complain, you don't build the doc as well :)
<didrocks> RAOF: which asks for a pbuilder :/
<htorque> DBO, what should i do when getting an invisible window on all workspaces? it happened twice in the last week, i have no idea what's causing it and what i should add to a report when i see it happening again.
<DBO> uhm... didrocks ^^
<DBO> my brain is off...
<didrocks> htorque: xprop + click it
<didrocks> htorque: if it's not that important, then, you can xkill it :)
<htorque> didrocks, no, invisible windows aren't that important to me :P
<didrocks> :)
<htorque> didrocks, i only got this from the last time it happened: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575909/
<htorque> guess it doesn't help a lot
<didrocks> htorque: hum, not really, smspillaz is aware of this anyway
<htorque> didrocks, but it's not the one in the top-left corner - it's located on the bottom half of the screen (something like this: http://img.xrmb2.net/images/335779.png)
<didrocks> htorque: the position depends on where compiz set it
<htorque> didrocks, ok, thanks! i will just follow bug 709461 for the time being :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 709461 in unity "Application windows can sometimes fail to display and will mask regions of the screen" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709461
<didrocks> htorque: thanks, do not hesitate if you can find any reproducible testcase :)
<Moc> good morning
<LLStarks> didrocks, the new launcher icons don't appear when upgrading to 3.6.6
<LLStarks> and explicit --reset-icons call is required
<soreau> hi Moc
<didrocks> LLStarks: which new launcher icons?
<LLStarks> bug 714707
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 714707 in unity-2d "[launcher] New Default favorites" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714707
<LLStarks> in short, updating unity should reset its icons and/or settings
<didrocks> LLStarks: yeah, we don't upgrade unstable release users
<didrocks> it's a lot of work and corner cases
<LLStarks> what if i'm alpha 1/2? they won't see unity progress unless they know specifically to reset their icons.
<didrocks> LLStarks: most of alpha user reinstall and don't ugprade
<didrocks> so I prefer spending one hour fixing actual crash than writing migration code for some folks that can reset their icons TBH
<didrocks> but of course, a patch for that is welcome :)
<LLStarks> makes sense
<Moc> ;)
<LLStarks> maybe i will write a patch... the usage case warrants it imho. the launcher should refresh its icons whenever updated without being destructive to user-added launchers.
<LLStarks> i think it'll be small things like this that'll bring unity up to par with gnome-shell's seamless and immersive look. unity, component-wise is amazing, but it lacks a comprehensive focus to make everything (indicators, global menus, etc) look pretty together.
<dbarth> rodrigo_: ping?
<rodrigo_> hi dbarth
<dbarth> rodrigo_: hi
<dbarth> rodrigo_: i just wanted to give you and apinheiro a heads up about DBO's lastest branch
<rodrigo_> oh, ok
<dbarth> rodrigo_: it fixes some more launcher issues but may create a regression with a11y again
<rodrigo_> oh, key navigation again?
<dbarth> rodrigo_: see lp:~unity-team/unity/unity.hide-cleanup and lp:~unity-team/nux/nux.unity-hide-cleanup
<dbarth> rodrigo_: not keynav
<dbarth> but focus/grabs may be impacted
<rodrigo_> ok
<dbarth> the branch is still being reviewed, as we want to be super cautious with such a late refactoring
<rodrigo_> ok
<dbarth> rodrigo_: but please give that one a try and subscribe to the merge prop
<dbarth> rodrigo_: apinheiro should already be on it as well; can you make sure he knows when he connects?
<rodrigo_> yes
<dbarth> thanks
<kamstrup> Kaleo: Hi - please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses?action=diff&rev2=13&rev1=12 I added an (optional) signal to the place dbus API for the shell(s) to track when a place considers a search "done"
<kamstrup> Kaleo: both place daemons support it in their trunk branches which will be released this Thur
<Kaleo> kamstrup: nice
<Kaleo> kamstrup: "Places are not required to emit this signal * and the Unity shell must assume that they do
<Kaleo> the wording is a bit odd
<Kaleo> kamstrup: thanks a lot
<fta2> didrocks, bug 739083
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 739083 could not be found
<fta2> bug 739083
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 739083 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in DeviceLauncherIcon::UpdateVisibility()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739083
<didrocks> fta2: yeah?
<fta2> another crasher
<fta2> many dupes
<didrocks> fta2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/737318
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 737318 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in DeviceLauncherIcon::UpdateVisibility()" [High,Confirmed]
<fta2> oh
<fta2> mine was a dupe too
<fta2> well, if you already know, i'm fine
<didrocks> fta2: yeah, we should get a fix this wekk
<didrocks> week*
<fta2> i hate crashers, even if i would prefer fixes for 739205 & 728428 & 692463
<didrocks> fta2: yeah, right now, respawn and crashers are the first focus
<aruiz> kenvandine, 0.1.0
<aruiz> kenvandine, :-)
<kenvandine> aruiz, woot
<kenvandine> aruiz, highlights for the changelog?
<aruiz> kenvandine, fixed crashers when opening the printpreview and the formula editor
<aruiz> kenvandine, no bug id for those
<aruiz> kenvandine, code cleanup
<aruiz> kenvandine, and documentation in README/HACKING
<kenvandine> aruiz, yeah... i already found that and uploaded
<kenvandine> :)
<jordan> any appmenu-gtk devs around?
<jordan> I'd like a second pair of eyes to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/718223
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 718223 in transmission (Ubuntu) "transmission-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add()" [Medium,Incomplete]
<jordan> the crash seems to be happening in register_application_window_cb() inside of appmenu-gtk
<seb128> jordan, try pinging tedg or mterry
 * mterry looks
 * tedg clicks 
<mterry> jordan, this may be a dup of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-gtk/+bug/729065
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 729065 in appmenu-gtk (Ubuntu Natty) "gnome-display-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set()" [High,Fix released]
<mterry> jordan, in which case, it is fixed as of the 10th.  is it still reproducable?
<jordan> mterry: OP reports that it happened "everytime" on 3/16 but I'm not seeing the behavior
<jordan> it's also possible he hadn't / hasn't updated to the newest version
<kenvandine> wow, i just hit that unity focus problem... haven't seen that in ages...
<kenvandine> can't click on the launcher :/
<kenvandine> seb128, do you know the bug number for that focus bug where you can't click on the launcher... clicks go right though
 * kenvandine is always amazed at seb128's bug finding magic
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, can I make you a question?
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: sure
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry but I don't know about this bug
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, I realized that BaseWindow has the signal sigVisible, but as it is an Area subclass (via View)
<apinheiro> it also has the signal
<apinheiro> OnVisibleChanged
<apinheiro> what signal I should use in order to know when the BaseWindow change his visible status?
<kenvandine> ah, bug 737420
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 737420 in unity (Ubuntu) "Windows are maximized under Unity Launcher and receive clicks when clicking on Lanucher icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737420
<kenvandine> i am sure there was a bug like this in the past that was fixed
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, well, and also remembered that the WindowCompositor emit this signal
<apinheiro> as I asked for that
<jaytaoko> apinheiro, yes, the WindowCompositor emits that signal
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: is the WindowCompositor signal ok for you?
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, ok, anyway that would be good from a third object
<apinheiro> but
<apinheiro> in the case of the basewindow itself
<apinheiro> what should I use?
<tedg> kenvandine, Are you looking into bug 730528, how should I triage it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 730528 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "Impossible to inherit a class from AppIndicator*.Indicator in Python (gir)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730528
<apinheiro> I tried to connect to BaseWindow sigVisible signal
<apinheiro> and it seems that it is not called
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: let me check
<kenvandine> tedg, not sure, probably should be a low... there is a work around
<kenvandine> to specify the constructor
<kenvandine> there are quite a few cases like that i have seen
<tedg> kenvandine, Okay, but "Confirmed" is appropriate?
<kenvandine> yeah
<dbarth> klattimer: ping?
<klattimer> hey
<dbarth> klattimer: can't remember if you merged your branch with the ask_password fix?
<dbarth> ie, to mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/724856 fixed
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 724856 not found
<klattimer> dbarth: I think it was, my browser is slow though
<dbarth> ah, the bug is still marked private for whatever reason
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: on which BaseWindow were you trying to get the sigVisible signal?
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, on the main three
<apinheiro> launcher
<apinheiro> dash
<artfwo> kenvandine, tedg that bug does not have a workaround - it makes subclassing Indicators impossible
<apinheiro> and panel service
<apinheiro> the ones that we are looking at
<apinheiro> at this moment
<dbarth> klattimer: can you check and mark the bug accordingly?
<kenvandine> oh, true
<dbarth> klattimer: i'll move it to this week's milestone, just in case
<klattimer> dbarth: it hasn't been merged yet
<kenvandine> artfwo, there are quite a few cases where that is true with gir though
<artfwo> kenvandine, unfortunately, I've stumbled upon it when porting over my indicator to gir (I had a MyIndicator(Indicator) subclass)
<kenvandine> artfwo, yeah
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: on the Dash I think there maybe a bug. But on the launcher it should be working...
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: are you getting that signal from the launcher?
<kenvandine> artfwo, i think that happens wherever there is more than one constructor available
<kenvandine> in this case new and new_with_path
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, sigVisible?
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: The launcher itself is not a BaseWindow, you have to get the signal from the container of the Launcher
<kenvandine> although i would think there would be a way for it to know which is the default
<apinheiro> or you mean the signal defined on Area?
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: yes, sigVisible
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, no, Im not getting that signal from the BaseWindow that contains the launcher
<apinheiro> in fact this is why Im asking if I should use other signal
<apinheiro> right now I will try to use the windowcompositor one
<apinheiro> I also tested the Area ones, as BaseWindow is also an area
<apinheiro> but it didn't work either
<artfwo> kenvandine, anything like superclass.__init__() in the gir world simply calls g_object_new in the c world
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: yes, OnVisibleChanged is not completely hooked yet, do not use it
<kenvandine> artfwo, yeah we could include an overrides file
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, ok
<apinheiro> anyway, as I said
<apinheiro> sigVisible doesn't seems to work either
<kenvandine> artfwo, just seems to me there should be a more general way to fix this
<apinheiro> at least in my tests
<LLStarks> a wild shuttleworth apppears: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/739068/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 739068 in unity (Ubuntu) "Cycling through multiple windows of an application needs improvement" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> artfwo, since it seems to happen in many cases
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, if the launcher is hidden
<apinheiro> and I press alt+f1 to start to
<apinheiro> interact to it
<apinheiro> that signal should be emitted, right?
<artfwo> kenvandine, please comment in the bug, if you know the solution sometime :)
<kenvandine> artfwo, well i am going to fix it :)
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: wait, I am not sure about that
<kenvandine> either with an override or other
<Kaleo> jcastro: hi! do you know how much time it takes for somebody who does not know Unity to implement a very simple place?
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: I think the launcher is not really "hidden" in the code. It is just moved outside of the screen
<jcastro> Kaleo: it took stefano about 2 hours of sort of poking around and asking some questions
<jcastro> Kaleo: for his first one. I suspect if he does another one it will be easier
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: I think the launcher is always visible and it is just translate in or out of the screen
<LLStarks> jcastro, is there a hotkey for the appmenu in unity?
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, ah ok
<jcastro> LLStarks: f10
<LLStarks> thx
<apinheiro> this is also the case with the dash?
<jcastro> or alt-f or whatever normal one the apps have
<LLStarks> firefox is alt+f
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: no the dash is hidden in the code... but I think there is a bug there... let me check...
<jcastro> Kaleo: there's an example python place that we point people too if he wants to whip one up. http://www.grillbar.org/wordpress/?p=544
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, on the dash it works
<apinheiro> I properly get the notification of a visibility change
<apinheiro> so you are right about the launcher
<apinheiro> probably it is always visible, but "out of the window"
<LLStarks> i honestly think the unity learning curve is going to be difficult unless all of the unity hotkeys are made readily apparent before download during a features tour or during ubiquity installation
<apinheiro> in fact, "out of the screen"
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: ok so that is good for the dash... I thought there was a bug there
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, yes, no problem
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, just one last question
<apinheiro> about the focus
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: as for the launcher, yes I think it is just "out of the screen"
<apinheiro> in the end when you start to interact with the basewindow
<apinheiro> just the launcher gets the focus, right?
<Moc> The only thing that I didn't catch, is the middle button that can be used to start a new instance of an application from the launcher
<apinheiro> I mean, the basewindow gets the focus
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, there is any way to know which is the "active window" on that moment=
<apinheiro> ?
<Moc> I got lot of complaint about unity, but I think it show interest to progress from the linux legacy look
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: let me check...
<Moc> For home/low usage desktop, I think unity is great
<Kaleo> jcastro: nice to know, did Stefano do it in Python?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> lp:askubuntu-lense
<Moc> I find unity require too much mouse movement.  Everything is far
<Kaleo> jcastro: thanks!
<jcastro> Kaleo: send the person my way when they have something, I'd like to highlight all the lenses people are making, and also kamstrup is doing a great job answering questions so you can send the guy here too
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: that would depend on the definition of focus. following Alt+F1, the launcher window is placed on top of all the other BaseWindow. That is how it gets the key events first...
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: but it does not have the "focus"
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, well, in the case of the launcher, i know that it have the focus because I connect to the signal OnStartFocus
<apinheiro> and this is fine
<apinheiro> because is the object you are interacting with at
<apinheiro> that moment
<apinheiro> but it is also true that at that moment
<apinheiro> the "active" BaseWindow
<apinheiro> is the one that contains the launcher
<apinheiro> there is any way to know which is the BaseWindow active on that moment
<apinheiro> any signal?
 * apinheiro checking gtk doc
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: you are right
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: tyhe launcher receives a focus... we just implemented a grab mechanism that gives the pointer or mouse focus to an area.
<LLStarks> trying to figure out exactly which projects bug 739506 should be filed against. i probably dun goofed.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 739506 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcuts are critical to the Unity experience and should be readily apparent." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739506
<LLStarks> not sure if ayatana design is appropriate
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, so, any way to know which is the current active BaseWindow?
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: I think you are looking for the BaseWindow that contains the area that has the pointer or keyboard grab
<lamalex> can anyone tell me if this is true? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/735120
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 735120 in unity (Ubuntu) "print screen key no longer works in unity" [Undecided,New]
<apinheiro> one way would be just "set as active" the BaseWindow that contains the focused object
<lamalex> is it false in gnome 2.x?
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: let me check...
<jcastro> LLStarks: there's a project on lp for the opening animation thing. I can't remember what it is though
<jcastro> the tour in the installer
<fta> jcastro, hi, any update on the webapps issue?
<LLStarks> probably the ubiquity project or something associated.
<jcastro> fta: no response yet
<fta> ok :(
<DBO> apinheiro, i need you to test a branch for ATK regressions
<DBO> apinheiro, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity.hide-cleanup/+merge/54167
<apinheiro> DBO, Im right now compiling those branches
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 54167 in mozilla-thunderbird (Ubuntu) "purging configuration files does not do its job" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DBO> apinheiro, super dude
<DBO> thanks
<apinheiro> DBO, no problem, thanks to you
<lamalex> guys, this is a bug in chromium or compiz? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/735363
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 735363 in unity (Ubuntu) ""Use system title bar and borders" messes up Chromium integration with Unity" [Undecided,New]
<lamalex> i would imagine it's chromium doing something funny
<LLStarks> the global appmenu is ridiculously misguided with respect to un maximized apps.
<DBO> LLStarks, the mailing list is trolled by design more than this IRC channel
<LLStarks> i avoid mailing lists whenever possible because of the gated access makes everything so elitist
<LLStarks> lp is the great equalizer. post a bug, it goes to ayatana-bugs automatically.
<LLStarks> who needs mailing lists when you have a benevolent dictator being the first to comment on your bug?
<apinheiro> DBO, after my test it seems to work fine,
<apinheiro> well at least
<apinheiro> "as fine as before"
<DBO> WEWT!
<DBO> apinheiro, can you approve in the review too then
<DBO> njpatel, ^^ my hear is all a-flutter
<DBO> heart*
<apinheiro> as it seems that at-spi and at-spi2 behaves different, Im trying to solve it
<apinheiro> DBO, ok, I will also take a look to the code, but as I said, at
<apinheiro> it is working as without ig
<apinheiro> s/ig/it
<DBO> i just needed you to approve based on it not breaking your stuff
<DBO> yu are not responsible for the code review itself
<DBO> (3 reviews are requested on that branch)
<apinheiro> DBO, as far as I see this changes is more about how to hide/show it
<apinheiro> but current support is based on the launcher icon selected
<apinheiro> and if the launcher has the focus or not
<apinheiro> and this seems to have not changed
<DBO> apinheiro, you checked in places too right?
<apinheiro> (where "support"=="a11y support")
<DBO> because i made some BIG changes there
<apinheiro> DBO, well, right now there isn't any a11y support on places
<apinheiro> last week I was busy with a regression and other things
<njpatel> DBO, awesome, I'll finish off the review in 30mins wrt places
<apinheiro> so as I need to start from zero on places
<apinheiro> it doesn't matter if it is before or after your change
<DBO> perfect
<apinheiro> DBO, anyway, as Im seeing the code, there are also some changes on the panel
<apinheiro> so it is still missing rodrigo review
<DBO> yeah some small ones
<apinheiro> as he was the one that implemented the a11y support for the panel-service
<apinheiro> so it would be better if he test/review that part
<apinheiro> DBO, I have just approved that branch, and included rodrigo on it
<DBO> thank you
<apinheiro> DBO, you are welcome
<apinheiro> njpatel, BTW, as we are talking about review
<apinheiro> s
<apinheiro> could you review this:
<apinheiro> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/nux/Bug734803/+merge/54190
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 54190 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth doesn't work (HP Pavilion dv8220ea)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<apinheiro> or ask somebody to test it?
<DBO> im less worried about the panel
<apinheiro> DBO, yes
<apinheiro> as most of the work was done on the panel-service
<apinheiro> right now unity just expose the button there
<apinheiro> but just in case
<om26er> nnnaji, question: how do you read 'Nnaji' ?
<nnnaji> naaa geee ;)
<om26er> too bad he left, in Urdu it means 'no, dear' :)
<kenvandine> wow bug 737420 is driving me crazy... i was just reading an email in evolution full screen and i saw the window slide under the launcher
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 737420 in unity "Windows are maximized under Unity Launcher and receive clicks when clicking on Lanucher icons" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737420
<kenvandine> without me even doing anything
<Moc> yea, the launcher poping up and doesn't auto hide is really annoyin
<lamalex> anyone around? can someone please confirm or deny https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/735120
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 735120 in unity (Ubuntu) "print screen key no longer works in unity" [Undecided,New]
<Moc> sorry, I'm back on 10.10 for the moment
<lamalex> jcastro, ^
<lamalex> apinheiro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/735645 >:O
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 735645 in nux (Ubuntu) "Timestamp field on the event structure is always 0" [Undecided,New]
<apinheiro> lamalex, yes?
<apinheiro> ah
<apinheiro> sorry
<apinheiro> I should confirm it
<apinheiro> right?
<lamalex> yeah, or triaged if you know how to fix it already
<lamalex> and assign whoever is supposed to work on it
<apinheiro> well, I don't know to to fix it now
<apinheiro> I suppose that x11 structures includes that timestamps
<apinheiro> but not sure
<apinheiro> and don't know who solve it
<apinheiro> so I just put Confirmed
<lamalex> well nux is usually good to assign to jay
<apinheiro> lamalex, so I directly assign that bug to him?
<lamalex> yah
<jporsini> kenvandine, ping?
<kenvandine> jporsini, pong
<jporsini> kenvandine, I am close to finish the pidgin patch, but I have one bug that I cannot find a solution
<jporsini> kenvandine, during the shutdown of pidgin, it is impossible to modify the unity launcher entry
<jporsini> kenvandine, it seems that the dbus events are not sent
<jporsini> kenvandine, I guess it is due to the fact that gtk event bus is shutdown before
<jporsini> kenvandine, do you have some hints? Is there a way to force emitting of dbus unity events?
<kenvandine> how does it clear the indicator?
<kenvandine> i would think if would work if you put it in the same code path
<jporsini> it does not....
<jporsini> I am exactly in the same path
<kenvandine> ugh...
<kenvandine> so it only gets removed from the indicator because it dies?
<jporsini> kenvandine, it is never removed from the indicator, or at least it is longer than my patience
<kenvandine> it wouldn't get removed complete
<kenvandine> but the triangle next to it should
<kenvandine> and if there are pending messages
<kenvandine> those should get removed
<jporsini> yes there no more triangle on the left
<jporsini> but the pidgin entry is still here
<kenvandine> yeah, that is a launcher
<jporsini> Haaaa
<jporsini> well, it seems that there is just a call to indicate_server_hide in plugin_unload which is where I am calling without sucess the entry_set_visible(false)
<jporsini> I am going to investigate what this function is exactly doing, thanks
<kenvandine> jporsini, anytime
<jporsini> pfffff, it is a function of libindicate, it owns the dbus connection and co, and directly emit the dbus event...
<jporsini> I cannot do the same `:(
<jporsini> no equivalent of indicate_server_hide in unity lib `:(
<bcurtiswx> when something crashes i'd typically gdb it.. but with unity what would I do?
<Omega> Daekdroom: Did you update your gstreamer0.10-plugins-good to version 0.10.21-1ubuntu6? It removes ubuntu-desktop and packages for me.
<Daekdroom> Omega, that package is marked as "broken", I believe
<Daekdroom> but it didn't remove anything.
<Omega> It conflicts with a whole bunch of stuff here.
<Daekdroom> Obter:6 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main gstreamer0.10-plugins-good i386 0.10.28-0ubuntu3 [1.573 kB]
<Daekdroom> Ran safe-upgrade now.
<Daekdroom> There is a package being held back
<Daekdroom> gnome-user-guide
<Daekdroom> and now everything is on its place..
<Omega> I upgraded the user guide.
<Omega> What do you mean everything is on its place?
<Daekdroom> No packages are broken or being held back.
<ricaxe> hello7
<ronoc> DanRabbit, hey
<DanRabbit> ronoc: hey there
<ronoc> DanRabbit, have those voip icons made into natty ?
<DanRabbit> ronoc: it doesn't look like that branch has been merged yet :/
<ronoc> DanRabbit, who is responsible for that ?
<ronoc> DanRabbit, is there a packager you know of who takes care of the icons ?
<DanRabbit> ronoc: not sure to be honest. It was Ken Wiimer who had control over icon stuff before.
<DanRabbit> ronoc: I think kenvandine is packaging now, but I'm not sure who should merge work into trunk
<ronoc> DanRabbit, okay grand i'll talk to ken
<ronoc> DanRabbit, thanks for doing those playlist icons so quickly
<DanRabbit> ronoc: no problem :)
<ronoc> DanRabbit, i'll hopefully get to try them out tomorrow
<ronoc> so we can chat tomorrow evening to see where we are at, but hopefully all should be good for the UI freeze
<ronoc> DanRabbit, ^
<DanRabbit> okay sounds good ;)
<ronoc> sweet
<ronoc> good night
<ronoc> DanRabbit, are the voip icons in that branch you sent on also ?
<ronoc> DanRabbit, is it Otto who should do that merge request ?
<DanRabbit> ronoc: right, they are all together in that branch
<ronoc> nice
<DanRabbit> ronoc: that's possible. I was working with him when I started the branch at the last UDS :p
<ronoc> DanRabbit, okay cool I'll hassle him first thing
<ronoc> defo gone this time, laters
<DanRabbit> ronoc: cool thanks bye
#ayatana 2011-03-22
<engla> An appindicator question (I'm using the python bindings). How do I get the timestamp of an event when I get an 'activated' event on a menu item?
<kklimonda> are you guys going to work on Unity performance on nvidia drivers? it's so much snappier on nouveau it's not even funny..
<Cimi> humphreybc: why aren't you in #omgubuntu? :)
<humphreybc> Cimi: Whenever we go in there, we get pounced on by fanboys :)
<Cimi> ahaha ok :D
<Cimi> humphreybc: dude, I'm going to bed, have a nice day, cheers
<humphreybc> Cimi: night!
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> hey there everybody
<oSoMoN> good morning
<kamstrup> njpatel: wrt http://twitter.com/#!/kamstrup/status/49945661554180097 if there was a renderer for the Dash home layout it would be trivially easy to adjust u-p-a to implement the omgubuntu mockup
<njpatel> yeah, just running out of time :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: yeah, wanna borrow my worm hole?
<njpatel> kamstrup, sure, but can I just escape down it? :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: wrt http://twitter.com/#!/kamstrup/status/49945661554180097 if there was a renderer for the Dash home layout it would be trivially easy to adjust u-p-a to implement the omgubuntu mockup
<kamstrup> njpatel: yeah, wanna borrow my worm hole?
<dbarth_> apinheiro, rodrigo_: getting late for the call; can we postpone 30min?
<rodrigo_> dbarth_, yes, np
<apinheiro> dbarth_, yes np
<apinheiro> loicm, I have just closed bug 739689
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 739689 in unity "[a11y] Launcher a11y support works with at-spi2 but not with at-spi" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739689
<apinheiro> so as usual it would require a milestone
<apinheiro> loicm, and as far as I see, I can't set it by myself
<loicm> apinheiro: unity-3.6.8 ?
<apinheiro> loicm, well, yes, next one, but as I said, I can't set it
<loicm> apinheiro: hum, I though you wanted me to set it for you...
<loicm> apinheiro: but you want the rights to do it, right?
<apinheiro> loicm, well, as you prefer
<apinheiro> if for you is easier
<apinheiro> you can give the rights and I can put it
<apinheiro> if not,  you can put the milestone
<loicm> apinheiro: I've just changed the milestone, you should ask dbarth_ for the rights
<apinheiro> loicm, ok thanks
<bwright> Hello.
<apinheiro> njpatel, hi
<apinheiro> could someone review this merge proposal:
<apinheiro> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/nux/Bug734803/+merge/54190
<apinheiro> ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 54190 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth doesn't work (HP Pavilion dv8220ea)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<apinheiro> ignore ubot5 it is about bug 734803
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 734803 in nux (Ubuntu) "Missing child addition signals on nux::Layout and nux::View" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734803
<njpatel> apinheiro, sorry was out, looking now
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok thanks
<njpatel> apinheiro, +1
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok thanks, I will merge it then
<apinheiro> loicm, I also have close bug 734803 and bug 734806, so the milestone thing also applies here
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 734803 in nux (Ubuntu) "Missing child addition signals on nux::Layout and nux::View" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734803
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 734806 in unity (Ubuntu) "Missing "children_changed" event emission from the atk support for the nux::View and nux::Layout objects" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734806
<apinheiro> sorry I didn't talk with david yet
<loicm> apinheiro: np, done
<apinheiro> loicm, ok thanks
<bwright> Just a quick question, is a virtual machine loaded with a current natty image suitable for unity development
<apinheiro> loicm, not sure if this affects
<apinheiro> but bug 734803
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 734803 in nux (Ubuntu) "Missing child addition signals on nux::Layout and nux::View" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734803
<apinheiro> is a nux bug
<apinheiro> and you changed unity milestone
<klattimer> anyone know when there was a release last on dbusmenu?
<klattimer> something merged isn't working for me
<Kaleo> kamstrup: I have a strange compile error in dee-qt since the latest release of dee
<loicm> apinheiro: it's the only field I can change
<Kaleo> kamstrup: http://pastebin.com/kPuazBWU
<Kaleo> kamstrup: any idea?
<apinheiro> loicm, ok
<apinheiro> loicm, I don't know too much about how the release thing works here
<Kaleo> kamstrup: please ignore that :)
 * Kaleo is dumb
<apinheiro> njpatel, one question, I'm reviewing Focusable, as is what uses Places to manage the focus
<apinheiro> but it seems that it is not used by the Launcher
<apinheiro> there is any plan to use Focusable related methods on the Launcher?
<rodrigo_> njpatel, another question: what's the shortcut to activate the panel indicators?
<rodrigo_> alt-f1 only works for the launcher
<njpatel> rodrigo_, F10 but it needs to change
<njpatel> as we're breaking some apps
<njpatel> apinheiro, I don't think for this release, no
<njpatel> apinheiro, it's a bit too late
<apinheiro> njpatel, yes I understand it, my question was more like
<apinheiro> "it will be eventually used on the launcher"?
<didrocks> njpatel: btw, did you change the restacking of the systray?
<njpatel> apinheiro, heh, I hope so :)
<njpatel> didrocks, not so far, I'm doing panel stuff today so I'll try and fix it
<didrocks> njpatel: ok, just a coincidence so that I see mumble for the first time here :)
<njpatel> yeah :)
<didrocks> I was wondering if I missed a commit
<apinheiro> njpatel, well, the thing is that the current a11y focus support on nux::View is based on the signals OnStartFocus, but it is seems tht it is not used by Focusable
<apinheiro> although I need to test it
<njpatel> apinheiro, gord wrote the Focusable stuff so he'll know for sure if it's used or not
<gord> apinheiro, OnStartFocus is from old nux code, it doesn't actually do focus in the toolkit sense, it just means that nux is attempting to direct keyboard events to that objecct
<gord> apinheiro, using the toolkit level focus support on the launcher doesn't make too much sense because the launcher isn't rendered using a toolkit really, it doesn't use layouts (containers) or anything like that, its just a straight drawing operation
<apinheiro> gord, well, but as Focusable is not used on the Launcher, is the only thing that I have to know that Focusable has the focus
<bwright> Hey guys minor bug you need to add apt-get install libutouch-geis-dev to the dependencies for getting started.
<apinheiro> gord, well you are talking about the content of the Launcher
<apinheiro> but the launcher itself is placed on a layout and so on
<apinheiro> gord, I need somehow to know that the launcher has the key input
<apinheiro> although for the specific icons, I use the information that expose the launcher
<gord> apinheiro, yes it is, but the launcher has a different top level than places, places is almost its own application, it has its own top level. places and the launcher are completely distinct and separated when it comes to focus. you'll need to ask MacSlow about how the focus on launcher works
<apinheiro> gord, this is the reason that right now I'm using OnStartFocus  and other things to do so
<apinheiro> gord, yes I already realized that places and dash are completely distinct when it comes to focus, this is the reason I asked njpatel if there are future plans to use Focusable also on the Launcher
<apinheiro> gord, note that Im not talking about LauncherIcon
<apinheiro> this can still be managed as a selection
<gord> apinheiro, okay then, no - from my point of view there are no plans for the launcher to use Focusable
<apinheiro> just talking about how to know if the Launcher has the focus
<apinheiro> gord, long-term plans neither?
<gord> apinheiro, no long-term plans either - the launcher codebase is just coded in a way that wouldn't make it feasible
<apinheiro> gord, ok thanks, so I would check how to  implement the a11y focus support taking that into account
<apinheiro> gord, thanks for the explanation
<apinheiro> in fact, explanations
<gord> apinheiro, on the launcher, i'm not sure - not familiar with how focus happens there - MacSlow is your guy to ask about that
<bwright> apinheiro: gord Can I get a confirmation that libutouch-geis-dev is a dep that isn't installled by build-deps unity
<bwright> I am about to post a bug report.
<apinheiro> gord, well I already talked with MacSlow in the past about it,so I guess that nothing new here
<bwright> (It is also not mentioned in the INSTALL file)
<apinheiro> bwright, no idea
<apinheiro> gord, sorry for the nuisance, just a last question, on Area there are some focus-related signals
<apinheiro> FocusActivated
<apinheiro> FocusChanged
<apinheiro> gord, and as far as I see, they are being using on the Focusable implementation
<apinheiro> so, any reason to define them on Area instead of on Focusable.h itself?
<bwright> Um I broke your build.
<bwright> Hmm maybe this is on my end I will check.
<gord> bwright, should be picked up - its listed as a dep in unity
<bwright> gord: I just did a fresh install of Natty in a vm, it was not the case. It also is not listed in the INSTALL file.
<bwright> Is there anything i can do to help confirm it?
<gord> apinheiro, eh, not really - they could happily move into focuasable - i need to clean up the api once i get some free time tbh
<gord> didrocks, any idea about bwright's dep issues?
<didrocks> bwright: this build-dep is from this week in trunk
<didrocks> bwright: that's why the packaging doesn't list it as a build-dep for now
<didrocks> gord: FYI ^^
<apinheiro> gord, ok, thanks
<bwright> didrocks: In addition, could you please update the INSTALL file to include this dependency.
<didrocks> bwright: I've updated the dep, maybe you can provide a simple merge req for the INSTALL file? :)
<bwright> didrocks: It is too trivial for a merge to be honest.
<didrocks> bwright: TBH, I'm not even sure the INSTALL file is up to date
<bwright> oh by the way I am going to be hanging around the project for a while. I am writing a patch to move the launcher location.
<didrocks> bwright: nice ;)
<didrocks> bwright: not sure if it can do the release though, as feature freeze is passed
<didrocks> wgrant: yeah, basically the INSTALL fie is outdate
<didrocks> outdated*
<didrocks> wgrant: I'll update the bug report
<bwright> didrocks: That is fine I personally just want the feature.
<didrocks> bwright: a ppa should be fine :)
<didrocks> bwright: as we made recent big changes in the launcher, you should be safe now
<bwright> Also I want to move towards Ubuntu membership at some point so I feel the best way to contribute is with code.
<didrocks> bwright: yeah, it's a nice way to get the membership and testimonials :)
<bwright> I also am going to be implementing xmonad key bindings for unity at some point in the future. I might push that to a unity-extras package though.
<didrocks> what's the xmonad key bindings?
<bwright> didrocks: Essentially they are similar to vim it allows you to move between programs exceptionally fast.
<bwright> didrocks: Any idea why complication would fail on nux::View no member named LayoutAdded. I downloaded the nux source and it is in there. Old dependency?
 * bwright will figure it out in the morning
<didrocks> bwright: you need latest nux
<didrocks> and think to pick it on the cmake ;)
<kamstrup> seb128: (psst... help... https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-place-applications/+bugs?search=Search&field.importance=High I'm getting quite some dupes on those two bugs)
<seb128> kamstrup, close them or ask qa to do it?
<kamstrup> seb128: i did - i did - i'm just nudging you ever so slightly because we may want to distropatch it..? :-)
<seb128> kamstrup, if that's of any consolation the commit got distopatched earlier today as indicated on the bug
<kamstrup> seb128: oh, lol, thanks then :-D
<seb128> kamstrup, you should read the bug comments ;-)
<seb128> kamstrup, you're welcome
<kamstrup> seb128: no time to read comments, i'm triaging dupes! :-D
<seb128> kamstrup, it will tech you to write code with bugs ;-)
<seb128> teach
<didrocks> what kamstrup had a real bug?
<didrocks> zomg!
<seb128> kamstrup, but don't feel alone, njpatel had a popular launcher crash we distro patched as well today
<didrocks> njpatel likes to be popular :-)
<kamstrup> didrocks: noooo, nooo, apparently some users have some stack traces that looks like they come from u-p-a, but we all know they don't right..? *ahem*
<kamstrup> seb128: hehe, that's good comfort. Nothing like schadenfroh
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, all those people just faking that to destroy your reputation. so noisy :-)
<kamstrup> didrocks: yeah I know!!!
<didrocks> kamstrup: so, right now, 30 bugs at least (as I've got 2 I just fix released and didn't dup) on the launcher crasher, do you want to make a contest with Neil? :)
<njpatel> zomg
<kamstrup> didrocks, njpatel: I've got 33 if I am allowed to add my 2 together
<kamstrup> didrocks: the interesting thing is that the most frequent of my crashers only should happen very very rarely, and only if you're exceptionally lucky/unlucky... which means... we have a mother truck load of users testing this
<kamstrup> factor in the very small percentage that will actualyl file bugs... and I am dazzled
<didrocks> kamstrup: that's nice to know at least. Seems that we got a recent natty user testing, indeed! :-)
<njpatel> zomg two panels
<didrocks> njpatel: really \o/
<njpatel> yeah, it's a bit weird but I think it'll work
<njpatel> :)
<didrocks> njpatel: is that part of one merge which will break everything? :)
<njpatel> exactly :)
<didrocks> heh :)
 * didrocks hurry to merge contributor's branch before :)
<didrocks> njpatel: everything is doubled apart from the systray?
<didrocks> (and the bfb)
<njpatel> didrocks, yeah
<njpatel> bfb also right now, but I'm still playing with that
<didrocks> you rock!
<njpatel> heh, thanks :)
<rye> hi, was wondering whether it is known that now unity does not have numeric shortcuts, the application icons are being launched even when the launcher is not shown and that the menu does not work?
<rye> globalmenu
 * popey hugs njpatel 
<njpatel> heh
<njpatel> I'm trying to make it as sane as possible for natty but I think it will be nice :)
<lamalex> didrocks, what do you suggest I do with bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/736973
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 736973 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window Previews compiz plugin applies in unity with the wrong offset" [Undecided,New]
<lamalex> wontfix or confirmed/wishlist
<lamalex> njpatel, ^ maybe you can answer that as well
<didrocks> lamalex: confirmed/whishlist and stating that's a contributor patch are welcomed
<lamalex> k
<njpatel> +1
<didrocks> lamalex: what do you think about
<didrocks> triaged -> our team commit to do the work
<didrocks> confirmed -> we welcome external contributor to pick from that
<didrocks> ?
<didrocks> (just a rough idea)
<lamalex> eh
<lamalex> I think in progress + assigned is a better "we're commited to do the work"
<lamalex> triaged if there's info on the bug report so someone can fix it
<lamalex> or even just assigned to one of us or the team as a mark of commitment
<didrocks> lamalex: ok ok :)
<lamalex> triaged should be a good place for anyone to go look for bugs they can work on that already have a fair amount of info
<lamalex> but we could assign bugs we are going to work on to unity-team or something until someone takes it, then they assign it to themselves
<lamalex> or njpatel assigns it to them when he's dishout out work
<kenvandine> jono, ping
<kenvandine> jono, how big is your gwibber db? ls -lh ~/.config/gwibber/gwibber.sqlite
<kenvandine> jono, i figure your's is probably the extreme case :)
<jono> kenvandine, 71M
<jono> :-)
<kenvandine> sigh
<kenvandine> tiny!
<storrgie_> What can I expect for dual monitor support from Unity?
<Moc> storrgie_: I find it very lacking so far.  It work, but few stuff are far from great
<storrgie_> Moc, thats sad to hear
<Moc> I tried to report on launchpad the issues I found in multi screen setup
<apinheiro> gord, sorry for the nuisance, but I have a new question, but is about FocusActivated and FocusChanged signals
<apinheiro> I guess that each time FocusActivated is emitted
<apinheiro> FocusChanged is also emitted, right?
<apinheiro> I see FocusActivated somewhat superfluous if FocusChanged is there
<gord> apinheiro, only if the focus changed from one view to another view
<gord> focus activated is for when return is pressed whilst the widget is focused - focus changed is for when the focus changes from one view to another one
<apinheiro> gord, ah ok
<apinheiro> I thought that FocusActivated was some kind of "focus-in" signal
<njpatel> storrgie_, Moc working on better support for multi-monitor now
<apinheiro> gord, thanks
<gord> np
<engla> hi, I'm repeating the following question from yesterday, in case someone knows:  An appindicator question (I'm using the python bindings). How do I get the timestamp of an event when I get an 'activated' event on a menu item?
<tedg> engla, It doesn't come through the activated callback handler, but if you use the handle_event one you can get it.
<tedg> engla, You just need to look for the "clicked" event name
<Cimi> smspillaz: you there dude? small chat
<smspillaz> it's 12:23 am, sorry dude
<smspillaz> send me an email and I'll get back to you
<smspillaz> otherwise if it is simple I might be able to
<Cimi> smspillaz: I just need a quick response for the shadow on the panel in unit
<Cimi> smspillaz: I am in charge of understanding the best solution to follow, and then I'll propose it to the developer who will be in charge of that
<Cimi> smspillaz: said that, I can't miss "the WM guy" :-)
<engla> thanks a lot to tedg (I know tedg disappeared)
 * engla goes to check
<engla> to be honest I don't see any "clicked" event on the menu item
<smspillaz> Cimi: panel shadow?
<smspillaz> Cimi: I think your best bet there is to render it with cairo and render it underneath everything else
<smspillaz> except the desktop
<smspillaz> so look into the way we paint the unity stuff just after its on windows
<smspillaz> likewise you'd paint the panel shadow there just after the desktop window
<Cimi> smspillaz: so, 2d shadow done with cairo and not gl
<Cimi> smspillaz: software rendered
<Cimi> with a not awesome blur too...
<smspillaz> Cimi: yeah, just render it to a pixmap with cairo, tfp it and paint it
<Cimi> ok
<and471> hey mpt
<mpt> hello and471
<and471> mpt, have you had anytime to work on that screenshot stuff?
<mpt> and471, no, sorry, I keep taking home my sketchboard to work on it and then falling asleep
<and471> mpt, no problem, you are a busy guy :)
<njpatel> apinheiro, please can you make sure I didn't break a11y for primary monitor with https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/more-multi-monitor/+merge/54389
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 54389 in Launchpad itself "Implement a milestone command in the email interface" [High,Fix released]
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok, I will test it
<njpatel> thanks
<njpatel> I've added you as a reviewer
<apinheiro> njpatel, as rodrigo_ asked you before
<apinheiro> the keybinding to start to explore the panel
<apinheiro> was F10
<njpatel> apinheiro, the main thing is that single monitor a11y still works, and dual-monitor a11y works somewhat too
<apinheiro> but it seems to have changed here
<njpatel> interesting, it's still F10 for me
<apinheiro> njpatel, well I didn0t test it
<apinheiro> I just read the comment
<apinheiro> - F10, Alt+$foo therefore effect the monitor where the active window is
<njpatel> apinheiro, I just realised there's a bug
<njpatel> A11y should be for the monitor that has the menubar showing
<njpatel> not the primary monitor (which may not have the menubar showing)
<apinheiro> njpatel, well so I should test this with two monitors?
<njpatel> apinheiro, right now I mostly want to know that it still works with one monitor
<njpatel> as we can fix the dual-monitor case next week
<njpatel> i.e. I didn't break a11y for the common case
<njpatel> though I think it works with dual too :)
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok
<njpatel> just pushing up a fix
<njpatel> done
<apinheiro> njpatel, well looking at the code, it mostly modifies places
<apinheiro> that Im still chekcing in order to provide the a11y support
<apinheiro> and the panel
<apinheiro> that was rodrigo_ thing
<apinheiro> anyway I will test also the launcher, just incase
 * rodrigo_ reviews
<njpatel> apinheiro, no, it modifies the panel to have more than one
<apinheiro> njpatel, this is the reason I added this "and the panel" ;)
<njpatel> heh
<apinheiro> this is why I think that rodrigo_ should also review it, as he made most of the panel-service thing
<njpatel> what I'm worried about is the sync-geometries
<rodrigo_> njpatel, yes
<njpatel> please make sure you have r995
<njpatel> rodrigo_, hey!
<apinheiro> njpatel, in this case, rodrigo_ was the one working on that
<njpatel> rodrigo_, for some reason my xchat doesn't show you in the channel list :) Are you a ghost? ;)
<njpatel> apinheiro, okay, I can continue with rodrigo_, thanks
<rodrigo_> njpatel, not yet :)
<njpatel> then a ninja
<njpatel> a spanish ninja
<rodrigo_> :)
<njpatel> The only time you can find him is during siesta
<ronoc> DanRabbit, hey there
<rodrigo_> njpatel, :)
<DanRabbit> ronoc: hey
<ronoc> DanRabbit, just noticed this morning there is no icon for the audio-input-microphone-zero ?
<DanRabbit> hmm, let me check it
<DanRabbit> ronoc: oops XD I don't know how that happened. I'll push a fix
<ronoc> DanRabbit, also do you remember the email I sent asking for a version which was closer to the mockup's with the waves around the mic
<ronoc> no
<ronoc> nprobs
<DanRabbit> ronoc: yes, I'll check out the spec and fix that today :)
<ronoc> even :)
<ronoc> DanRabbit, cool, I'm around for a bit, grab me at any stage
<DanRabbit> ronoc: have that link handy still?
<ronoc> DanRabbit, sure -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu#Microphone%20volume%20item
<DanRabbit> ty
<ronoc> DanRabbit, like the playlists icons, big improvement on what is there now
<DanRabbit> glad you like :D
<DanRabbit> ronoc: should it be "..zero-panel" or "..low-zero-panel" ?
<ronoc> DanRabbit, one sec I'll check how the volume ones go
<DanRabbit> ronoc: volume is "low-zero" I thin
<DanRabbit> think*
<ronoc> DanRabbit, aye well spotted, 'low-zero' it is then
<DanRabbit> ronoc: okay pushing.rev 87
<ronoc> DanRabbit, will check in a bit, in the middle of debugging a nasty one
<DanRabbit> no problem
<rodrigo_> njpatel, seems notrhing's broken with your branch, but haven't tested with 2 monitors
<rodrigo_> njpatel, if you hold the branch till tomorrow, I can do a multimonitor setup
<njpatel> rodrigo_, sounds like a plan
<rodrigo_> njpatel, but 1 thing I see is that you're not changing SyncGeomtries, but it should take into account the 2 monitor's geometries
<njpatel> rodrigo_, so what i've done is only sync the geometries of the monitor witht he menubar showing
<njpatel> so only one panel in a11y terms
<njpatel> i thought that would make things simpler
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<lamalex> DBO, Where is the code that actually does the animation for the launcher icons?
<lamalex> I'm looking at LauncherIcon.cpp's Present method
<DBO> which animations?
<lamalex> Present
<DBO> that just sets a quirk
<lamalex> I see that
<DBO> are you trying to disable the present animation?
<lamalex> no I'm trying to make a patch for something I think is annoying
<lamalex> I think it pops out too far for minimize
<lamalex> and I'm trying to see how it is if it only pops out some fraction, yet to be determined as much
<DBO> lamalex, the first float is the "present urgency"
<DBO> lamalex, that determines how far it pops out
<DBO> when you call Present
<lamalex> thanks
<lamalex> that's what I thought but I couldn't find the drawing code to actually determine that
<lamalex> and the variable name doesn't really explain that
<DBO> well its not supposed to be directly related
<DBO> the animation is a pop out, and it determines how far to pop out by the present urgency
<DBO> but thats just the animation, it could change
<chaotic> DanRabbit: thanks for the new audio input icons, I think they look much better
<DanRabbit> chaotic: no problem :)
<chaotic> DanRabbit: only one consideration - do you think we should have had three sound waves to keep it consistent with the volume indicator icon? We could make it a little wider couldn't we?
<DanRabbit> chaotic: yea I wasn't sure if I was able to make it wider because it's in the menu and not on the panel?
<DanRabbit> chaotic: but if that's not a problem then I can definitely change that
<DanRabbit> brb
<chaotic> DanRabbit: good point, I was assuming it could be a little wider, maybe we should check with ronoc
<ronoc> chaotic, DanRabbit I pass them to the ido slider so really I have little control of their placement. My only suggestion would be for them to be identical in positioning and size to the volume icons
<ronoc> chaotic, DanRabbit, that way at least they will lineup properly
<chaotic> ronoc: cheers
<chaotic> DanRabbit: so probably best as they are then
<ronoc> coolio
<DanRabbit> kk sounds good
<ronoc> chaotic, DanRabbit shall I get them packaged ?
<ronoc> and into natty ?
<DanRabbit> ronoc: that would be lovely :D
<ronoc> DanRabbit, sweet, thanks guys
<chaotic> ronoc: yup, cheers :)
<ronoc> chaotic, no probs
<ronoc> chaotic, are you in London ?
<james_w> hi, is it known/reported that the launcher will sometimes unhide for a moment when you switch virtual desktops with the keyboard (where the launcher hides on both)?
<didrocks> james_w: yeah, I fixed that in trunk
<james_w> \o/ didrocks
<james_w> thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<james_w> my other bug is that unity seems to have the wrong idea of the size of my screen
<james_w> any tips for debugging that?
<didrocks> james_w: hum, one or multiple monitors?
<james_w> one monitor
<didrocks> james_w: is the panel not taking the screen width?
<james_w> sorry, I should be more precise, the /dash/ doesn't seem to know what size my screen is, but the panel does
<james_w> if I go to the Applications view then the right-most icons are drawn off the right edge of the screen
<didrocks> james_w: so, the dash is fixed in width if your screen is =< 1024x768
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks> can you show us a screenshot?
<james_w> how can I get a screenshot when the dash is active?
<james_w> gimp?
<didrocks> james_w: gnome-screenshot -i + delay
<didrocks> james_w: then, ubuntu-bug unity, and attach it (answer yes on the apport question if the issue is related to a graphical issue)
<didrocks> so that we can get all the compiz/xorg infos
<didrocks> (dinner time, bbl)
<htorque> didrocks, isn't it only fullscreen if the height is >800px?
<htorque> didrocks, err, <=800px
<james_w> bug 740415
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740415 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash draws some icons off right edge of screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740415
<james_w> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/67008587/Screenshot.png
<htorque> james_w, ok, forget my comment :)
<didrocks> htorque: I didn't follow last commit, but I think it should be < 1024 right now
<didrocks> james_w: it's interesting, and you get that reliably at each start?
<james_w> yeah
<didrocks> james_w: seems the font size is quite big, isn't it?
<didrocks> do you have the standard one?
<didrocks> (trying to find what can impact you)
<james_w> one minute
<kenvandine> DanRabbit, ping
<DanRabbit> kenvandine: pong
<kenvandine> hey, your complete-redraw branch is removing a bunch of icons
<kenvandine> is that planned?
<DanRabbit> yea, it actually fixes a lot of icon leak issues
<kenvandine> doesn't build anymore :/
<DanRabbit> the redraw branch should cover only those icons which we actually show in the panel
<kenvandine> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `ubuntu-mono-dark/status/24/nm-device-wired-secure.svg', needed by `all'.  Stop.
<DanRabbit> before it was kind of a "OMG draw every icon because we have no idea what we're doing" >.<
<kenvandine> the icons used to create the animated nm icons are missing
<DanRabbit> ah hmm
<DanRabbit> okay that's not right
<kenvandine> i didn't think so :)
<DanRabbit> nvm, I guess that needs to fix :p
<kenvandine> can you take a look?
<DanRabbit> kenvandine: yea no problem
<kenvandine> thx
<Omega> Woohoo, Firefox 4 :)
<ronoc> hyperair, hey
<james_w> didrocks, sorry for the delay, was in meetings
<james_w> didrocks, which font will be used here?
<didrocks> james_w: no worry
<didrocks> james_w: the gnome system ones
<james_w> "Desktop font"?
<didrocks> I don't remember which one
<didrocks> james_w: just report the values on the bug report please if you don't have the default ones
<kenvandine> ronoc, just fyi, hit problems with ubuntu-mono merge, see the merge proposal for details
<james_w> didrocks, ok, that was it
<kenvandine> ronoc, DanRabbit is looking at it
<james_w> didrocks, I was on "Sans", and switching to Ubuntu fixed it
<didrocks> james_w: ok, nice that it was the issue! Can you report that one the bug? I'll target it for this week release :)
<didrocks> should be quite easy to fix
<ronoc> kenvandine, okay
<james_w> didrocks, posted, let me know if there is any more info you need
<didrocks> james_w: sure, I'll. Thanks!
<nhaines> Well, there are lots of things about Unity I don't like, so it's time to file bugs.
<nhaines> You're welcome.  ;)
<Omega> :)
<Omega> It's much appreciated!
<nhaines> Actually the new one is that if a maximized window has focus and you drag the Unity panel down, the window loses focus.
<nhaines> I'm pretty impressed with how much Unity has improved in the past 3 weeks I've been using it.  It's been fun to watch everyone in here.
<ronoc> DanRabbit, any luck with that  ?
<ronoc> DanRabbit, i think Paul is back around, probably the best man to ask about this
<jcastro> fta: new bugfix compiz upload just now, this will hopefully suck less for you
<DanRabbit> ronoc: sorry I'm trying to figure out this U1 control panel thing too :p
<DanRabbit> lot's going on at once
<DanRabbit> I'll have the fixes committed before day's end :)
<ronoc> DanRabbit, cool well sladen is around at the mo if you need to ask him anything
<ronoc> sladen, hi, DanRabbit needs to get his branch merged in tonight if poss
<ronoc> sladen, he had issues earlier
<ronoc> and merge is
<ronoc> https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-p-fore/ubuntu-mono/complete-redraw/+merge/52449
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 52449 in Ubuntu "Where is the firewall in Kubuntu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ronoc> ah flaky matching
<DanRabbit> lol bot fail
<ronoc> :)
<nhaines> There, that's bug 740495.  :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740495 in unity (Ubuntu) "Maximized window loses focus when "pulled down" from Unity panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740495
<fta> jcastro, ok. what should I expect? less crashes? my xterms working? the follow focus mode working? compiz keeping my workspaces like they are? webapps recognized? the side panel no longer on top of fullscreen apps? etc, etc etc
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/natty-changes/2011-March/009916.html
<fta> ok, none of the above then, but some look promising enough, thanks
<jcastro> your last 2 issues are unity related, not compiz
<sladen> DanRabbit: ack
<DanRabbit> sladen: can I do for you?
<engla> tedg: hi, can I ask you again about the event timestamp. You mentioned a "clicked" event, on which object do I find that? What my program is doing is constructing a gtk.Menu and setting it on the appindicator
<nhaines> And now I've filed bug 74051, yay.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 74051 in defoma (Ubuntu) "Defoma fontconfig backend creates weird fonts.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/74051
<nhaines> Also I really mean bug 740515.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740515 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window controls in Unity panel do not extend to top of display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740515
<sladen> DanRabbit: lots of weather deletions.  This is intentional?
<DanRabbit> sladen: I'm under the impression that we don't show the weather in the panel anymore right?
<DanRabbit> sladen: having those mono weather icons breaks a lot of other apps. If we can remove them it'd be better.
<nhaines> Having the mono-themed icons breaks other apps?
<sladen> DanRabbit: sed -pie 's/#dfdbd2/#3c3c3c/g;s/#000000/#ffffff/g' */*/*.svg   might replace that only file in a single command
<DanRabbit> nhaines: yes in a lot of cases. You get mono icons in places on backgrounds in sizes that you don't want them
<sladen> DanRabbit: sed -p -i -e 's/...
<DanRabbit> sladen: oh I'll have to try that
<tedg> engla, It'd be coming from the dbusmenu menuitem object.  You can get that from dbusmenu_gtk_parse_get_cached_item(menuitem) after you've passed it to the appindicator.
<engla> tedg: hm, I'll see if I can find this in the python API I'm using
<nhaines> DanRabbit: hmm, that's surprising to me.  Well, it's a shame... I know there's a great weather application indicator out there.
<engla> (but there is no dbusmenu 'layer' basically)
<tedg> engla, Yeah, that happens internally, but you should be able to get to it with this function.
 * tedg wonders if we could set the gdk timestamp.
<tedg> might be evil
<DanRabbit> nhaines: the problem is we're not using -symbolic icon names. So really what we're doing with monochrome icons is very hackish
<sladen> DanRabbit: btw, are the two directories now a pure copy-and-replace of each other?
<engla> tedg: I don't think this is available in appindicator (python module), but I surely don't have the latest version either. I see with dbus-monitor that the timestamp is flying across though hehe
<sladen> DanRabbit: in which case, should we build the ambiance/radiance from the Makefile as part of the build process?
<engla> tedg: I think "all abstractions leak" strikes again.
<DanRabbit> sladen: the difference is in the index.theme file where the name is changed to "...mono-light"
<DanRabbit> sladen: but yes I would have no problem with that being part of the build process. that would rock :)
<nhaines> DanRabbit: thanks for the explanation!
<nhaines> Okay, now that I've filed bug 740519, I'm done until I remember the last thing that was bothering me about Unity.  :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740519 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity panel fades application title on mouseover when focused application has no menus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740519
<DanRabbit> nhaines: no problem
<sladen> DanRabbit: correct, the weather icons are not shown
<sladen> DanRabbit: okay, kenvandine has reported that it breaks the networking stuff
<DanRabbit> sladen: okay, I'll see what's up with the network icons and fix those
<sladen> DanRabbit: 1318 removals, of which only 748 are symlinks
<DanRabbit> we did the original site prior to a lot of the appindicator stuff
<DanRabbit> so a lot of those reference gnome-panel applets that we don't use anymore
<DanRabbit> but I'll double check everything
<sladen> DanRabbit: we definitely use the network ones ;-)
<nhaines> Ooh, what site?
<DanRabbit> sladen: yea I know I know :p I gotta double check
<nhaines> sladen: unrelated, thanks for filing the Ubuntu Font bugs on the console font.  I was just heading to do that yesterday when I saw you had done it.  :)
<ronoc>  DanRabbit, all good ?
<ronoc> heh
<seiflotfy> DBO, please ping me when the stuff is fixed for the launcher that will allow me to create jumplists
<ion> “move to 0px borders now that Unity and Unity-2D/Metacity can cope” What does that mean? I fail to see a changelog entry in the metacity package saying something’s been done to facilitate that.
#ayatana 2011-03-23
<bwright> \o/ Unity is compiling!
<bwright> \o/ Unity compiled. However there is no cpp plugin when I try setting up the test environment. Hmm.
<Cimi> jjardon: well, I'm still online for a bit...
<didrocks> good morning
<zniavre_> good morning
<zniavre_> (oops sorry wrong channel)
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> greetings folks
<didrocks> zniavre_: good morning still! :)
<zniavre_> :o)
<zniavre_> that s funny i can run compiz only with unity-2d ...   :o)
<seiflotfy> MacSlow, can you please fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/729074 so i can finish the zeitgeist powered jumplists for you
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 729074 in unity "dynamic quicklists are not working" [Medium,Triaged]
<MacSlow> seiflotfy, yes that's on my plate for this week
<seiflotfy> MacSlow, thanks
<seiflotfy> kamstrup,
<seiflotfy>  the launcher also does not expose the .desktop files on it via dbus
<seiflotfy> and
<seiflotfy> and I cant find a signal that tells me that a new .desktop file has been added
<kamstrup> seiflotfy: right, that's unfortunately not something we can do for natty
<kamstrup> seiflotfy: you can pull out the sticky apps from gsettings afaik though
<kamstrup> seb128: now that the new zeitgeist-datahub is in, we should drop the zeitgeist gio module package
<kamstrup> seb128: libzeitgeist-gio that is
<seb128> kamstrup, ok thanks
<robtaylor> didrocks: hey, so, noted that the patch isn't working - I know there were issues, but needed a more stable box to test on. Back from illness now and have an intel netbook to test on :)
<didrocks> robtaylor: no worry :) hope you feel better!
<robtaylor> didrocks: thanks! yeah, feelingf a hell of a lot better today, thankfully :D
<robtaylor> didrocks: I think the issue is probably that I'm setting the restart state too early. Going to try that now once compiz is built on this netbook
<didrocks> robtaylor: there is an ABI beakage recently, so ensure that all plugins are updated with the new core
<robtaylor> didrocks: thanks for the warning!
<robtaylor> didrocks: so dbarth mentioned a gnome integration patch that needs merging. Do you know much about that?
<didrocks> robtaylor: hum, not at all, I thought he discussed about your session patch :)
<robtaylor> ahh
<robtaylor> well, lets get that fixed and merged today then ;)
<didrocks> that will be nice :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: one bug to go, and I'll start rolling releases for you. I have libzeitgeist, libunity, and u-p-* for you today
<didrocks> kamstrup: excellent!
<dbarth> klattimer: ping? hi karl
<klattimer> dbarth: hey
<dbarth> klattimer: are there branches you need reviews for today
<klattimer> not for review
<dbarth> klattimer: today is the last day to land things in on time for the beta freeze
<klattimer> ok, well nope not today
<dbarth> klattimer: tarballs are due this evening
<dbarth> klattimer: but later, it's going to be even harder to land, right?
<dbarth> klattimer: what are the bugs / branches you still have on your plate?
<klattimer> yeah a few minor ones
<klattimer> and one crasher I can't reproduce
<dbarth> klattimer: all are on the 3.6.8 and 3.8 bug lists?
<dbarth> ie https://launchpad.net/unity-foundations/+milestone/unity-3.6.8
<dbarth> and following
<dbarth> klattimer: however, mpt filed a couple of last minute string updates
<dbarth> klattimer: can you take a look at those and make sure they make it into the release today
<dbarth> klattimer: that requires pushing the right .po updates and resync with rosetta i guess
<klattimer> ok, where can I find the string changes ?
<seb128> dbarth, there is no po update to do
<seb128> klattimer, launchpad bugs, mpt just opened a stack of those
<klattimer> seb128: not my bugs?
<seb128> klattimer, no, indicator-datetime bugs, they didn't get assigned yet
<klattimer> ok, if you can assign them I'll get to it
<seb128> ok
<klattimer> just don't see them in my bug list right now
<klattimer> I take it these HAVE to be done today?
<klattimer> if so I'll get to it
<klattimer> mterry: did your dbusmenu branch get released yet?!
<klattimer> mterry: morning btw :)
<seb128> klattimer, well, review https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bugs if you want
<seb128> klattimer, #740806 for example is a string bug
<mterry> klattimer, which branch?  The close/open one?  I believe so
<robtaylor> seb128: i was wondering, could we get apport to attach .xession-errors to bug reports?
<seb128> robtaylor, it does?
<robtaylor> seb128: it doesn't, afaict
<robtaylor> seb128: could we fix it to do that? would be useful for session startup failures
<seb128> robtaylor, do you have an example?
<robtaylor> seb128: of what exactly?
<seb128> klattimer, ok, mterry is going to work on fixing some bugs as well on the indicator today so maybe check with him before starting on ones not assigned to you if you do
<seb128> robtaylor, of bug which should have extra infos but doesn't
<klattimer> seb128, mterry: cool
<cdbs> Hello, anyone would care to give me a go-ahead for working on bug #740867 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740867 in unity "Right-click launcher menu should have 'Open a new window' option" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740867
<robtaylor> seb128: oh, the case in point is 729597
<cdbs> Oh, who marked it opinion?
<seb128> robtaylor, I've to go for lunch but will check on that
<robtaylor> seb128: cool, thanks!
<seb128> robtaylor, in fact apport has code but it grabs only some type of errors
<seb128> it doesn't attach the .xsession-errors
<robtaylor> seb128: ah, i see
<cdbs> didrocks: ping
<cdbs> didrocks: so, did work begin on the desktop file patching thing?
<didrocks> cdbs: didn't really began, I provided patch examples
<didrocks> cdbs: you can see that in gnome-screenshot and inkscape
<didrocks> cdbs: reference is at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Static Quicklist entries
<cdbs> didrocks: seems easy to implement
<didrocks> yeah :)
<didrocks> sorry to refuse your merge btw
<cdbs> didrocks: yes, I have implemented it already. Which other app needs it? I can provide patches
<cdbs> err
<cdbs> by saying 'I have implemented it already' I meant I have hacked around with the static quicklist api already
<didrocks> cdbs: all the one where it's useful (shouldn't add clutter though). So no need for single instance one
<didrocks> but adding a "new image" to gimp, can be nice :)
 * cdbs can think of firefox
<cdbs> didrocks: okay, I'll add for gimp today
<didrocks> cdbs: not sure about webrowser as we have tabs
<didrocks> cdbs: maybe open a new tab from the launcher can be nice :)
<cdbs> didrocks: sure, I'll do that
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> apinheiro: the places are recommends, and installed by default then
<didrocks> apinheiro: not depends because we think some people wants to remove them
<apinheiro> didrocks, ok
<apinheiro> didrocks, anyway, that was the big issue here
<didrocks> apinheiro: ensure that you have unity-place-files as well while you are at it :)
<apinheiro> didrocks, np, it is working now
<didrocks> kamstrup: waow, do you really see that while a progress bar appear? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66277783/Screenshot.png
<kamstrup> didrocks: yes... quite funny :-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: intel/ATI?
<kamstrup> didrocks: i
<didrocks> hum, I really don't have that :/
<didrocks> ok, in that can, let's see what Jason is thinking about it, he solved the 1px drag icon for intel recently
<didrocks> anyway, it's not a "logic" issue as it's working on nvidia
<kamstrup> didrocks: ok, my final bug for this ms has been crushed. I'll roll libzeitgeist and libunity in a sec, and the daemons will be hot on the heels of those
<coz_> hey all
<didrocks> kamstrup: nice! seems a speedy race :-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: are all "unity" tasks set to fix committed and to that milestone?
<kamstrup> didrocks: i believe so, i've been trying to do that at least, i'll double check while distchecking
<didrocks> kamstrup: excellent, thanks!
<kamstrup> didrocks: https://launchpad.net/libzeitgeist/0.3/0.3.8
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 0 not found
<didrocks> see, kamstrup posting, launchpad promess 0 bug :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: thanks :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: seems you didn't push the latest commits
<kamstrup> didrocks: sorry, didn't attach any bugs to the milestone - there were 2. Let me fetch the links if you want them
<kamstrup> didrocks: i did... 5s ago :-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: heh :-)
<kamstrup> didrocks: you want the two bug links, or no matter?
<didrocks> kamstrup: it's ok, no need for the links if it's attached now
<kamstrup> didrocks: they're annotated on the commits at least
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, saw that, all is nice!
<kamstrup> didrocks: panic?!
<kamstrup> didrocks: "/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.la: No such file or directory" when making libunity
<didrocks> kamstrup: there was some change in the .la files recently. The policy was to not ship them, not sure if it changed
<didrocks> seb128 discussed it with slangasek yesterday (or at least, I'm sure he followed the discussion) :)
<seb128> kamstrup, is your system uptodate?
<didrocks> seb128: the .la ship was done by error?
<seb128> didrocks, what .la shipping?
<didrocks> seb128: wasn't there a discussion yesterday about some package shipping .la files on #ubuntu-devel? (I didn't follow it)
<seb128> no, the issue was that some hardcoded a path for the .la this list
<seb128> the policy is to empty the dependencies list in the .la though
<stefano-palazzo> Can anyone update me on this business of dee being broken? I want to make sure If I haven't made a mistake, it 'looks like' dee is kaput at the moment
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, make sense
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: it works very well here..?
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: in what regard is it broken? the python bindings?
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, yes, I was instructed to download this gi/overrides/Dee.py, otherwise I would've gotten an error, I now get the same error after people telling me I don't need to do that anymore
<stefano-palazzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584282/
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: look in the output of 'dpkg -L gir1.2-dee-0.5'
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: if it lists Dee.py in the right location
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, it doesn't list anything, the package itself is 'the latest version'
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: then you didn't run the command I wrote :-)
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, sorry about that :) yes it shows Dee.py in the correct place
<kamstrup> didrocks: ! another! https://launchpad.net/libunity/trunk/3.6.8 (distcheck failed with the error i pasted, but make and make dist are happy)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 3 in Launchpad itself "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released]
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, however, the file isn't there
<didrocks> kamstrup: what, you dare posting a tarball with distcheck failing? Where is the kamstrup I have ever known? :-)
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: odd... do you have 0.5.16-0ubuntu3 or?
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, yep, that's the one
<kamstrup> didrocks: i think the world is conspiring against me... I sit around twiddling a few lines of code, no new files, no touching build system, and now dee, libzeitgeist, and libunity fails distcheck >:-/
<kamstrup> they frigging used to pass
<stefano-palazzo> It's today's ISO - with a few unrelated upgrades
<didrocks> kamstrup: damned, you found our conspiration :-)
<kamstrup> didrocks: so you run meta-x-butterfly on the autotools packages before you upload or something?
<kamstrup> ;-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: heh, exactly :-)
<robtaylor> didrocks: hah, just got deep enough to realised I missed the clue before - metacity doesn't restart now
<didrocks> kamstrup: nice on PlaceSearch.finished() !
<robtaylor> didrocks: this is actually an issue in gnome-session
<didrocks> robtaylor: oh really?
<didrocks> robtaylor: nautilus is
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, okay I just re-installed the package, now the file is there and the daemon starts okay - no Idea what went wrong there
<didrocks> robtaylor: so, if the metacity integration is broken and you took this as an example, all start to make sense :)
<didrocks> stefano-palazzo: manual removal?
<jcastro> kenvandine: did this last dee update from last night fix our problem?
<robtaylor> didrocks: yeah, if i switch of debugging for gnome-session (kill -SIGUSR1) it tells me 'unable to find application for client'
<stefano-palazzo> didrocks, I just booted todays daily ISO, freshly, and applied the few upgrades (none of them related). really not sure
<stefano-palazzo> but I didn't do it ;-)
<robtaylor> didrocks: so it might be that nautilus is doing the new dbus way, and the old XSMP way is broken. or something missing in registration
<didrocks> robtaylor: right, more than possible
<robtaylor> didrocks: gonna have to do a build of gnome-session with some added debug statments
<robtaylor> but first I have to take a  call ;)
<didrocks> robtaylor: ok, at least, now, there are some reason :)
<didrocks> robtaylor: just ensure that nautilus is working
<robtaylor> didrocks: yeah, i should document this session debugging stuff somewhere
<didrocks> robtaylor: or that you are on a stock ubuntu install :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: hum, configure doesn't pass for libunity :/
<didrocks> big update, let's try that first
<jcastro> kenvandine: same error as before with this new dee btw.
<kenvandine> jcastro, yeah... i need to talk to kamstrup
<kenvandine> it seems to be spotty
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> omg blogged about the lens but it doesn't work. :-/
<jcastro> or maybe it worked for him
<kenvandine> i installed the lense on laurie's laptop lastnight without updating libdee and it just worked
<jcastro> i just updated that laptop and it didn't work
<kenvandine> kamstrup, ping
<kenvandine> kamstrup, libdee in python is acting very weird
<kenvandine> and i suspect it is related to the comment you had in that sample python place
<kenvandine> # FIXME: Some weird bug in Dee or PyGI makes Dee fail unless we probe
<kenvandine> #        it *before* we import the Unity module... ?!
<kenvandine> i did a rebuild and update on libdee and it worked, when it failed before
<kenvandine> then it started failing again
<kenvandine> it seems to work randomly
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> so maybe race condition or something?
<stefano-palazzo> kenvandine, how exactly does it fail on the subsequent tries? same error about the SharedModel()?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kamstrup> kenvandine: pong?
<kenvandine> kamstrup, ^^
<didrocks> robtaylor: waow, compiz just crashed and it respawn this time
<kenvandine> wow
<klattimer> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/indicator-datetime/sniffles/+merge/54501 any chance on this being merged and released today?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 54501 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Give help in the default Web page" [Undecided,Invalid]
<didrocks> kamstrup: weechat just crashed as well, so not sure you answered :)
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<kenvandine> klattimer, lets talk to tedg about merging and doing a release
<klattimer> k cool
<kenvandine> kamstrup, any thoughts?
<tedg> klattimer, Yup
<tedg> klattimer, We wouldn't want mpt to have the sniffles.  :-)
<klattimer> a man of few words, but at least it's a good one :)
<klattimer> oh there are a bunch of other sniffles unfortunately
<klattimer> :(
<klattimer> mterry is also working on some things, so you might wanna wait on tarballs until he's done
<artfwo> I cannot reopen bug 709461, all the possible statuses are greyed out. is it an "intentional" lock?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 709461 in unity "Application windows can sometimes fail to display and will mask regions of the screen" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709461
<mterry> klattimer, my work is never complete with datetime
<mterry> klattimer, but there are at least 3 merges filed right now
<klattimer> ;)
<kamstrup> kenvandine: ok..? "weird", like?
<kenvandine> kamstrup, trying to run the askubuntu lense
<kenvandine> it works sometimes and fails other times
<kenvandine> the SharedModel error when it doesn't get the override
<kenvandine> but, it seems like once it fails it keeps failing... it's driving me nuts
<kamstrup> kenvandine: hmmm, could be
<didrocks> kamstrup: see me?
<kenvandine> sladen, humm... should the draw attention icon now really be blue?
<kenvandine> chaotic, ^^
<zniavre> kenvandine,  i can confirme that
<kenvandine> zniavre, it is blue for you right?
<zniavre> it is yes
<kenvandine> chaotic, the question is, was that intentional :)
<lamalex> DBO, has any thought gone into what to do about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/735890
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 735890 in unity (Ubuntu) "Can't open new Firefox window if only Downloads window is showing" [Low,Confirmed]
<kamstrup> kenvandine: hold on a sec, just trying to unblock didrocks - or is this very urgent?
<kenvandine> kamstrup, no worries
<kenvandine> not very... but i would like places/lenses to work reliably in python :)
<kenvandine> and anything else using dee
<chaotic> kenvandine: yes, it's intentional
<kamstrup> kenvandine: +1 :-)
<kenvandine> chaotic, ok :)
<kenvandine> just checking
<chaotic> kenvandine: based on a few discussions with Mark
<kenvandine> chaotic, understand, just making sure it wasn't a build problem
<chaotic> kenvandine: pn :)
<chaotic> kenvandine: oops - np I mean
<kenvandine> :)
<jcastro> artfwo: I think after something is fixed released you can't change it maybe?
<jcastro> artfwo: oh, I think you need to be in bugcontrol or something
<artfwo> jcastro, I beleive bugcontrol is allowed to set a bug to 'Triaged'. all the others may at least set it to 'Confirmed', 'Fix released', etc.
<jcastro> I have the permission to change it seems
<jcastro> though this is that "invisible window" thing again isn't it?
<artfwo> yeah
<jcastro> I swore I saw something about a test suite scrolling by somewhere about that
<jcastro> BACON.
<lamalex> jcastro, did you already do your unity report?
<jcastro> lamalex: it's in draft
<jcastro> what do you need?
<lamalex> just tagged another bitesize
<jcastro> lamalex: I'm publishing it in about an hour or so
<lamalex> and I think I see a few more on the list
<jcastro> yeah the list is getting bigger, I grabbed the ones I felt people might be interested in
<jcastro> If I can't find someone to update INSTALL then I should be killed.
<lamalex> what do oyu need?
<lamalex> haha oh wow
<lamalex> it's pretty out of date
<lamalex> submit a patch
<lamalex> you know how to use bzr :P
<lamalex> or is that a bitesizer
<robtaylor> didrocks: ah, fun and frolicks
<robtaylor> didrocks: like i say, gnome-session buggyness, i think ;)
<lamalex> DBO, do you think this is bitesize? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/737758
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 737758 in unity (Ubuntu) "Desktop icons move after login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lamalex> something with struts before first hide
<jcastro> lamalex: it's a bitesizer, I'd like a new person to dig in
<DBO> lamalex, that should be resolved
<lamalex> DBO, ok
<lamalex> so fix committed?
<DBO> ya
<robtaylor> didrocks: yeah, nautilus restarts fine..
<didrocks> robtaylor: that's really weird… I get compiz restarting on crash now, not on kill -11 though
<robtaylor> didrocks: oh, such d
<robtaylor> didrocks: oh, such fun!
<robtaylor> didrocks: too much flakeyness abounds, and it's damn hard to tie all of it down
<didrocks> yeah, I can imagine
<robtaylor> didrocks: can you send a SIGUSR1 to gnome-session, then kill compiz ?
<robtaylor> didrocks: then pastebin the relevent stuff from .xsession-errors
<didrocks> robtaylor: not right now, still finishing the unity fundations release
<didrocks> robtaylor: can wrap that up to you later, of if someone is testing right now here?
<robtaylor> didrocks: ok, next time it catches your attention then :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: it not a necessity, i'm focusing on the error case I see here at the moment
<didrocks> sure ;)
<Davidc_3> Kamstrup, stefano-palazzo, jcastro: I'm currently working on a Library Lens. It successfully finds free-to-read books (yay) using google API, and I'm having a hard time to set book covers as item icons. Any hints?
<kamstrup> Davidc_3: I think you may want to punk njpatel about that... right now the Unity icon loader can't fetch http resources, so unless that lands in unity really soon you need to download and cache the covers yourself and then use a Gio.FileIcon() to send them to unity
<Davidc_3> kamstrup: That's what I was going to investigate (not punking njpatel, the other stuff). Thanks :)
<njpatel> It might land soon if I stop having to go to meetingts
<kamstrup> tedg: approved
<tedg> kamstrup, Great, thanks!
<stefano-palazzo> jcastro, actually that's what I expected, it'd be nice if unity would fetch the icons for me, but fetching them manually isn't a big deal.
 * jcastro is hopeful
<tedg> DBO, https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/bamf/match-apps-by-startup-wm-class/+merge/44410
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: is the ellipsis of the returned text a lens thing or something we can adjust?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 44410 in Launchpad itself "cscvs does not support svn symlinks" [Medium,Fix released]
<jcastro> seems to truncate weird
<tedg> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~marcelstimberg/indicator-me/translator-comments/+merge/52346
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 52346 in nmh (Ubuntu) "spost fails with "can't exec no"" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jcastro> ... middle of sentence ...
<DBO> tedg, how much regression teesting has been done on that...
<stefano-palazzo> jcastro, the thing that's stopping me from implementing dynamic icons is, they are not shown when you call model.append(), the same issue is causing "everything"-search to be slower. If the icons were shown straight away, both 'bugs' could be fixed very quickly
<tedg> DBO, No clue.  I'm just trying to clear out merges :-)
<DBO> right... uhm
<DBO> crap... I am so skeptical about merging that now...
<kenvandine> tedg, yeah... seb128 asked dbarth earlier about that
<stefano-palazzo> jcastro, the ellipsis is automatic, it must be somewhere in the unity icon loader
<kenvandine> if we needed CA for comments
<tedg> kenvandine, Ah, okay.
<tedg> kenvandine, And this one?  https://code.launchpad.net/~cando/indicator-me/emesene2_support/+merge/50178
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 50178 in xorg (Ubuntu) "6.06 on Virtual PC (on G5 PowerMac) corrupted graphics" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kenvandine> he didn't respond yet
<kenvandine> tedg, i just haven't had time to review that...
<jcastro> cando_: around?
<jcastro> kenvandine: cando's worked on emesene before
<cando_> hey jcastro
<kenvandine> jcastro, yeah..
<kenvandine> cando_, really sorry i haven't reviewed that yet... been swamped
<cando_> kenvandine, no problem :):)
<jcastro> cando_: ok so we need like a third emesene person to test to see if this works
<cando_> jcastro, c10ud is another emesene's developer
<cando_> now is not here...but he hangs in #ayatana very often..
<cando_> so jcastro what i've to do?
<jcastro> cando_: hmm, ted reminds me that getting you to test your own fix won't make sense
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, at the moment, when I display new Icons, it only displays them once everything is ready (when the callback is finished?). Can you explain how that works?
<jcastro> surely we can find someone who's using emesene to give it a shot?
<cando_> eheh
<cando_> i'll write a message to the emesene's mailing list
<cando_> asking for a natty tester
<cando_> jcastro, i'll let you know...how many days i've for getting this included in natty?
<jcastro> cando_: about 24 hours. :)
<cando_> uh cool
<jcastro> I won't mention any names but someone didn't ping me about it until just now. :)
<cando_> jcastro, ok thanks..i'll see what i can do:)
<jcastro> cando_: in the future feel free to just annoy people in here for reviews.
<nhaines> I want to shamelessly bring attention to bug 740515.  :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740515 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window controls in Unity panel do not extend to top of display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740515
<jcastro> and if we need to do a better job ensuring we don't miss things then we can fix that
<cando_> jcastro, sure! :) you'll be the first
<kenvandine> ronoc, hummm... the muting bug is kind of fixed
<kenvandine> maybe this is another bug :)
<kenvandine> so i restarted my session and opened banshee
<kenvandine> the indicators showed my volume wasn't muted
<kenvandine> ronoc, i selected a song to play and started playing
<kenvandine> the indicator went to muted
<kenvandine> but sound isn't muted
<kenvandine> but the icon shows it as muted
<kenvandine> and the "mute" menu is disabled
<kenvandine> so i can't unmute
<ronoc> weird
<kenvandine> ronoc, i also can't move the volume slider
<kenvandine> i can control playback though
<ronoc> kenvandine, sounds like the service is not running properly ?
<ronoc> hmm
<ronoc> is pulse running ?
<kenvandine> ah... no it isn't
<ronoc> kenvandine, aha
<kenvandine> weird, i am not getting the same icon i usually get for that
<ronoc> kenvandine, the icon set has changed,
<kenvandine> oh right
<kenvandine> ok...
<ronoc> the previous mute icon is now for no devices
<kenvandine> what is the right way to start pulse?
<kenvandine> that makes more sense
<ronoc> do you have autospawn off ?
<kenvandine> the scary red icon wasn't good for that
<kenvandine> dunno
<kenvandine> stock setup
<kenvandine> never tweaked pulse
<ronoc> hmm it should be running
<ronoc> you can do
<ronoc> pulseaudio --start
<ronoc> but is should be spawned already
<kenvandine> ok, it started
<kenvandine> but the indicator state didn't change
<ronoc> hmm weird , nothing has changed around all of that
<ronoc> i can do  quick test, one sec
<ronoc> will turn off autospawn, and relogin
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: DeeSharedModel sync all changes to Unity in the background when the mainloop is idle
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: so if you block the mainloop with a network request for an icon or something, you'll block the current changes from being synced
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: there's a trick you can apply
<kamstrup> stefano-palazzo: call model.flush_revision_queue() that will send all pending changes to unity
<kenvandine> ronoc, i can reliably reproduce that
<stefano-palazzo> kamstrup, oh that's brilliant, that'll solve my problem!
<ronoc> kenvandine, works fine for me, if you open g-v-c what is the name of the sink ?
<apinheiro> didrocks, one question about the alt+f2 dialog
<ronoc> I bet you it is auto-null
<apinheiro> you need to select the specific icon?
<apinheiro> or if you write the proper app name
<ronoc> kenvandine, sink == output
<apinheiro> pressing enter should open it?
<didrocks> apinheiro: it will open the first result
<didrocks> (that's what happens with keynav on every dash)
<didrocks> and the first result is exactly what you typed
<kenvandine> Internal audio analog stereo
<ronoc> feck
<ronoc> weird
<ronoc> okay this works fine here
 * kenvandine downgrades to confirm it worked before
<apinheiro> didrocks, well, in my case is not working
<apinheiro> alt+f2
<kenvandine> it worked yesterday, i know
<apinheiro> write emacs
<apinheiro> and press enter
<apinheiro> nothing happens
<didrocks> apinheiro: if you press enter before the text is shown in the first entry, it won't work
<ronoc> kenvandine, i haven't changed anything in the audio device handling since about 3 weeks ago
<ronoc> hyperair, ping
<apinheiro> didrocks, first entry?
<apinheiro> I only see one entry
<didrocks> apinheiro: the results
<apinheiro> didrocks, well, I start to write on the text entry
<apinheiro> emacs
<apinheiro> and I see that
<apinheiro> and a selection
<apinheiro> below
<apinheiro> some icons with some proposals
<apinheiro> but if I press enter
<apinheiro> nothing happens
<didrocks> apinheiro: yeah, "launch in a terminal" isn't supported yet
<didrocks> apinheiro: if you try gnome-about-me though, it works, isn't it?
<kenvandine> ronoc, confirmed it is a regression, works fine in 0.6.4
<apinheiro> didrocks, I will test it
<didrocks> apinheiro: keep me posted
<ronoc> kenvandine, weird, have you tested with the newer release while pulse was running
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> pulse dies when it starts to play
<kenvandine> the indicator works fine until i start playing in banshee
<apinheiro> didrocks, no, I also need to select it
<ronoc> kenvandine, okay this is a different bug
<kenvandine> but is isn't banshee killing pulse, since it doesn't die in 0.6.4
<didrocks> apinheiro: ok, but if you select it, it's working right
<apinheiro> yes
<apinheiro> didrocks, what Im saying
<ronoc> kenvandine, okay testing now
<didrocks> gord: first entry in dashes aren't selected anymore ^^
<apinheiro> is that you need to write to search, and then select the specific item
<ronoc> kenvandine, i don't understand how my mpris dbus call can be killing pulse
<didrocks> apinheiro: yeah, normally the first one is selected automatically
<didrocks> apinheiro: whatever dash/places you are in
<ronoc> kenvandine, are you running the latest banshee (from the daily) ?
<apinheiro> didrocks, and this in general or just with things like gnome-about-me?
<kenvandine> ronoc, no
<kenvandine> natty version
<didrocks> apinheiro: in general, in every dash, the first result entry should be preselected on search
<kenvandine> ronoc, it is also suspicious that starting pulse manually doesn't get picked up by the indicator
<ronoc> kenvandine, it does here though,
<apinheiro> didrocks, ok, thanks
<kenvandine> reliably doesn't here... :/
<didrocks> apinheiro: yw ;)
<kenvandine> ronoc, ok... it gets really weird now
<kenvandine> i install rhythmbox to see if it caused the same problem
<kenvandine> restarted my session and it worked fine
<kenvandine> so i restarted again and tested with banshee and now it doesn't crash
<ronoc> kenvandine, yeah I'm basically doing a diff between the last two releases
<kenvandine> seems like installing rhythmbox made a difference?
<ronoc> nothing significant has gone in in this release
<kenvandine> i also removed rhythmbox and it seems to still work
<ronoc> a few icon tweaks etc
<ronoc> no pulse changes
<ronoc> nada
<kenvandine> i don't think i had ever had rb installed on this box
<ronoc> hmm
<ronoc> gremlins in the stack
<ronoc> kenvandine, the pulse crash I had seen before when banshee plays, honestly i think that's a banshee bindings issue
<kenvandine> ronoc, damn... i removed rb from interested-media-players
<kenvandine> and it still works
<kenvandine> it happened reliably like 10 times with i-s 0.6.5 though
<kenvandine> now it is working reliably
<kenvandine> wtf
<ronoc> kenvandine, I don't get it
<kenvandine> me either
<kenvandine> all i did was install rb
<kenvandine> :)
<gord> didrocks, how do you mean. the first entry won't be selected with key-nav because you have the text entry focused
<ronoc> this release is pretty trivial
<kenvandine> ronoc, i guess we just need to upload it and see if it hits anyone else
<ronoc> kenvandine, sounds like a plan, well i did a quick code diff and there is nothing dodgy here. so 0.6.4 has been out for a bit without any significant bugs so ...
<ronoc> kenvandine, i'll roll another with that banshee check
<kenvandine> thx
<ronoc> kenvandine, this is the only bug that is currently on my mind, I really again don't think its anything to do with me but something below in dbus/glib land -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/738051
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 738051 in Unity Foundations "indicator-sound-service crashed with SIGABRT" [High,New]
<kenvandine> ronoc, i am reasonably sure i-s-service never crashed
<kenvandine> i think the pid was the same
<ronoc> cool
<kenvandine> and no crash file for pulse :/
<kenvandine> just went away
<ronoc> thats a bit crap, i had noticed that before and was monitoring my service at the time, was sure it was not me by banshee doing something irregular
<ronoc> kenvandine, they plan to release 0.9.6 for natty
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> ronoc, 0.6.5 uploaded
<didrocks> gord: enter in the text entry select the first entry result normally, isn't it?
<ronoc> kenvandine, thanks
<gord> didrocks, yeah it should launch "whatever makes sense", normally the first entry but i can imagine other places types doing different things. - were we just relying on a bug before? ie that the first entry in the results was getting keyboard focus when it shouldn't? ;)
<didrocks> gord: yeah, it was getting focus and that's how alt + F2 was working then :)
<gord> didrocks, okay let me take a look at doing it properly then :)
<didrocks> gord: thanks :)
<jono> have you guys experienced the Launcher just sometimes not autohiding when a window is maximized?
<jono> e.g. xchat is maximized now and it won't go away
<jono> weird - I just moved the Launcher up and down (scrolled it) and now it goes away
<hyperair> ronoc: pong
<didrocks> jono: there are some false positive (nux not giving leave event), still no reproducible test case to trigger it reliably and see what's wrong
<ronoc> hyperair, hey just wondering when exactly 1.9.6 will hit natty
<hyperair> ronoc: upstream's due to release any time now. and it'll hit natty within 2-3 days after that. check #banshee's topic =)
<ronoc> hyperair, okay will do, thanks
<ronoc> hyperair, oh yeah 0.6.5 of indicator-sound has a fix for that bug you filed
<hyperair> ronoc: ooh nice.
<jono> didrocks, right
<jono> it seems the fix when it sticks like that is to scroll the Launcher
<jono> not sure if that helps
<stefano-palazzo_> mh.. With firefox maximised, and two app-tabs on the left, try swapping their position. The launcher makes it almost impossible. Is there a bug report about this?
<didrocks> jono: no, you are triggering the missing leave event with that. If you have a reproducible way to block it, that would help us to see in which case nux isn't sending it
<ronoc> hyperair, I basically had to put in a 1 second timeout after the mpris interface is raised inorder for banshee to react to the mpris command
<jono> didrocks, no worries, I will see if I can reproduce it
<ronoc> it would be ideal if the player could respond the second it raises its mpris interface
<lamalex> jcastro, can I get a +/- https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/739000
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 739000 in unity (Ubuntu) "volume status show on wrong screen" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> lamalex: that's a dupe, I can find it
<jcastro> lamalex: that's notify-osd being bad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/notify-osd/+bug/331369
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 331369 in notify-osd (Ubuntu Jaunty) "regression vs. notification-daemon: positioning when multiple screens are available" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lamalex> ahh
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> can you confirm this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/739017
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 739017 in unity (Ubuntu) "Docking 2 window together in a multi-screen setup not working" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> lamalex: any help getting that bug on the right radar would be appreciated
<lamalex> i guess that's a mirco issue?
<lamalex> MacSlow, ^^^
<lamalex> i mean where /should/ notifications show
<lamalex> below indicators?
<jcastro> lamalex: wasn't this just fixed? the multiple grid setting
<lamalex> jcastro, beats me
<jcastro> lamalex: I am pretty sure it was fixed, but it's not released yet so I'll just confirm it
<lamalex> i should go back to dual monitor
<lamalex> I need to get a stand for my secondary monitor though since I work standing up now
<lamalex> or clear off some space on my dresser next to  my laptop
 * lamalex needs to clean his room very badly
<jcastro> lamalex: neil says I should have a top panel this week so I can bring the appmenu back
<jcastro> because other than that I had to mouse 54 miles to get to the menu
<lamalex> a top panel on the 2nd display?
<ronoc> kenvandine, the fact that banshee 0.9.6 won't hit natty for another 2-3 days means that this desktop id change will not be in in time for beta freeze (i.e. tonight)
<kenvandine> right
<ronoc> kenvandine, so I better roll back some of those changes to accommodate this change
<ronoc> okay and then distro patch after we have the new banshee
<stefano-palazzo_> kenvandine, are there plans to make progress and count properties available on ".place" launcher items?
<kenvandine> not sure how that would work
<kenvandine> kamstrup, ^^
<tedg> cyphermox, Could you look at this please?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/libappindicator/lp708118v2/+merge/54570
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 54570 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[Edgy] ubuntu-standard should depend on lvm2" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ronoc> kenvandine, new release there -> https://launchpad.net/indicator-sound/third/0.6.5
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 0 not found
<ronoc> 0.6.5.1
<kenvandine> ronoc, thx
<ronoc> kenvandine, with this release you should notice just for banshee in the menu the play buttons will be exposed
<ronoc> this will allow you to start the player by pressing the play button, it *should* when started drop into play mode
<ronoc> kenvandine, but banshee like rb can sometimes be completely unresponsive just after starting up
 * ronoc takes a little break
<ronoc> kenvandine, i'll be back in a bit to see how that tarball went
<kenvandine> ok
<gord> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~gordallott/unity/place-activation-on-return/+merge/54574 <-- a present just for you :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 54574 in gnomebaker (Ubuntu) "gnome-baker do not format DVD+RW" [Undecided,Invalid]
<didrocks> gord: excellent, approved!
<kenvandine> cando_, can you file a bug against indicator-me package for adding emesene support?
<apinheiro> gord, didrocks with this change, I guess that after a search, it will be activated the first item if you don't select a specific one
<apinheiro> right?
<gord> apinheiro, right
<kenvandine> cando_, something i can use to get the release team to approve for a ffe
<apinheiro> gord, good
<jcastro> lamalex: I knew I wasn't crazy: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/natty-changes/2011-March/009974.html
<cando_> kenvandine, sure
<apinheiro> gord, btw, I have just found this issue
<apinheiro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/741158
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 741158 in unity "[crash] Unity crashes trying to execute a app from the alt+f2 dialog" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> cando_, thx
<apinheiro> not sure if you already knew that
<lamalex> wait waht?
<lamalex> jcastro, what's that thing?
<gord> apinheiro, not seen that before, but looks like a race
<apinheiro> gord, probably, as this doesn't happens 100% of the times
<apinheiro> anyway, in my case, most of the times
<MacSlow> lamalex, no clue there atm
<cando_> kenvandine, should i link my branch to the bug report?
<kenvandine> cando_, yes please
<cando_> ok
<lamalex> didrocks, do you know the envvar to enable verbose building for debuild?
<didrocks> lamalex: you have to do: "make VERBOSE=1" with cmake IIRC
<lamalex> didrocks, not for unity just in general
<didrocks> lamalex: oh, if the package is using dh7
<didrocks> it's DH_VERBOSE=1
<lamalex> thats it
<lamalex> thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<lamalex> didrocks, what if you're using a different version
<didrocks> lamalex: it's already verbose in the sense you see which dh_* commands are called
<lamalex> ah
<lamalex> thanks
<lamalex> DH_VERBOSE was it anyway
<lamalex> my friend Adam says thank you
<didrocks> yw ;)
<ronoc> kenvandine, any luck with that?
<kenvandine> ronoc, yeah, uploaded
<ronoc> oh excellent thanks kenvandine
<nhaines> tedg: regarding bug 703555, are thechanges you made to libindicator going to prevent the rollover fadeout from activating when there are no menus for the current window?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 703555 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "Do not switch to fallback menu on mouse-over" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703555
<tedg> nhaines, No, the changes in libindicator just provide the framework for indicators to know where they are.  So indicator-appmenu can hide the stubs when it's shown in Unity but not in the applet.
<nhaines> tedg: ah, thanks.  My bug 740519 was marked as a duplicate, but if that's the case then the bug is not fixed in Unity.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740519 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity panel fades application title on mouseover when focused application has no menus (dup-of: 703555)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740519
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 703555 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "Do not switch to fallback menu on mouse-over" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703555
<tedg> nhaines, No, it's just one of the bug tasks on the bug.  That bug has quite the collection :-)
<nhaines> (in the case that the bug is truly a duplicate, I mean.)
<nhaines> tedg: yes, it does.  :)  I was just pondering whether to change the bug status for Unity.  :)
<zniavre> good evening
<AndreaAzzarone> QUESTION: why we have Unity MT Grab Handler?
<zniavre> the menu button on top left to find applications (i do not know the name sorry) there is a "shortcut" button when clicking on it the foreground is white as the background so it's unreadable
<oubiwann> njpatel, DBO ^^^ (MT Grab Handler)
<oubiwann> AndreaAzzarone: they might be too busy right now...
<DBO> AndreaAzzarone, because it draws grab handles (you'll see) that are super awesome
<DBO> unfortunately they dont work *yet*
<DBO> thats what I am fixing right now
<oubiwann> DBO: rock on!
<njpatel> zniavre, do you have a screenshot?
<zniavre> i can do it wait a minute please
<zniavre> njpatel, http://imgur.com/MQO70.png
<zniavre> unity-2d *
<njpatel> zniavre, oh, unity-2d, you need florian, but he's not around :/
<AndreaAzzarone> DBO, with me works! :)
<njpatel> zniavre, can you file a bug here please and attach the screenshot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d
<DBO> AndreaAzzarone, well you can press the shortcut buttons to make them work. I am making them work with touch devices
<zniavre> njpatel,  for sure thank you
<njpatel> thanks!
<AndreaAzzarone> ok thanks! This is what i wanted to know! :)
<zniavre> njpatel,  just for the title (im not english speaker)  what should it be please ?
<njpatel> zniavre, "White box in dash home screen"
<DBO> jaytaoko, the blur behind on the dash only works where no widget is painted over that part of the dash
<DBO> jaytaoko, didn't notice that until now
<DBO> sorry :/
<njpatel> DBO, yeah, there is a bug filed for that
<DBO> he asked me earlier if it was working for me
<DBO> I said yes
<njpatel> Ah
<njpatel> it's a weird paint background thing
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> i see whats going on
<njpatel> I think it's because the basewindow is transparent
<DBO> ?
<DBO> what?
<njpatel> wait, that doesn't make sense
<DBO> no
<njpatel> it did in my head though
<DBO> its the two stage paint system
<njpatel> which is what matters
<DBO> stage 1 has the blur
<DBO> stage 2 doesn't
<njpatel> The texture should still be valid, no, it's pushed to the PaintLayer
<njpatel> ?
<DBO> i dont think so
<DBO> i have to look
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/741218
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 741218 in unity-2d "White box in dash home screen" [Undecided,New]
<DBO> njpatel, am I suppose to be getting menus all the time now?
<njpatel> DBO, what do you mean?
<DBO> my global menu is always visible
<DBO> which I must admit is nice
<njpatel> no, your not
<njpatel> DBO, it's meant to show when you have Alt pressed or hover
<DBO> AH
<DBO> it got stuck
<njpatel> heh
<DBO> we have a passive grab on alt?
<njpatel> nope,it comes form the app
<DBO> okay you need to reset that state when the current app changes then
<DBO> njpatel, can we add kinetics into the launcher push off after all this
<DBO> without it, it feels kinda wet...
<robtaylor> didrocks: figured it our
<robtaylor> *out
<didrocks> robtaylor: really?
<didrocks> what was it?
<robtaylor> didrocks: restarting only occurs when gnome-session launches compiz
<robtaylor> didrocks: it won't restart if you manually launch it
<didrocks> robtaylor: hum, right, not surprized by that :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: so, shall we consider the bug fixed?
<ronoc> DanRabbit, love the new icons thanks
<didrocks> robtaylor: but even with that, killall compiz didn't respawn here
<robtaylor> didrocks: hum, oh :/
<didrocks> robtaylor: confirmed as well by seb128 this morning on a fresh guest session
<robtaylor> didrocks: ok, i better dig further!
<didrocks> good hunt :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: ta!
<robtaylor> didrocks: don't suppose you can remember where gdm picks up the gnome-session commandline from?
<didrocks> robtaylor: it's in /usr/share/xsessions/
<didrocks> robtaylor: you have desktop file here, each one corresponds to one session
<robtaylor> didrocks: ah, thanks :)
 * robtaylor has a memory like a seive nowadays :/
<bdmurray> loicm: did you want bug 727873 to be a dupe of 685552?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 727873 in compiz (Ubuntu) "problems with the graphical environment of unity in my Intel GMA3100 does not appear unity or the edges of the window and restart compiz" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727873
<loicm> bdmurray: yes!
<kenvandine> tedg, do you have more releases coming?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah.
<tedg> kenvandine, libappindicator and indicator-datetime.
<kenvandine> ok
<tedg> kenvandine, You got indicator-applet, libindicator and dbusmenu, right?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> done
<tedg> I might go through and round out the version numbers on a couple.  But you shouldn't need those.
<loicm> bdmurray: I actually tried to, but I get a launchpad error
<loicm> bdmurray: every single time I try to do that
<bdmurray> loicm: ah, okay yes I ran into that too with a different bug
<bdmurray> loicm: its possible to do it with the API and I'll do that
<loicm> bdmurray: thanks!
<bdmurray> loicm: have you found most of the duplicates of that or is there something I could look in stacktraces for?
<tedg> kenvandine, I forgot to put bug 729150 in the changelog entry (should have both bugs) for libappindicator, could you do that when you merge please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 729150 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "libappindication crashes in gtkstatusicon code on update" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729150
<loicm> bdmurray: I track 685552 since a long time, so I think I've got most of the duplicates, and there's a lot... but I may have missed some of them
<kenvandine> tedg, ok
<kenvandine> tedg, did you propose that one yet?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah
<tedg> kenvandine, It might still be generating the diff
<kenvandine> ok
<robtaylor> didrocks: so, assuming i manage to produce a patch or two to fix this bug tonight, what's the best plan for getting it in the build tomorrow?
<didrocks> robtaylor: just ping me, I'm still there for quite some hours :)
<didrocks> robtaylor: tonight is beta freeze, it will be too late tomorrow for beta
<didrocks> (without huge beer promess to the release team ;))
<robtaylor> didrocks: ah, ok :)
 * robtaylor works extra hard
<Muscovy> x
<robtaylor> didrocks: done!
<didrocks> robtaylor: excellent, what was it?
<robtaylor> didrocks: mainly, compiz needing to pick up DESKTOP_SESSION_ID from the environment and use then when creating the XSMP connection
<robtaylor> because it wasn't, gnome-session couldn't associate it with the app it started
<didrocks> robtaylor: hum, but this variable is deprecated? isn't it?
<robtaylor> didrocks: https://github.com/robtaylor/compiz/commits/robsfixes
<robtaylor> didrocks: it is? hmm, I've no idea how the association is supposed to happen otherwise
<robtaylor> didrocks: i just found http://www.mail-archive.com/lucid-changes@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00814.html =)
<robtaylor> didrocks: tbh, it probably is best to do a dbus protocol implementation, but the reality is is that almost noone has actually adopted that
<didrocks> robtaylor: DESKTOP_SESSION_ID or DESKTOP_AUTOSTART_ID ?
<robtaylor> so....
<didrocks> robtaylor: right, just try to keep this simple :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: oh, sorry, my typo - DESKTOP_AUTOSTART_ID
<didrocks> robtaylor: so you confirm that with the 2.32 gnome-session and you killall compiz and it respawn?
<robtaylor> didrocks: yep, only restarts on a crash, by design
<robtaylor> didrocks: so, you need to kill -SIGILL or so to test it
<robtaylor> didrocks: hum, i think i better rewrite my commit message..
<didrocks> robtaylor: sure, will test this then ;)
<didrocks> robtaylor: hum, github doesn't allow to download the diff?
<didrocks> robtaylor: yeah, for compiz ;)
<didrocks> (as we will just care for a distro patch for now)
<didrocks> as*
<robtaylor> didrocks: one moment
<didrocks> robtaylor: if you can generate a git format-patch and pastebinit somewhere, that will be awesome :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/584513/
<Daekdroom> appmenu is still losing my application menus randomly =/
<didrocks> robtaylor: excellent, starting to build it :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: rock!
<robtaylor> didrocks: checking out http://live.gnome.org/SessionManagement/GnomeSession#A1._Launch it looks like this is the correct behaviour, not deprecated
<didrocks> robtaylor: ok, thanks ;)
<didrocks> robtaylor: can you ensure sam get the patch as well?
<didrocks> so that it can be committed upstream
<robtaylor> didrocks: will do. let me know that it works for you!
<didrocks> robtaylor: yeah, building, talking a break meanwhile :)
<robtaylor> smspillaz: https://github.com/robtaylor/compiz/commit/409ae63adb021165a5a4258573270047ecef6429
<robtaylor> didrocks: enjoy, it's well earned :)
<robtaylor> I might get a beer out of the fridge to celebrate..
<robtaylor> amazing how much work went into so few lines *sigh*
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> yeah \o/
<didrocks> congrats
<robtaylor> didrocks: ah, it hardly feels worth congrats =)
<robtaylor> well, at least I now know more about session managment and gnome-session than I ever wanted to know ;)
<kenvandine> tedg, are you done?
<tedg> kenvandine, Never!
<tedg> ;)
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, I think of everything important.
<tedg> kenvandine, indicator-application was just a version bump.
<tedg> kenvandine, Going through and trying to clean some of those up.
<kenvandine> uploaded already
<robtaylor> didrocks: tell you what would be awesome, if there was a place on launchpad to put nuggets of learning. I might subvert Answers as somewhere to put all the tricks i found in debugging session startup
<didrocks> robtaylor: yeah, wiki are bad for that, but some can of ask.ubuntu.com is nice (but you have to ask the question and answer yourself ;))
<robtaylor> didrocks: *nod*
<didrocks> ok, so a compiz build == a shower time :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: heh
<robtaylor> didrocks: oh, i have a bunch of extra debug statments i've added to gnome-session. I might see if upstream want them, but in the meantime, think it's worth putting in the ubuntu packaging?
<didrocks> robtaylor: I would prefer avoiding adding them now
<didrocks> robtaylor: after maybe if we see some issues, yeah, can be useful :)
<didrocks> robtaylor: btw, the fix worked on sigsegv! :)
<didrocks> guest session is just making my host swapping though :/
<RAOF> Yay!  Although alt-tab still kills compiz, at least the session respawns it now :)
<didrocks> robtaylor: just pushed your compiz fix
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, and then, you can make it crash again ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: like the punching ball game? ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: more seriously, what's this alttab crash?
<robtaylor> didrocks: AWESOME! :)
<RAOF> didrocks: There's at least one launchpad bug on it; I'll hunt it down if you ilke.
<didrocks> RAOF: is it still the case now that I removed mipmapping by default?
<RAOF> No.  It's not a driver problem.
<RAOF> (Oh, did you remove mipmapping?)
<didrocks> RAOF: ok, it rings a bell with a staticswitcher issue, but I was thinking removing mipmapping will also fix this
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, for staticswitcher, it's off by default now
<RAOF> There seem to be about 3 separate ways alt-tab can cause a crash in a g_closure
<didrocks> RAOF: no dup?
<didrocks> not popular for a compiz bug crash TBH :)
<RAOF> Three different backtraces; one of which was in free() :)
<didrocks> of course, we always double free, just to keep a certain standard of cleanage :)
<robtaylor> RAOF: hmm, that sounds an interesting bug!
<robtaylor> RAOF: got backtracces in the report?
<RAOF> robtaylor: once I find it! :)
<robtaylor> RAOF: that's the hard bit, for sure!
<RAOF> Of course, now that I've said that I can no longer find the bug nor can I actually get compiz to crash with alt-tab :/
<Daekdroom> I haven't been crashing compiz using alt+tab for quite awhile.
<RAOF> Ah.  *there* it goes!
<RAOF> Grr, but no apport.
#ayatana 2011-03-24
<DBO> RAOF, present?
<RAOF> DBO: Yup.
<DBO> are you technically a member of the Unity Team?
<RAOF> I don't believe so.  How would I tell? :)
<DBO> you're not
<DBO> damnich
<DBO> was going to steal you for a review
<DBO> last minute reviews are where the partay's at
<RAOF> Heh.  What for?
<njpatel> seiflotfy, jcastro, http image loading support in the dash will land in tomorrows release :)
<nhaines> njpatel: ooh, how does that work?  :)
<njpatel> nhaines, you can send though a icon_hint for a result of "http://" and we'll do the rest (through the magic of GIO)
<nhaines> njpatel: sounds good for developers.  :)  What would it be used for?
<njpatel> best example is a Youtube place, I think
<njpatel> but it's good for any web-related place tgh, saves a lot of code on the daemon side
<njpatel> tbh*
<nhaines> njpatel: oh, I see... you could send an icon_hint that specifies a URL and it automagically appears.  :)
<njpatel> right
<njpatel> :)
<nhaines> My first thought was that maybe if you specified a URL in the dash that it might load a thumbnail.
<njpatel> url as the uri? yeah that would work too but we try and not do too many automatic things, rather present the data as intended from the daemon
<njpatel> (mostly as every daemon needs something different)
<jbicha> while trying to compile nux on Maverick, I get this error:
<jbicha> ../NuxCore/SystemGNU.h:37: fatal error: glib.h: No such file or directory
<jbicha> compilation terminated.
<nhaines> njpatel: right, I agree.  :)
<kenvandine> njpatel, your up late
<kenvandine> must be beta freeze :)
<njpatel> kenvandine, :)
<njpatel> kenvandine, how are things?
<kenvandine> cramming just like you are :)
<njpatel> heh, nice
<njpatel> has ted broken *indica* ABI again?
<njpatel> ;)
<didrocks> njpatel: no, you are two weeks early
<njpatel> haha
<kenvandine> njpatel, no... thankfully
<njpatel> that's called the "ted special"
<didrocks> (and it should happen when the whole team is on vacation apart from me ;))
<didrocks> that was the ted's gift, right ;)
<kenvandine> but i found the indicator-me packaging branch is a disaster... looks like ages ago there was a partial import from a tarball
<kenvandine> so we have been applying a reverse diff on some of the autotools stuff
<njpatel> urgh
<didrocks> kenvandine: see why I'm anal on the unity package :-)
<kenvandine> and of course since the file ids match i can't just bzr rm them, because they get removed
<kenvandine> didrocks, indeed...
<kenvandine> i guess this happened when we thought we would move everything to spb
<kenvandine> ted tried to import it
<didrocks> oh yeah ;)
<didrocks> that's why I don't let dx touch my packages ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> gotta watch out for the dx team
<didrocks> they just have crazy thoughts :)
<kenvandine> well, he thought that was what we wanted
<kenvandine> which for about 2 days i think we did :)
<kenvandine> but now half of the dx packages i maintain are spb
 * kenvandine hates the inconsistency
<kenvandine> anyway... time to go back to unwinding this
<kenvandine> what a mess
<Omega> Is it possible to blacklist files from the dash?
<LLStarks> didrocks, you might like this one. the new dropbox icon never disappears. it's always present in fullscreened apps.
<didrocks> LLStarks: yeah, restack issue of the systray, we'll get that after beta
<jcastro>     - Launcher - Set Launcher 'Hide Animation' to 'Slide only' by default.
<jcastro> woo. hoo!
<LLStarks> is there a way to cycle through the expo? i see an arrow moving, but not all entries get selected.
<LLStarks> unity should be as friendly to power users as possible
<jcastro> arrow keys work for me
<TheMuso> I use control + alt + arrow keys to move between workspaces.
<jcastro> I think he means in expo after you super-w
<TheMuso> ah ok
<jcastro> looks like it's selecting, just the effect doesn't do a good job highlighting which window you are on.
 * jcastro will just wait for 3.6.8 to publish and check again since the changelog of fixes is a mile long
<LLStarks> sweet. it's like a birthday every week. watching the birth of a gui.
<jcastro> I was just going to go to bed too, heh
<LLStarks> don't lose sleep over it
<MacSlow> morning everybody
<oSoMoN> good morning
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> now unity (3d) can run with nouveau driver thank you a lot devs friends
<didrocks> good morning
<zniavre> didrocks, do you remember i was with nouveau driver and unity-2d , but today after update unity (3d) is working quite well
<zniavre> merci à vous tous
<didrocks> zniavre: yeah, I remember! nice that it was fixed for your nouveau driver case :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: around?
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/eXArN.png  > i got this with unity is that causes im using nouveau driver or i did wrong ?
<zniavre> hovering button gives small translucid arrow totally normal
<didrocks> zniavre: yeah, probably the shader isn't impemented for your card in nouveau
<zniavre> ok :o)
<Kaleo> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> Kaleo: I see that you are not using the same icon set directory than unity, should we planned something for OO?
<didrocks> for instance http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/i386/unity-2d-places/filelist
<didrocks> basically all /usr/share/unity-2d/places/artwork is a duplicate
<didrocks> it prevents me right now to do a symlink from the place icons to our asset for consistency
<didrocks> not a big issue, but will be nice to sort that out for OO
<Kaleo> didrocks: I don't understand
<Kaleo> didrocks: /usr/share/unity-2d/places/artwork has a lot of files unique to Unity 2D
<Kaleo> didrocks: what symlinks do you want to do?
<didrocks> Kaleo: yeah, but some are in common with /usr/share/unity/3/
<didrocks> Kaleo: look at bug #704997
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 704997 in Ayatana Design "Launcher: workspace-switcher, files, applications icons need switching to lens/grayscale style" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704997
<didrocks> (for files and applications)
<Kaleo> didrocks: we don't ship workspace-switcher, files, applications icons in Unity 2D
<Kaleo> didrocks: we use the ones from the theme and the places
<didrocks> Kaleo: right, the idea was to point the files and applications icons to finf_more_files and find_more_apps
<didrocks> find*
<didrocks> Kaleo: and I can't do that as you don't use the same path
<Kaleo> didrocks: I still don't get it :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: the icons for place entries in the launcher are given by the place
<Kaleo> didrocks: we use that
<kamstrup> kenvandine: if you do a unity place that talks to libgwibber and let me tweet from the dash i'm gonna fly over and kiss you
<Kaleo> didrocks: the icons in the dash result group headers as well
<Kaleo> didrocks: the icons in the home screen of the dash are static
<Kaleo> didrocks: is there any plan to change those?
<didrocks> Kaleo: the place icon is changing
<didrocks> and design want that we use the same icon than the one in the dash
<didrocks> it just makes sense to refer in the .place file the main asset icon
<kamstrup> Kaleo: with latest unity-place-files you can find your favorite folders from the dash as well as open urls; i tested it in u2d as well and it works like a charm. Awesome :-)
<didrocks> Kaleo: and it makes little sense that you are duplicating the whole icon asset for just few unity-2d changes
<didrocks> Kaleo: you should take those in unity-common so that we don't duplicate icons
<didrocks> anyway, the current state is broken for me, so I have to duplicate the icon a third time in the user tree :/
<didrocks> which is suboptimal
<Kaleo> kamstrup: fantastic!
<Kaleo> didrocks: again, we do not duplicate the whole icon asset
<Kaleo> didrocks: at current I think we have 4 duplicate icons
<didrocks> Kaleo: /usr/share/unity-2d/places/artwork/find_files.png
<didrocks> if we take that one
<Kaleo> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> someone having unity 3D and unity 2D will have:
<Kaleo> didrocks: which we do duplicate
<didrocks> /usr/share/unity/3/find_files.png
<didrocks> /usr/share/unity-2d/places/artwork/find_files.png
<didrocks> and now /usr/share/unity/themes/files.png
<didrocks> all of 3 being the same icon
<didrocks> so a refresh need 3 updates
<Kaleo> didrocks: so, that is unfortunate
<didrocks> Kaleo: yeah, that's my point :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: can we plan working on that for OO?
<Kaleo> didrocks: we definitely plan on getting rid of /usr/share/unity-2d/places/artwork/find_files.png at some point
<Kaleo> didrocks: yes
<Kaleo> didrocks: but for /usr/share/unity/themes/files.png
<didrocks> Kaleo: do you need a bug to track it?
<Kaleo> didrocks: I believe it's a different resolution
<didrocks> Kaleo: my goal is just to point to the "common" file in the .place file
<Kaleo> didrocks: I don't think it's possible because of the difference in resolution
<Kaleo> didrocks: you don't want a 128x128 to be loaded by the launcher
<didrocks> Kaleo: right now, the design team just provide this asset
<didrocks> Kaleo: they don't rescale it
<didrocks> so we load a copy of the 128x128 icon
<Kaleo> didrocks: so, we have to open gimp and rescale it
<didrocks> but I totally agree with you
<didrocks> well, "we" beeing me again…
<Kaleo> didrocks: it should be 48x48
<Kaleo> didrocks: thanks :)
<didrocks> vim applications.png
<didrocks> -> bad start, just after a 4 horus of sleep ;)
<Kaleo> didrocks: go sleep!
<didrocks> Kaleo: well, ui freeze is today at any time…
<didrocks> Kaleo: so we have to do that for the late change
<Kaleo> didrocks: good luck
<kamstrup> didrocks: ! if I create stable branches of all my projects, and go bananas on trunk will that screw over your packaging workflow or can you easily adapt?
<didrocks> kamstrup: that should work with this, at least, can we try with one project first to ensure udd doesn't go crazy?
<kamstrup> didrocks: ok, so I create the branch, add do some trivial commit on trunk or something? And then you can do a dry run or something?
<didrocks> kamstrup: exactly, SF reference is a plus, of course :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: SF reference?
<didrocks> kamstrup: science fiction reference in commit messages :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: ohhh, right, no need to tell me that :-)
<didrocks> :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: ok, danger ahead. lp:libunity is now dev target (pushed rev53 with an updated README there) and lp:libunity/3.0 is the stable series for Natty
<didrocks> kamstrup: excellent, we'll do some tests with it then ;)
<kamstrup> didrocks: ok, I touch nothing until I hear from you again :-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: oh you can, we will get a way to sync it back :-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: TBH, not sure I can play enough with it today, but tomorrow sounds fine
<kamstrup> didrocks: no changes pending anyway, so chill dude :-)
<didrocks> ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, i get poked since a while about https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu/natty/metacity/metacity-fix-717216/+merge/52199 ... would you mind taking a quick look before i merge
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 52199 in darcs (Ubuntu) "darcs-server cache dir" [Low,Fix released]
<Dart> Got a little problem: Tooltips on unity launcher does not respect font settings and text gets truncated if changed to bold/medium etc. (Terminal is Termina, Gedit is Gedi etc)
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, I didn't test it, did you? IIRC, I asked you to report it upstream as well and add the refer in the patch header before merging
<didrocks> ogra_: you're taking for of metacity now, I didn't touch it for a long time ;)
<njpatel> kamstrup, dash supports loading html icons now :)
<Dart> Also there is this thing in unity 3.6.8 http://i.imgur.com/p8wke.png
<njpatel> Dart, yeah, I'm not sure who broke that
<njpatel> aaaah
<njpatel> they do it twice now
<njpatel> I'll fix it in trunk
<Dart> njpatel, also should i report a bug for this problem:  Tooltips on unity launcher does not respect font settings and text gets truncated if changed to bold/medium etc. (Terminal is Termina, Gedit is Gedi etc
<njpatel> Dart, yes please! that's not acceptable
<Dart> ok
<didrocks> njpatel: how is it done twice?
<njpatel> didrocks, LauncherIcon does it now too, before it didn't
<njpatel> which is fine, but it needed to be tested :)
<njpatel> (the tooltip)
<didrocks> njpatel: oh ok :)
<didrocks> njpatel: I'm fixing this
<didrocks> there is another markup fix to do
<njpatel> didrocks, fixed in trunk :)
<didrocks> njpatel: argh, you're too fast :)
<didrocks> fixing the other markup issue then :p
<didrocks> njpatel: btw, didn't look where you changed it (in middle of an upgrade), but I did it the right place, isn't it? it's just the PlaceLauncherIcon which don't need to do it?
<didrocks> (we use "et" in the french translation, not & btw)
<njpatel> didrocks, right
<coz_> hey all
<kamstrup> njpatel: rock on dude :-D
<kamstrup> njpatel: do you think it's feasible for any of the community heroes to implement some custom renderers?
<kamstrup> njpatel: like ripping out the homescreen logic to a renderer, and maybe the "list" renderer based on the existing default renderer?
<njpatel> kamstrup, I'm going to try and add list, but I don't think it'll be super easy for community atm
<kamstrup> njpatel: ok, or maybe your prio should just be to make room for it, and then we take our chances some community all stars do the rest?
<kamstrup> njpatel: but of course I don't know the unity internals good enough to give you any good advice here :-D
<ogra_> didrocks, i didnt test it and actually only look at it today for the first time
<njpatel> kamstrup, yeaaaaaaah, it's just I'm worried about landing code which does things like close to release
<kamstrup> njpatel: no worries, you just write, then I merge it ;-O
<njpatel> heh
<didrocks> 2011-03-17 13:15:14     ogra    didrocks, could you give a thumbs up on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu/natty/metacity/metacity-fix-717216/revision/105 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 105 in Baz (deprecated) "baz diff fails when unrelated revision inaccessible" [Medium,Won't fix]
<didrocks> ogra_: you did ^^
<didrocks> same channel :)
<ogra_> aww
<ogra_> k
<kamstrup> njpatel: but otherwise don't make too big a deal of it, seems that people are writing places anyway, and with a little nimbleness one can shoehorn most things into the current default. We are doing that ourselves anyway! :-)
<didrocks> session to test compiz session handling
<didrocks> restart*
<njpatel> kamstrup, yeah, I think this is going to be more of a fun thing for me as it's been a crazy week, but only if no other priorities show up, of course
<robtaylor> didrocks: thanks for your help last night :)
<Davidc_3> njpatel: html loading in dash rocks, thank you! http://ubuntuone.com/p/jDq/
<njpatel> Davidc_3, hah, awesome!
<robtaylor> smspillaz: didrocks: so, I have to ask, why are we usingthe gconf backend for compiz? surely for our needs it would be best to have a flat file config for which plugins to load
<didrocks> robtaylor: because the backend is picking also the gnome keybindings
<robtaylor> I also think it would be good to noticable fail and drop back to unity 2d if anything fails
<didrocks> like switch to ws <num>
<bwright> Hello.
<didrocks> so, we have to use what GNOME uses :) and in 2.32, it's gconf
<robtaylor> didrocks: right,but that's not ccps, right
<robtaylor> didrocks: ?
<didrocks> robtaylor: yeah, but ccp don't make the difference between gnome keybindings which are wrapped by compiz (like switch ws shortcut) and plugins settings
<robtaylor> didrocks: that's fixable :)
<didrocks> robtaylor: not really worth it and not in this timeline
<didrocks> robtaylor: we will move to gsettings next cycle
<didrocks> and create a gsettings backend then
<didrocks> (a sane gsettings backend, not like the gconf one)
<robtaylor> didrocks:*nod* perhaps, I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/729597 is a race condition on reading gconf
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 729597 in unity (Ubuntu) "[natty-alpha3] [LiveCD] compiz crash on boot, unity fails to start, installation impossible" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robtaylor> didrocks: hard to show that though, just a gut feeling
<robtaylor> not tha reading gconf should be racy
<robtaylor> its some sort of weird start-of day bug
<didrocks> robtaylor: we fixed before alpha3 all gconf races we found though. Can be rather an opengl init issue as well
<robtaylor> didrocks: one small fix that would make sense is to error sensibly is *any* of the configured plugins fail to load. at the moment it 'gracefully degrades' which mean we have an explosion of error cases
<robtaylor> s/is/if/
<didrocks> robtaylor: that's more something to discuss with the compiz dev. What we do right now is doing the check before
<didrocks> to register right Required components
<robtaylor> didrocks: and maybe one hacky short-termist fix is to just hardcode all the plugins we expect to load in main.cpp?
<robtaylor> didrocks: hmm, where does that check happen?
<didrocks> robtaylor: that was something we discussed weeks ago but it didn't happen. It's too late right now for natty
<robtaylor> didrocks: why? we're not in hard code freeze yet are we?
<didrocks> robtaylor: it's some kind of a feature
<didrocks> we are in feature freeze for 2 weeks
<robtaylor> didrocks: naa, its bel-and-braces workaround
<robtaylor> didrocks: we can't go out with machines randomly failing to start a desktop
<robtaylor> didrocks: there's a nasty bug in there somewhere which needs fixing for release. I can repro it here easily.
<didrocks> robtaylor: TBH, I prefer right now that we fix crashes :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: the problem is reproing it reliably - its a heisenbug
<robtaylor> didrocks: this is a crash
<didrocks> robtaylor: can you check that with dbarth? kind of pingomachine there
<robtaylor> didrocks: well, as far as the user is concerned at least - its reported as a crash, compiz exits
<didrocks> just feels that change big and risky
<didrocks> and don't integrate with profile handling
<didrocks> and such
<robtaylor> didrocks: profile handling?
<didrocks> robtaylor: we are using profile in compiz
<didrocks> sorry, I really don't have the time to explain that today :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: np, later
<didrocks> ttyl :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: lincompizconfig profiles, right?
<didrocks> robtaylor: yes
<robtaylor> didrocks: ta. i'll try and get a deeper understanding. I think we do need to seriously consider some option - i'll keep trying to get a log for 729597
<didrocks> robtaylor: please, try to check with dbarth before and focus on the priority list :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: *nod* will do, of course, just flagging it today
<robtaylor> didrocks: testcases next up
<alex3f> !seen mvo
<ubot5> I have no seen command
<njpatel> kamstrup, I believe Davidc_3 is doing it, but he's offline right now
<kamstrup> njpatel: sure looks sweet
<njpatel> yeah, it looks awesome
<robtaylor> didrocks: so, managed to find the crasher for 729597 - its a Glibmm crash somewhere in plugin initialisation
<robtaylor> didrocks: quick workaround is to move the session registration to before plugin load so gnome-session restarts us
<didrocks> robtaylor: check with sam and what we get that with, please. Changing the order added a lot of issues recently
<robtaylor> smspillaz: about?
<robtaylor> didrocks: i'll test it out
<didrocks> robtaylor: ensure you are using our package
<didrocks> with our distro patches :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: apt-get sourceing now ;)
<didrocks> nice :)
<elricL> Hi,just updated my natty.Boom unity is gone.Any idea?
<robtaylor> elricL: how does it look? you login in just get wallpaper?
<elricL> robtaylor, yup
<elricL> I started up gnome-panel
<robtaylor> elricL:if you right click, do you get anything?
<robtaylor> ah, ok, so compiz is running then, just no unity
<elricL> yeah,the usual menu
<elricL> yeah
<robtaylor> elricL: ok, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<elricL> even compiz effects work.
<elricL> Its ther
<kenvandine> kamstrup, pucker up!
<robtaylor> elricL: run ccsm, then make sure unity is switched on
<elricL> Unity plugin is checked
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i plan to :)
<robtaylor> hmm
<kamstrup> kenvandine: !?
<robtaylor> elricL: i'm stcuk for advice then. it's a curious one
<kamstrup> kenvandine: oh, about the gwibber place? :-)
<kenvandine> yup :)
<robtaylor> elricL: can you edit /usr/share/xsession/gnome.session and and --debug to the Exec line?
<kenvandine> one of the things i hope to hack on before UDS
<robtaylor> elricL: then restart gdm
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i fixed dee... it was packaging
<kamstrup> kenvandine: i also see you got to the bottom of the overrides issue with Dee.py. Just awesome. I see places cropping up left and right :-D
<robtaylor> rofl, maybe he can't =)
<kenvandine> kamstrup, :)
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i need to figure out a few things about places though... but i should get something up and running quickly that displays your streams
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i suppose i would need to create a new render if i want it to be less tile like right?
<robtaylor> elricL: wb
<kamstrup> kenvandine: although, that would probably require the "list" renderer I've been chatting with njpatel about
<kenvandine> kamstrup, exactly
<elricL> robtaylor, tried a reboot. No help
<kenvandine> so that doesn't exist yet right?
<kamstrup> kenvandine: seems we think the same today :-)
<kamstrup> kenvandine: right
<kenvandine> kamstrup, well get on that :)
<kamstrup> kenvandine: I think I can maybe free up a little time today to look into it
<kenvandine> can we add a renderer without altering the packages in main?
<robtaylor> elricL: cool, so as i was saying, can you edit /usr/share/xsession/gnome.session and and --debug to the Exec line?
<kamstrup> njpatel: do you think it's realistic for me to take a stab at some place renderer footwork?
<robtaylor> elricL: then sudo service gdm restart and log in again
<robtaylor> elricL: then pastbein ~/.xsession-errors
<kamstrup> kenvandine: sorry, no... That has been a long term plan, but time hasn't allowed for it
<kenvandine> ugh
<elricL> robtaylor, just a sec.
<kenvandine> bummer, so if we want it for natty users... we'll need to get it quickly and an exception :/
<njpatel> kamstrup, I think leave it at least 'till Monday, as I do need to fix some things and th sizing/spacing algorithm will change slightly
<kamstrup> kenvandine: njpatel and i have grandiose plans, but seems like an Oneiric feature at this point
<njpatel> kamstrup, if I don't do it by then feel free to have a pop :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: okidoke. kenvandine ^^
<kenvandine> i was hoping to get something in a ppa by the time natty releases
<robtaylor> elricL: np
<njpatel> kenvandine, kamstrup I'm sure it'll be okay to land right after beta, we just need to give didrocks a lot of beer first
<kenvandine> hehe
<kamstrup> njpatel: he's french - vine and cheese
<njpatel> True
<njpatel> and bread
<njpatel> also the new workspace icon is not good
 * kamstrup feels suddenly hungry
<njpatel> looks like a terminal
<kamstrup> +1
<didrocks> njpatel: I think we need to go to stronger alcohol seeing what's coming :)
<njpatel> heh
<kenvandine> the french can drink beer, i've witnessed it :)
<kamstrup> can we stop talking about beer?!
 * kenvandine does his morning upgrade... crosses fingers
 * kamstrup is getting thirsty
 * kenvandine is just getting his first cup of coffee for the day
<didrocks> kamstrup: well, if you want to do an awesome commit, you need some help in b*** ? ;)
<elricL> robtaylor, no file gnome.session , have a gnome.desktop though
<robtaylor> elricL: oh, sorry, my typo - gnome.desktop
<kamstrup> didrocks: i don't think i have a single line of code in bamf?
<kamstrup> i mean b***
<didrocks> kamstrup: I was avoiding to pronounce bee* to not get your even more thirsty but yeah, you got confuse, just too dx-intoxicated ;)
<kamstrup> didrocks: doh! :-)
<didrocks> kenvandine: oh debhelper does the right think and not cdbs?
<didrocks> kenvandine: well, I think it's a python-support/central dh_python thing in fact
<elricL> robtaylor, http://pastebin.com/hVZb0bMe.
<elricL> robtaylor, I think I found the cause of the error.
<elricL> latest unity wont build
<robtaylor> elricL: dunno. it certainly looks like compiz is just plain old not loading the unity plugin
<robtaylor> didrocks: see ^^ :P
<elricL> robtaylor, the error when i try to make. http://pastebin.com/FdGrkWhD
<kenvandine> didrocks, right...
<kenvandine> ultimately if i had just switched to python-support it would have fixed it
<didrocks> elricL: some plugin won't load because there was an ABI break in compiz, have you done partial distr-upgrade?
<kenvandine> but i am coming to like debhelper more
<didrocks> elricL: not sure what the 'text' plugin is, but its package isn't refreshed with latest compiz
<kenvandine> njpatel_, fonts in places/dash are looking awesome now... thanks!
<elricL> didrocks, I did a full upgrade.
<elricL> didrocks, any idea how to fix it?
<didrocks> elricL: didn't it tells "will remove this package?"
<didrocks> elricL: ensure you have latest compiz-plugins-main, and latest compiz-plugins-extra (if latest installed)
<elricL> didrocks,  I just did apt-get upgrade and went to sleep.
<didrocks> elricL: weird, apt-cache policy compiz-plugins-main
<didrocks> apt-cache policy compiz
<didrocks> apt-cache policy compiz-plugins-extra
<didrocks> and: apt-cache policy unity
<robtaylor> elricL: and compiz-core, for good luck ;)
<kamstrup> njpatel_: PlacesResultsController::MakeThingsLookNice() Love that ;-)
<robtaylor> compiz should be 1:0.9.4-0ubuntu3, unity should be 3.6.0-0ubuntu1
<elricL> http://pastebin.com/ivSe9tDu
<didrocks> robtaylor: you are on the old compiz
<didrocks> elricL: looks good
<didrocks> elricL: apt-cache policy compiz-core
<robtaylor> didrocks: oh, interesting, good catch. weird, i'm sure i updatated that
<didrocks> 1:0.9.4git20110322-0ubuntu3 ?
<elricL> didrocks, exactly
<didrocks> elricL: all looks good for that
<elricL> What bugs me most is the fact i cant even seem to make unity
<didrocks> elricL: oh you try to build it from source
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> elricL: did you configure (cmake ..) just before?
<didrocks> elricL: as some requirement change, it seems that most of the time, it's better to remove the build directory
<didrocks> create one again
<didrocks> and cmake && make
<elricL> cmake .. -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=local -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/unity
<elricL> good enought?
<robtaylor> elricL: worth doing an apt-get build-dep unity as well
<smspillaz> who doth ping me?
<robtaylor> elricL: not sure, but your error was dues to a missing dependancy
<robtaylor> smspillaz: hey1
<smspillaz> bug 729597
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 729597 in unity (Ubuntu) "[natty-alpha3] [LiveCD] compiz crash on boot, unity fails to start, installation impossible" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729597
<smspillaz> oki
<robtaylor> smspillaz: so, wanted to pick you brains if you think moving the session management registration to before plugin registration would be risky
<smspillaz> robtaylor: I'd like to know why glibmm is crashing
<smspillaz> robtaylor: I don't think it is too risky no
<htorque__> elricL, compiz will always pick the local unity first, so if you want to use the one from the repositories, delete (or move away) ~/.compiz-1
<robtaylor> smspillaz: me too, me too. bad_alloc is somewhat worrying
<elricL> didrocks, error is at 18% mark instead of 11% now.
<robtaylor> smspillaz: ok, cool, thats a first-cut workaround then
<didrocks> elricL: same issue?
<elricL> htorque, I actually wanna use the local one
<smspillaz> robtaylor: number #1 cause for that is new foo[bar + baz]
<smspillaz> g++ can't handle that
<robtaylor> didrocks: i'll test this workaround and send you the patch
<robtaylor> smspillaz: *nod*
<smspillaz> robtaylor: IMO session initialization should happen before plugin init anyways
<smspillaz> since there are certain plugins that depend on that
<elricL> http://pastebin.com/kxj9vMzE
<robtaylor> smspillaz: cool, we're of agreement then :)
<smspillaz> (eg session)
<robtaylor> smspillaz: this is a tricky one to  catch abacktrace of, it takes a few tries to get it to repro
<smspillaz> :/
<smspillaz> racy
<robtaylor> smspillaz: yup, racy as hell
<smspillaz> yeah, well sticking session init there is a good idea anyways
<robtaylor> cool
<smspillaz> although its a bit s*** that it's crashing
<htorque__> elricL, did you build nux? and export the paths (http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source)?
<didrocks> robtaylor: I had to revert your latest patch, ensure you are using apt-get source to get what we have
<didrocks> still sounds dangerous to me
<robtaylor> didrocks: eh? oh, I though you'd rebase it
<robtaylor> didrocks: you did ask for it plain from the git repo..
<htorque> elricL, i just built current nux and unity from trunk and it worked fine
<didrocks> robtaylor: yeah, but the registration part change broke
<robtaylor> didrocks: i can see my change in the current source :/
<didrocks> robtaylor: right, I had to revert it, look at debian/changelog
<didrocks> robtaylor: the current version is working
<robtaylor> didrocks: i'm well confused, what was the issue?
<didrocks> robtaylor: people just started to report that the latest version isn't respawning on crash
<didrocks> the previous one was
<didrocks> with the order not changed
<elricL> htorque, didrocks robtaylor currently deleting every source,braching again and rebuilding.I'll see wat happens
<robtaylor> didrocks: eh? i've not done any order changing. hence the confusion
<didrocks> robtaylor: not order, but you changed the call
<didrocks> do you have your patch handy?
<robtaylor> didrocks: ah, i see i added some more initialisation into CompSession::init
<didrocks> robtaylor: we already had that as a distro patch
<robtaylor> didrocks: and you've reverted that, but left in the DESKTOP_AUTOSTART_ID, cool
<didrocks> seems you didn't look at the ubuntu package :)
<didrocks> robtaylor: yeah
<robtaylor> didrocks: well, i'm producing my patches on git head at the moment. happy to produce them in a form suitable for debian/patches
<robtaylor> didrocks: you just need to ask ;)
<didrocks> robtaylor: yeah, we have some noticeable difference. Things that smspillaz doesn't want as an upstream, hence the distro patch
<robtaylor> didrocks: wierdly, though, the last change that added setRestartStyle was in the git release, not in debian/patches as i understood it
<robtaylor> didrocks: just checked, it wasn't
<elricL> No use. I get the same error while making again and again.
<robtaylor> didrocks: i'm well confused how my changes ended up in 060_move_checks_to_compiz.patch. that doesn't seem right
<kamstrup> njpatel_: just going over all your places code - that's some seriously nice work dude!
<robtaylor> didrocks: just the easiest option?
<didrocks> robtaylor: with our distro patch yes
<didrocks> robtaylor: oh no
<didrocks> robtaylor: that's there for ages
<didrocks> in ubuntu
<robtaylor> didrocks:not in that form it hasn't
<didrocks> but smspillaz didn't want that upstream
<didrocks> robtaylor: hum?
<robtaylor> didrocks: you somehow managed to add to it - that used to just add a single line
<didrocks> robtaylor: no, I didn't
<robtaylor> didrocks: and somewho you managed to update it to include half of my patch
<didrocks> robtaylor: bzr branch lp:compiz
<didrocks> this is the packaging branch
<robtaylor> didrocks: weird
<robtaylor> smspillaz: anyhow, that DESKTOP_AUTOSTART_ID stuff should be on master, thats a 'must happen' for gnome-session
<didrocks> robtaylor: as you can see I change the patch last time (the content) at rev 491
<robtaylor> didrocks: *nod* my bad :)
<didrocks> *timestamp: Thu 2011-01-13 20:23:38 +0100
<lamalex> does unity trunk as of today require compiz trunk?
<didrocks> :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: looks like i wasted a bunch of time
<didrocks> robtaylor: base on ubuntu first ;)
<didrocks> but yeah, it should be upstream
<didrocks> convince smspillaz :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: i will ;)
<robtaylor> smspillaz: why don't we keep a git branch around with the ubuntu changes on? would make life a bit easier
<robtaylor> didrocks: anyhow, current state of the package looks spot on to me.
<smspillaz> robtaylor: +1
<elricL> Ok.Gonna disturb you guys for one last time,befor I call it a night. http://pastebin.com/Zt93PaX2 Error,when I am compiling unity
<elricL> robtaylor, ping?
<njpatel> kamstrup, thanks :)
<rickspencer3> time to dist-upgrade!
<kamstrup> njpatel: i was worried how much work you where laying down for yourself for Monday, but it looks like the abstractions make the renderer concept straight forward to add - i'm definitely not scared at taking a shot if you end up without time :-)
<njpatel> kamstrup, yep, I'm hoping that it would be easy enough to do, I guess I'm holding off as I know there are a few bugs in that code so I thought I'd fix them all at once
<njpatel> kamstrup, my favourite part is PlaceEntry.h, it's just really nice to use through C++, I can say I was happy with myself there :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: yeah, that stack allocation thing works out really well in practice
<elricL> njpatel, free for a minute?
<njpatel> elricL, give 10mins
<njpatel> me*
<elricL> njpatel, sure.np
<njpatel> elricL, what's up dude?
<elricL> njpatel,  upgraded my natty.Now cant build unity. http://pastebin.com/Zt93PaX2
<njpatel> elricL, you need latest libnux-0.9-dev
<njpatel> elricL, make sure you haven't got an old nux lying around (one you've built yourself)
<elricL> njpatel,  i used the latest nux from trunk
<elricL> i built it again
<njpatel> elricL, is unity picking up that nux?
<njpatel> actually it should work with what's in /usr too
<elricL> unity wont run
<njpatel> elricL, remove the build directory and recreate it and cmake... again, maybe it's finding some old headers
<elricL> njpatel, tried that too.
<njpatel> elricL, do this and tell me what happens:
<njpatel> sudo apt-get build-dep unity
<njpatel> mkdir /tmp/unity
<njpatel> cd /tmp/unity
<njpatel> bzr branch lp:unity
<njpatel> cd unity
<njpatel> mkdir build
<njpatel> cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/tmp/unity -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=local -DGSETTINGS_LOCALINSTALL=ON
<njpatel> make
<njpatel>  
<njpatel> that should build Unity with the system libraries
<elricL> I'll wait for it to pull the branch
<njpatel> elricL, after mkdir build, it should be `cd build`
<elricL> njpatel, still the same error.
<njpatel> elricL, apt-cache policy libnux-0.90-dev ?
<njpatel> elricL, did you do my steps in a new terminal window or tab?
<elricL>   Installed: 0.9.34-0ubuntu1
<njpatel> it should be 0.9.36
<elricL> uh.a tab
<njpatel> elricL, maybe your mirrors haven't caught up?
<elricL> njpatel, atleast the one from trunk shud work right?
<kamstrup> elricL: I always configure the updater to use the main mirror because the local mirrors can be a little time to catch up during intense development
<njpatel> elricL, it should, yes
<elricL> and also i get my updates directly from main server
<jcastro> njpatel: ok so this isn't so bad, people need to install CCSM by hand still though
<jcastro> but about:config ftw
<tedg> kamstrup, Can I change the sorting of places so that applications are on top of files?
<kamstrup> tedg: that particular bug has a few dupes :-)
<kamstrup> tedg: currently it's decided by fair dice roll
<tedg> kamstrup, So you're saying I need to override /dev/random ?
<kamstrup> tedg: yeah, i'm trying to get didrocks to do that from the places packages... but he's hesitating...
<tedg> Wimp
<kamstrup> i know!
<didrocks> not sure why I'm not foudn of that idea :)
<njpatel> jcastro, didrocks is going to change it to allow you to install if it's not there
<jcastro> brilliant
<tedg> didrocks I'm willing to negotiate.  I'll avoid making French jokes until at least tomorrow if you'll do it.
<kamstrup> LOL
<didrocks> tedg: or should promess that over weekend, at least, I won't be there :)
<kamstrup> tedg: don't promise stuff you can't keep
<tedg> didrocks, well, I'm off tomorrow, so it's a deal.  Through the weekend.
 * tedg is happy, problem solved.
<rdale__> i've just installed the natty iso in vmware on mac os x, and i'm wondering how you configure it to use the qt qml based desktop shell
<didrocks> tedg: I was there there were a trick ;)
<tedg> rdale__, I haven't tried, but I think you just need to install unity-2d and then choose that on login.
<rdale__> ok sounds good thanks - i'll try that
<rdale__> is there a meta package for installing developer tools for unity-2d?
<jcastro> njpatel: ok, dual works SO much better now
<jcastro> njpatel: only one beef, you duplicate the indicators on the 2nd panel
<njpatel> jcastro, awesome :)
<jcastro> are you aware or should I file a bug?
<njpatel> jcastro, yeah, by design
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> what?
<njpatel> we duplicate them as mpt asked
<njpatel> I like it like that too actually
 * jcastro looks skepticly at mpt
<jcastro> ok I'll try it
<robtaylor> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/584863/
<mpt> I know nothing!
<didrocks> robtaylor: look with sam for that, I won't upload compiz right now for beta :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: tested here, works fine. still have yet to get the bug to show it's head aain
<didrocks> robtaylor: did you check with the ubuntu pacakge?
<robtaylor> didrocks: check out the pastebin ;)
<didrocks> robtaylor: I mean, at startup, with our profile and such?
<didrocks> well compiz-0.9.4git20110322.orig can be a tarball opening ;) doesn't mean that it's using our profiles
<robtaylor> didrocks: built in package, etc ect, no other build of compiz on the system, clean, pure current natty today
<didrocks> nice, should be pushed post-beta then
<didrocks> (one week from now)
<robtaylor> didrocks: cool
<robtaylor> didrocks: should i stick it in the bug?
<didrocks> robtaylor: yeah please, ensure it's tagged unity-priority and set to fix committed
<robtaylor> ok :)
<didrocks> thanks :)
<elricL> njpatel, any idea how to fix it or should I call it quits and try tomorrow?
<njpatel> elricL, I'm not sure why it's broken if your building nux trunk too (lp:nux). I'd do what kamstrup said and change your mirror to the main mirror and grab nux and unity from there
<elricL> mine is already the main mirror.
<robtaylor> didrocks: stupid question: how do i tag a bug?
<njpatel> elricL, SO you have the latest nux?
<elricL> yup
<didrocks> robtaylor: you have a + button with the tag, just enter unity-priority in the input
<zniavre> good afternoon how to restart app-menu-indicator please ? randomly it displays only 'File' single menu
<didrocks> robtaylor: just below the first bug reporter content
<robtaylor> didrocks: thanks, i was being blind :)
<lamalex> DBO, smspillaz, do I need compiz trunk to build unity?
<lamalex> error: ‘class CompWindow’ has no member named ‘borderRect’
<DBO> lamalex, yes
<lamalex> is there a ppa?
<lamalex> didrocks, how would I get the bug status out of the lp header in .mailfilter?
<lamalex> DBO, that probably should have lived in a branch and waited to be merged until compiz packages were pushed
<DBO> lamalex, the compiz packages were up before it was merged
<lamalex> hm really?
<lamalex> why don't I have them..
<DBO> yeah i just use natty compiz
<lamalex> ah, conflicts
<lamalex> great
<didrocks> lamalex: look at the X-Launchpad-Rationale example, you just need to do an if with a regexp
<lamalex> yeah I don't understand the regexp at all
<didrocks> lamalex: local compiz install?
<lamalex> no, it's from the dbgsym packages
<lamalex> compiz didn't upgrade
<lamalex> didrocks, can I do if ( /^X-Launchpad-Bug: (product=[-a-zA-Z0-9 ]*)) (status=[-a-zA-Z0-9 ]*)/ )
<lamalex> then PRODUCT=$MATCH1 STATUS=$MATCH2
<didrocks> lamalex: that should work, look at packaging bugs, they have generally different header though
<didrocks> lamalex: you have an application called kiki in universe
<didrocks> lamalex: it enables to test regexp quite easily
<lamalex> oh cool
<lamalex> thanks
<lamalex> didrocks, yeah packaging are under something else
<lamalex> but that's as simple as swapping product
<nhaines> lamalex: kiki's actually a pretty good one.  :)
<lamalex> hmm my dash search isn't find applications
<lamalex> what gives
<didrocks> lamalex: do you have a local unity install?
<didrocks> do you have the place icon in the launcher?
<lamalex> yeah
<lamalex> if I click that its fine
<didrocks> weird…
<lamalex> but just tap super + search doesnt find things
<lamalex> i just build new unity so lets see if that fixes it
<didrocks> lamalex: btw, the trunk build worked?
<didrocks> as you got an error
<lamalex> uh
<lamalex> build worke
<lamalex> but running gives compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'core' has ABI version '20110322', expected ABI version '20110224'
<didrocks> lamalex: you have some compiz package not updated
<lamalex> *facepalm*
<lamalex> the dbg repos dont get updated fast enough
<didrocks> it's weird though, the packaging shouldn't allow partial upgrade
<didrocks> I would be interested to reproduce that
<didrocks> (we create a virtual package that other plugins depends on)
<didrocks> to avoid this to happen
<lamalex> yeah i dont see any compiz packages waiting to be upgraded
<didrocks> lamalex: oh there are if you see that :)
<lamalex> aptitude full-upgrade doesn't show them
<didrocks> can you pastebin the full output
<didrocks> when you start compiz?
<didrocks> compiz --debug or --verbose btw
<lamalex> didrocks, I got it
<lamalex> it was from a partial build of unity with old compiz header
<didrocks> I can bet you have a local compiz install
<lamalex> didrocks, ^X-Launchpad-Bug:(.*)(product|sourcepackage)=([a-zA-Z0-9 ]*)(.*)status=([a-zA-Z ]*)
<lamalex> the magic regex
<didrocks> nice! :)
<lamalex> then $MATCH3 is always project, and 5 is always status
<lamalex> my .mailfilter just shrunk way down
<lamalex> didrocks, is there a safe way to test that this works?
<didrocks> lamalex: not that I know of
<lamalex> haha cool
<lamalex> just how I like it
<lamalex> dangerous
<lamalex> ronoc, I saw godspeed last week
<ronoc> lamalex, alright what did you think ?
<ronoc> long set ?
<ronoc> london was great b4 xmas
<lamalex> ronoc, no it was way too short
<lamalex> they played for like 2 1/2 hours
<lamalex> but it was soooo good
<lamalex> DBO, didrocks I'm getting bad autohide behavior again
<ronoc> lamalex, wow in London they played i think it was at least two hours
<ronoc> from raise your skinny fists back to #!...
<DBO> lamalex, explain it please
<lamalex> ronoc, yeah same here
<lamalex> DBO, well, it was just sitting open over xchat
<stefano-palazzo> jcastro, do you think it's proper to mark Bug #741014 as "also affects Unity"?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 741014 in AskUbuntu Lens "icon view makes it hard to use, needs list or a custom view for the results" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741014
<lamalex> then when I went to mouse over i got no tooltips so it was sort of like it was actually hidden but not drawn hidden
<DBO> lamalex, how up to date are you?
<lamalex> DBO, rev 1023
<DBO> okay
<DBO> can you try to discover steps to reproduce
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: yep
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: do also affects unity
<didrocks> lamalex: if you click on super
<jcastro> and then I can just assign it to kamstrup since that's his deal
<didrocks> lamalex: does the dash appear?
<lamalex> hm it just did it again
<lamalex> it seems to happen when I cahnge windows maybe
<lamalex> it's currently open but i can't interact with it
<didrocks> the dash?
<lamalex> no the launcher
<lamalex> do you want me to click the bfb?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> or rather
<didrocks> tap super
<lamalex> yah dash appears when I click the bfb
<didrocks> can you interact with it?
<lamalex> and then when i click off they both go away
<jcastro> What do I target bugs to that are obvious O material?
<didrocks> jcastro: you should have a backlog tag and milestone
<jcastro> didrocks: ok so backlog is the same as "future" kind of?
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah
<jcastro> it feels like "things that are approved to be backlogged"
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> didrocks: and if I need design to look at it, also affects ... ?
<didrocks> jcastro: so, also affect design -> New
<lamalex> hmm what the heck now mt isn't working for me
<lamalex> oh
<didrocks> unity tasks (downstream/upstream) -> incomplete
<jcastro> ta
<lamalex> well tap isn't
<lamalex> slide is
<Dart> After clicking, there is greater delay in launch of full screen dash and places as compared to the dash/places in mini mode.
<Dart> something to do with ATI card?
<lamalex> DBO, is mt tap working for you?
<DBO> like sex
<lamalex> so no?
<DBO> exactly
<DBO> and because of it obviously not working for me too, I am under no obligation to help you
<lamalex> this is what you get when you burn someone you need help from
<lamalex> is there a geis test app to see if the touches are going through?
<DBO> geistest
<rdale__> i'm trying to build unity-2d, and i'm getting a cmake error: package 'indicator' not found. i've installed various dev packages with indicator in the name but it is still missing
<lamalex> db
<lamalex> DBO, 	attr "gesture name" = "Tap,touch=4"
<DBO> yeah so thats working
<DBO> lamalex, make sure you dont have a stale compiz running
<lamalex> DBO, how do i make sureof that
<lamalex> i just rebooted
<lamalex> so i should be ok on that
<lamalex> and like I said, 4 finger drag is working
<lamalex> jus tnot tap to show dash
<DBO> well
<DBO> i dont know dude
<lamalex> hm
<lamalex> me either
<DBO> works perfectly here
<DBO> what about the 3 finger tap
<DBO> does that work?
<lamalex> no
<lamalex> no tapping
<lamalex> but geistest shows it coming in which is the weird part
<rickspencer3> hey all
<nhaines> rickspencer3: heya.  :)
<rickspencer3> is there something blocking getting a New Window item in the Firefox quick list?
<rickspencer3> it's making Unity a pain to use on my netbook, which lacks a middle button
<rickspencer3> hi nhaines
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks
<rickspencer3> still up?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, any idea what I need to do to get this quicklist thing taken care of?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, still up, didn't sleep as long as I wanted unfortunately :)
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, it's not difficult to add a new quicklist item from a technical POV, but we need to be able to get the new string translated (considering that firefox doesn't use LP for translations)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: do you have .desktop.in files they are not imported to launchpad?
<chrisccoulson> and we also need to decide between "New tab" or "New window" (or perhaps both), as someone already suggested a new tab item ;)
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> we must have New Window
<rickspencer3> I don't care about New Tab
<rickspencer3> either way
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, is tehre a bug report?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, no, normally the translations get stripped from the desktop files as part of the build and get merged in to the po files (which is what LP imports)
<chrisccoulson> but firefox doesn't use gettext
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, bug 741046
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 741046 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Please add unity quicklist item for 'new tab'" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741046
<chrisccoulson> thinking about it, new window does make more sense
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, I know it works like that for other compoenents, just not sure for firefox you have that… seems not
<didrocks> yeah, new window
<chrisccoulson> and i'd rather only add 1 static item tbh (considering I may add some dynamic items at some point) ;)
<didrocks> especially for a static quicklist
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: what ideas to you have for dynamic QL? :)
<didrocks> (just being curious)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, not entirely sure yet. i wanted to start playing around with it at some point. i'm definitely going to add support for download progress in the launcher, but i'm not sure how to make use of dynamic lists
<chrisccoulson> perhaps show a handlful of most visited websites or something ;)
<chrisccoulson> not sure though
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, not sure about dynamic ql as well :)
<didrocks> download progress would be awesome
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it already does download progress on windows 7
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, do you want to leave a comment on that bug?
<rickspencer3> yeah, I'll take care of it in a few minutes
<rickspencer3> otp
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: odd they don't do quicklists in win7 though
<jcastro> chrome has them though
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, oh, i've not looked at what they do on win 7
<chrisccoulson> what does chrome use the quicklists for?
<sladen> dbarth: Kaleo: DanRabbit: mpt: "Flightmode"  https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/631391  can somebody give me a sanity check of my understanding of the situation
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 631391 in Network Menu "Use proper icon set for the new network menu" [Medium,Triaged]
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: most visited (5 entries), recently closed (4 entries), new window, new incognito window
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, so, that's pretty much exactly the sort of thing i was thinking of for firefox :)
<jcastro> the first 2 sections are dynamic
<jcastro> yeah
<chrisccoulson> great minds think alike ;)
<sladen> dbarth: Kaleo: DanRabbit: mpt: This icon would only be used in indicator-applet, which uses connman (not network-manager) as the backend, and which is not installed by default on the desktop edition/Unity.  Is it installed on any of the other mixes where it still needs to be feature-freeze
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: and we would have quicklists in unity for firefox before they do it on windows. :)
<chrisccoulson> that would be awesome!
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: a quicklist to a privacy mode window sounds really useful come to think of it
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, yeah. that's more useful for chrome than for firefox though, due to the way privacy mode works in firefox
<chrisccoulson> (it sucks)
<jcastro> bummer
<chrisccoulson> you can't open a private window in firefox without closing all of your other windows
<chrisccoulson> which is pretty bad
<chrisccoulson> i know an entry we could really do with now - restore previous session ;)
<chrisccoulson> people keep complaining that it's not saving their session now
<chrisccoulson> but that's only because the restore menu item isn't particularly discoverable
<vish> sladen: hi, why was Bug #704997 fixed in humanity ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 704997 in Ayatana Design "Launcher: workspace-switcher, files, applications icons need switching to lens/grayscale style" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704997
<sladen> vish: I'm open to better suggestions.  You (last uploader) weren't around at the time
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, didrocks I commented on bug #741046, shall I assign it to someone?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 741046 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Please add unity quicklist item for 'new window' and maybe 'new tab'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741046
<sladen> vish: aim here is to make it "look right" before UI-freeze, so that the Screenshoting can begin and then to improve the technical side after beta (re-source as SVGs, move to whatever the preferred location/package is)
<vish> sladen: werent around? is 18hrs too short a wait time? :)
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, thanks
<sladen> vish: UI Freeze, midnight last night
<vish> sladen: you could have pinged me..
<vish> sladen: would really appreciate it if the maintainer is actually informed when making such changes.. I'm not MIA ;)
<vish> sladen: the icon needs to go in ubuntu-mono not in Humanity
<vish> sladen: ubuntu-mono is the default icon theme and just including the icon in Ubuntu-mono would have solved it
<sladen> vish: there's a proposed branch IIRC.
<sladen> vish: need to do similiar for tonight too:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/humanity-icon-theme/+bug/741804
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 741804 in Ayatana Design "user-trash.svg and user-trash-full.svg not lens grayscale versions" [Undecided,In progress]
<sladen> vish: if the answer is that that needs to go in Ubuntu-mono not Humanity too, that can be fixed/moved over at the same time and I'm more than happy to be informed of a better way!
<vish> sladen: cool, but those icons go into ubuntu-mono, that should just work, no need to change Humanity icons :)
<vish> sladen: and, the icons need to go into ubuntu-mono-light too, (if we want the same icon for Radiance)
<sladen> vish: bingo.  Ta for pointing out the obvious (and on reflection) better solution!
<vish> sladen: np, that trash icon would need fixing in Unity as well.. otherwise the monochrome trash icon will be used in nautilus
<vish> unity should ideally call on -symbolic icon
<sladen> didrocks: ^^ make sense?  Or too risky for tonight?
<sladen> vish: yeah, the workspace switcher will have also changed Panel-2D but I don't know if that is good or bad (it's bad that I made the change in Humanity rather than ubuntu-mono, but that's orthagonal
<didrocks> sladen: it doesn't really impact unity (it's transparent to it). I have no strong opinion about this, depends on you if you want to do an upload, isn't it?
<vish> it's not bad, but Just Not The Right Way™  ;) , we will have to take a look at this again when we are getting a new icon theme.. if we change stuff in humanity its just hackish
<didrocks> (sorry, on the phone if I didn't follow everything)
<sladen> vish: Since I'll have to do another upload for the Trash icons, I'm happy to fix the not-the-right-way at the same time
<sladen> vish: but you've raised a (separate) point about 'user-trash' and whereelse it is used
<vish> sladen: ;p  btw, i marked Bug #741517 as dup of the old bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 741517 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "Workspace switcher 0.5.3.8 (dup-of: 704997)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741517
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 704997 in Ayatana Design "Launcher: workspace-switcher, files, applications icons need switching to lens/grayscale style" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704997
<sladen> vish: one option is to change that to "unity-launcher-trash" or some such (patch Unity, which I don't want to do)
<vish> sladen: yea, i've mentioned it on the bug
<vish> sladen: but that *will* have to be done at some point..
<vish> lets just do it now ;)
<vish> the launcher monochrome icons will need to be named different
<sladen> vish: "user-trash-symbolic"/"user-trash-full-symbolic" ?
<vish> probably..
<sladen> policy decisions... policy decisions... writing the patch is easier :)
<vish> ;)
<Omega> Where are crashes stored again?
<Omega> Compiz crashes everytime I press alt.
<kenvandine> ok, i am very impressed with multimonitor in unity :)
<kenvandine> just plugged in a second monitor and unity just did the right thing on the second monitor
<kenvandine> not restart or anything
<kenvandine> only weirdness was the second display didn't redraw the background
<kenvandine> until i moved a window over there
<jcastro> fta: http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2011/03/24/compiz-update-whats-happening-in-the-race-to-natty/
<jcastro> fta: xterms work ok for you now?
<nhaines> Everything looks beautiful today.  :)
<nhaines> Anyone know the plan for the new scrollers?
<fta> jcastro, hm, not much. still weird
<fta> jcastro, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/xterm.ogv
<jcastro> DBO: ^
<nhaines> fta: is there any scrollback in that xterm?
<htorque> nhaines, no (seeing the same here)
<fta> nhaines, yep, on the left, but it's the old style x11 scrolls
<tedg> Who!  Hoo!  With the release of dbusmenu 0.4.0 we're not over 3000 blank lines!  https://www.ohloh.net/p/dbusmenu/analyses/latest
<tedg> now
<nhaines> fta: oh wow, I do remember the old x11 scrolls.  From like 1995.  :)  That takes me back.
<htorque> fta. is there a bug report for that problem?
<fta> sure. bug 692463
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 692463 in unity "xterms broken in unity" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692463
<htorque> fta, great, thanks!
<fta> oh, there's a patch attached now
<jcastro> chright
<jcastro> so basically, he fixed it, blogged that it's fixed, but it's really not fixed for anyone except him
<jcastro> I'll flail him in the morning
<fta> jcastro, i wish someone gets to the follow focus bugs before release.. it's the worse experience ever for me, since twm
<LLStarks> do i need to file a bug for the obvious fitt's law issues with the scrollbars?
<Omega> I'd say so.
<lamlex> DBO: when an app with multiple windows sets the urgent hint, clicking it's launcher icon raises the one that set urgent- right?
<DBO> lamlex, in theory
<DBO> yes
<lamlex> heh
<lamlex> ok
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> that's not a very reassuring answer :P
<Daekdroom> Since the latest unity update I can't use Alt+f2 to run commands
<a3Dman> bug 742055 , is it possible?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 742055 in unity (Ubuntu) "Icons should fade up and down in Dash while scrolling" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742055
<Davidc_3> Anyone working on a "lens" having problems now  with the new python-gobject? The Dee.py override isn't working anymore. *sad*
#ayatana 2011-03-25
<Davidc_3> *downgrading like a pro*
<LLStarks> i really like the new scrolling options for the dash. touchpad scrolling, scroll wheel, but no arrow/page key input.
<LLStarks> still nice though
<j1mc> hi all
<bbigras> I 'compiz --replace' supposed to take a long time? It seems frozen.
<fagan> bbigras: are you trying to restart unity?
<bbigras> fagan: yes
<fagan> if you are try doing a unity --reset
<bbigras> fagan: I got an exception and a core dump. Is the instructions at http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source/28472#28472 still good?
<fagan> bbigras: hmmm interesting was unity working fine before?
<fagan> well build instructions change a bit but should be fine
<fagan> (some things get added sometimes)
<bbigras> fagan: I don't know, it's the first time I try it from source. I'll rebuild in case the lib packages changed.
<fagan> bbigras: if it was working before report a bug with the traceback and they will look at it
<fagan> just say you are running trunk in the bug too
<bbigras> fagan: ok thanks
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> hi there everybody!
<fagan> Hmmmm how exactly do you put a window onto the second monitor if there is that grid snap thing that makes the window half the size of the first monitor
 * fagan has his second monitor working now in unity but cant get anything onto the second window 
<didrocks> good morning
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> where are pictures for the launchers stocked please ? modify launcher-background-top/middle/bottom.png  did nothing on the launcher
<cdbs> Hi, as for bug #729074, is it not implemented yet? Or is it implemented but a bug is not making the quicklist come up? I can work on the fix
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 729074 in unity "dynamic quicklists are not working" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729074
<klattimer> dbarth, mpt: I'm thinking about replacing a huge raft of bugs with a single bug for "IDO calendar should have a new calendar widget and not rely on GtkCalendar" as the gtk calendar is causing most of the difficulties with keyboard navigation, focus and interaction
<mpt> klattimer, I agree that a new calendar widget (or at least, calendar code plugged into IDO grid layout) would potentially fix many bugs
<klattimer> as far as I can tell, I'm just yak shaving trying to find a solution to some of these with the current widget
<mpt> klattimer, I generally find though that bug reports describing solutions are risky. A new calendar widget may fix all those bugs, but it might leave one or two of them unfixed initially.
<klattimer> true
<klattimer> well, how about I create a new bug report, and reference all of the sub bugs?
<mpt> Bug reports centered around solutions, I mean (describing a solution is fine)
<klattimer> right
<mpt> I'll be delighted to review the existing bug reports when you publish a branch with the new widget. :-)
<apinheiro> njpatel, you here?
<apinheiro> rodrigo has just approved one of my branches
<apinheiro> njpatel, can I merge it, or we are out of the deadline?
<njpatel> apinheiro, merge it
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok, thanks
<dbarth> apinheiro: ping?
<dbarth> rodrigo_: ping as well?
<rodrigo_> dbarth, pong
<dbarth> have you guys seen luke's email with the issues he still mentions
<rodrigo_> yes, was looking at it
<dbarth> Bug #740698 for example
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740698 in unity (Ubuntu) "Quicklist items are not yet accessible." [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740698
<dbarth> or a slew of missing indicators description like Bug #740723
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 740723 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth indicator does not set accessible/icon description." [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740723
<rodrigo_> dbarth, yes, luke's doing the indicators branches, afaik, isn't he?
<apinheiro> dbarth, here
<apinheiro> dbarth, about the quicklist, as I said in my answer
<apinheiro> we knew that from a lot time ago
<apinheiro> but we focused on launcher
<apinheiro> and now in the dash
<apinheiro> to get something
<apinheiro> at least the alt+f2 dialog
<apinheiro> with something meaningful
<artfwo> could anyone reopen bug 709461? I tried to, but all the statuses are disabled for me, weird
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 709461 in unity "Application windows can sometimes fail to display and will mask regions of the screen" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709461
<lamalex> njpatel, the new multimonitor menubar is awesome!
<kenvandine> lamalex, it really is... makes me want to go buy a second monitor so i can use it full time :)
<lamalex> I need to find my mouse now
<lamalex> touchpad across a massive monitor is not so good
<lamalex> I think I could use a magic mouse
<mariokemper> Hi all, I have added support for static quicklist items to my application. What happens to those entries when the .desktop file is used with other distributions. Are those entries ignored silenty or will they generate any errors?
<lamalex> mariokemper, they'll be ignored
<mariokemper> ok, thanks
<apinheiro> njpatel, you know if jay will be connected today?
<njpatel> apinheiro, yep, maybe a little later though
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok thanks, anyway, just in case, do you know something about the eventinspector on the windowthread? ;)
<njpatel> Heh, sorry, that's out of my skill set :)
<njpatel> jaytaoko, apinheiro
<njpatel> Have fun :)
<stefano-palazzo> kenvandine, are you around?
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, yup
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, what's up?
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, just a question about the event inspectors
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, hi, btw ;)
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: hello
<apinheiro> on the definition of the eventinspector
<apinheiro> the first variable is a nux::Area
<apinheiro> so I guess that it is supposed to be the Area receiving the event
<apinheiro> but on the call inspector method
<apinheiro> it is always NULL
<stefano-palazzo> kenvandine, it's happening again :-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/askubuntu-lens/+bug/742350
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 742350 in AskUbuntu Lens "" unity-askubuntu-daemon" crashes with latest updates" [High,Invalid]
<apinheiro> not sure if there is something missing
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, ugh!
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: let me check
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, ok, thanks
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, i can't look right now, but can you have him confirm he has gir1.2-dee-0.5 = 0.5.16-0ubuntu4
<stefano-palazzo> kenvandine, just a sec, I have the same bug
<kenvandine> i know he shows he ran an upgrade
<kenvandine> oh you do?
<kenvandine> and it was working for your right?
<stefano-palazzo> yeah it happend after today's update (in my case, I downloaded a fresh ISO)
<stefano-palazzo> kenvandine, yep the version is 0.5.16-0ubuntu4
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: yes, the Area is null, I am not quite sure why I added it
<stefano-palazzo> sorry to keep bugging you with this, the package must be cursed (:
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: can you use it with the area being Null?
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, yes, in fact Im using it for the key events
<apinheiro> for that I don't need it
<apinheiro> just trying to check if I could use it to get
<apinheiro> the event nux_enter_focus
<apinheiro> and the area
<apinheiro> but no problem
<apinheiro> I could do that in other way
<jaytaoko> apinheiro: alright, I will try to figured out why I added it
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, i see why...
<kenvandine> pygobject update yesterday
<kenvandine> crap
 * kenvandine sighs
 * bcurtiswx hands kenvandine a few free coupons for coffee (a.k.a. caffeine)
<apinheiro> jaytaoko, ok, thanks
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, thx
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, i'll get it fixed
<stefano-palazzo> kenvandine, thanks a lot
<lamalex> hey jcastro can you fire up skype or mumble and tell me if you experience https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/742530
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 742530 in unity (Ubuntu) "notication area only appears in one monitor" [Low,New]
<lamalex> oh even better you're already on skype
<jcastro> skype is my windows box
<lamalex> ah
<jcastro> but I can confirm in mumble
<jcastro> happens in skype too, confirming
<lamalex> danke
<cyphermox_> sladen, ping?
<lamalex> hm where is ted
<lamalex> he's never around when I have bugs I need to ask him about
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, fix for dee and libunity uploaded... thx for pointing that out so fast!
<Davidc_3> stefano-palazzo: ping
<lamalex> is there a shortcut to initiate window picker for a single application?
<stefano-palazzo> I'm here :-)
<stefano-palazzo> kenvandine, awesome! that was quick
<stefano-palazzo> Davidc_3, pong
<Davidc_3> stefano-palazzo: is your place working with the new python-gobject?
<stefano-palazzo> Davidc_3, is that already published? I don't see any updates
<Davidc_3> stefano-palazzo: I'm talking about the python-gobject update from last night :)
<Davidc_3> 2.28.3-1
<stefano-palazzo> Davidc_3, that seems to have broken Dee, which broke my Place
<kenvandine> Davidc_3, u just uploaded the fix for Dee and Unity
<kenvandine> s/u/i
<Davidc_3> stefano-palazzo, kenvandine: oh awesome.
<stefano-palazzo> sorry I'm a little preoccupied :-) Yes that problem was discovered rather quickly
<Davidc_3> I'm currently having some difficulties with Python, I've never touched anything more than php and bash and my Place needs to deal with a lot of APIs. Where can I find the best Python doc ever? :)
<bbigras> Davidc_3: I have no idea, but maybe you could start with http://docs.python.org/tutorial/index.html . There was also a book 'dive into python' but I'm not sure if it's up-to-date.
<stefano-palazzo> Davidc_3, bbigras dive into python is up-to-date, and it's brilliant, if you already know _a_ programming language
<bbigras> stefano-palazzo: from this site http://diveintopython.org/toc/index.html ? The copyright ends in 2004.
<stefano-palazzo> Davidc_3, have a look at this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812
<Davidc_3> bbigras, stefano-palazzo: Thanks, all of your links seem great.
<bbigras> stefano-palazzo: oh there's a dive into python 3. and nice link btw. thanks
<bbigras> Davidc_3: yw
<stefano-palazzo> I love this SO question, it's the first place to look if you want to learn pretty much anything to do with programming
<Davidc_3> ATM, I'm not hitting walls and Google APIs are fairly easy to use (thanks to your code stefano-palazzo), but when I try to add others APIs, I'm pretty much running in the dark :)
<zniavre> good afternoon > does launcher panel and icons for globalmenu are hardcoded please ?
<zniavre> launcher background **
<stefano-palazzo> Davidc_3, be careful with the google API, it has hidden dangers :)
<Davidc_3> stefano-palazzo, like the TOS?
<stefano-palazzo> I've spend a day converting everything to use the StackExchange API instead. They are deprecating this API, and the successor is pretty expensive
<stefano-palazzo> Plus _I think_ my code doesn't comply with the ToS
<stefano-palazzo> We've also looked into Bing and Yahoo, they're no good either. Bing has an awful contract for you to sign (which doesn't let you do anything with the search results), and yahoo is expensive and unreliable (i.e. they may change their pricing tomorrow)
<Davidc_3> I'm using the Books and Images APIs, not the search one, AFAIK I'm still in the TOS lines, I hope.
<stefano-palazzo> Oh I think they are fine, it's the search one that they make a lot of money from. You should be okay
<stefano-palazzo> you might also want to have a look at the DuckDuckGo.com api. They do a 0-click thing, giving you things like definitions of words, amazon products and lots more
<nigelb> stefano-palazzo: hey, got a minute? :)
<Davidc_3> DDG api does Amazon? I was hesitating about taking an Amazon key... Hmm. Let's see.
<stefano-palazzo> nigelb, kindasorta :) I need to leave in a minute, what's up?
<nigelb> stefano-palazzo: For Ubuntu Developer Week, we had this Project Lightning talks, where people would introduce cool project they've done for about 5 to 6 minutes and how folks can help, want to talk about the stackexchange app during the app devel week?
<nigelb> (Logs from UDW https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1103/ProjectLightningTalks)
<stefano-palazzo> nigelb, yes that would be great!
<nigelb> stefano-palazzo: awesme, I'll put you down for it! its on friday 15 apr at 2100 UTC
<stefano-palazzo> nigelb, that's fantastic :-)
<stefano-palazzo> nigelb, I don't see the 15th of april in the ubuntu wiki, am I looking at the right page?
<nigelb> stefano-palazzo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<stefano-palazzo> ah there we are
<stefano-palazzo> nigelb, thanks a lot, I'll try to come up with something good (i.e. cram everything into five minutes)
<nigelb> stefano-palazzo: you can probably take 7 to 8 minutes :)
<stefano-palazzo> looking forward to it
<stefano-palazzo> right I really need to go for a bit. see you
<nigelb> thanks stefano-palazzo :)
<Inkwina> I was wondering if it is possible to have an indicator app written in pygtk with a menu more like that of sound menu instead of simple text entries.
<Inkwina> the docs say that GtkMenuItem can have any widget as a child, not just Label, but when I try it all i get is a seperator
<lamalex> ronoc, I really like the sound menu for checking what's playing. It's quite nice!
<ronoc> lamalex, thanks, looking good now I hope
<Daekdroom> Unfortunately the sound menu isn't displaying the album cover for rhythmbox
<fta> jcastro, hi, when is the xterm fix supposed to land?
<jcastro> fta: not sure
<jcastro> didrocks: sam blogged that he fixed an issue with xterms but he just left a patch attached to the bug
<jcastro> fta: do you have the bug # handy?
<fta> bug 692463
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 692463 in unity (Ubuntu) "xterms broken in unity" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692463
<didrocks> jcastro: I think it's in upstream trunk
<didrocks> jcastro: anyway, natty is frozen for beta
<jcastro> fta: ok so probably the first update after beta
<didrocks> right
<fta> which package is the patch for? it's not clear to me reading the patch
<fta> i want to give it a try locally
<didrocks> fta: let me look at the patch
<didrocks> fta: this is the main compiz package, so "compiz"
<fta> ok, thanks
<fta> (good it's not the whole xorg beast)
<didrocks> :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: smspillaz: hey guys, just to let you know, i'm going to be handing over to aruiz, who's awesome. I decided I'm far too rusty and out of practice...
<didrocks> robtaylor: thanks for the work you've done! :)
<robtaylor> didrocks: thanks to you for helping out so much :)
<didrocks> yw :)
<fta> jcastro, \o/
<jcastro> fta: I take it worked?
<fta> yep
<jcastro> kenvandine: jono can't get the AU lens to work, I am suspecting this dee/GI thing again
<fta> jcastro, looking at the patch, it was a more general issue than just xterms. windows geometry seemed broken.
<jcastro> jono: in a terminal try: /usr/lib/unity-place-askubuntu/unity-askubuntu-daemon
<jcastro> and tell me what happens
<jono> jono@forge:~$ /usr/lib/unity-place-askubuntu/unity-askubuntu-daemon
<jono> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for Unity
<jono> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jono>   File "/usr/lib/unity-place-askubuntu/unity-askubuntu-daemon", line 28, in <module>
<jono>     from gi.repository import Unity
<jono> ImportError: cannot import name Unity
<jono> jono@forge:~$
<jcastro> aha, same issue we had before
<jono> I might not have got the new dee yet
<jono> jcastro, is the package called dee or libdee?
<jcastro> I am trying to figure that out
<jono> np
<jcastro> Binary: libdee-1.0-1 libdee-dev libdee-1.0-1-dbg libdee-doc gir1.2-dee-0.5
<jcastro> the source package is "dee"
<jcastro> dpkg -l libdee-1.0-0
<jcastro> what version does that show?
<stefano-palazzo_> Huh, I've never seen this error
<jono> I just installed libdee
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo_: it's a packaging bug kenvandine fixed earlier today
<jono> No packages found matching libdee-1.0-0.
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> here it is
<jcastro> dpkg -l libdee-1.0-1
<jono> ii  libdee-1.0-1   0.5.16-0ubuntu model to synchronize mutiple instances over
<stefano-palazzo_> jcastro, I see. That bug presented completely differently on my (and the bug reporters') machines
<jcastro> jono: it seems to have truncated the version after the "ubuntu" part of the version
<jcastro> 0.5.16-0ubuntu5 is what I have
<jono> how do I find that out if it is trucating it
<jono> let me check in my cache
<jono> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  49738 2011-03-25 09:05 libdee-1.0-1_0.5.16-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<jcastro> because there's supposed to be a number after "ubuntu" in the version string
<jcastro> hmm
<jono> maybe I should reinstall the PPA package
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> kenvandine will know how to fix it, he can fix anything!
<jono> brb testing
<jcastro> jono: I take it you don't have the icon on the launcher?
<jono> jcastro, I do
<jono> jcastro, it throws a crash dialog for the daemon
<jono> but then won't allow me to file it
<jcastro> right
<jono> and doesnt tell me any debugging info, which is not useful
<jcastro> the error you are getting is it trying to run that daemon which I had you run in a terminal before
<jono> I had a few different binaries for the unity-place-askubuntu
<stefano-palazzo_> jono, you can get the errors by manually running it in a terminal:
<stefano-palazzo_> /usr/lib/unity-place-askubuntu/unity-askubuntu-daemon
<jono> I removed the packages and reinstalled
<jono> jono@forge:~$ /usr/lib/unity-place-askubuntu/unity-askubuntu-daemon
<jono> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for Unity
<jono> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jono>   File "/usr/lib/unity-place-askubuntu/unity-askubuntu-daemon", line 28, in <module>
<jono>     from gi.repository import Unity
<jono> ImportError: cannot import name Unity
<jono> looks like the libgi-dee might be broken
<jono> libgir, rather
<jcastro> as soon as ken is online I'll poke him
<jono> Version: 0.5.16-0ubuntu5
<jono> for gir1.2-dee-0.5
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> this morning he was like "hey so the gir/dee thing was all broken but I fixed it"
<jono> right
 * jcastro luckily is still on the same session from yesterday
<jcastro> I wonder if I restart if it will break my place
<stefano-palazzo_> Is there another bug report? This was this morning's:
<stefano-palazzo_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/askubuntu-lens/+bug/742350
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 742350 in libunity (Ubuntu) "Dee and Unity GI overrides fail to import with pygobject 2.28.3-1" [Medium,Fix released]
<stefano-palazzo_> (not the one you're having)
<jcastro> jono: fyi here's my file list: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/585548/
<jcastro> I've had that gi.repository import Unity error before
<jcastro> though it doesn't make sense that it would work for us and not him
<jcastro> let me try it on my laptop, I never installed local stuff there
<stefano-palazzo_> Okay that sounds better. I was thinking maybe it's something totally unrelated
<jono> jcastro, looks the same as mine
<LLStarks> bug 742720, mushihime-sama
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 742720 in unity (Ubuntu) "Cannot switch between Dash and Alt-F2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742720
<bbigras> I reported bug 742610 this morning about Unity
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 742610 in unity (Ubuntu) "coredump when resetting unitty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742610
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo_: works fine on my laptop, and ken says he tested it on 3 seperate machines, must be some other issue
<stefano-palazzo_> jcastro, sounds about right, If the package was broken it shouldn't work on my machine either
<stefano-palazzo_> "Cannot import Unity" sounds pretty weird too :)
<LLStarks> jcastro, i can't alt-sysreq-k after compiz crashes. my lvds turns funky colors and i then need to restart.
<jcastro> ouch
<kenvandine> does he have gir1.2-unity-3.0 installed?
<jcastro> jono: ^
<carlos2> Typo at   http://unity.ubuntu.com/about/  "A powerful desktop and netbook environment things brings consistency and elegance to the Ubuntu experience."
<LLStarks> i've seen it in the past with compiz, but now it happens upon any unity crash that i can't restart unity from using an open and focused nautilus window.
<jono> kenvandine, nope installing now
<kenvandine> ok
<jono> brb relogging in
 * kenvandine adds the deps
<kenvandine> i guess the python deps aren't discovered
<kenvandine> for gir
<jono> it works! :-)
<jono> nice :-)
<jono> thanks kenvandine
<jono> thanks jcastro, stefano-palazzo_
<stefano-palazzo_> phew :)
<jcastro> maybe we should add a dependancy on the place?
<jcastro> jono: ok so just search for something in the dash or the place and it should work
<jcastro> like "unity keyboard shortcuts"
<jono> jcastro, cool :-)
<jono> wow, it is *fast*
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> unfortunately that google API is deprecated
<jcastro> so we'll have to use something else
<stefano-palazzo_> jono, if you right click the launcher, select users and type "jono", you'll notice something is missing ;-)
<LLStarks> bug 742726, mushihime-sama
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 742726 in unity (Ubuntu) "Alt-SysReq-K after Unity crash causes LVDS to display funky colors and force a restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742726
<kenvandine> jcastro, i added the dep
<kenvandine> committing now
<jcastro> thanks kenvandine
<stefano-palazzo_> oh jcastro did you get a chance to the the ungooglyfied version?
<kenvandine> jcastro, please update the daily builds recipe to use lp:~ken-vandine/askubuntu-lens/packaging
<kenvandine> i think we are finally past the project rename fallout :)
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo_: I can check it now actually, let me update the recipe and ppa
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo_: anything to commit to trunk before I fire off a build?
<stefano-palazzo_> jcastro, nope, all is well
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/askubuntu-lens/+bug/741861
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 741861 in AskUbuntu Lens "AskUbuntu.com results are too prominent on the Dash" [Medium,New]
<jono> stefano-palazzo_, :-)
<jcastro> is this a lens' job to do that or is that the dash itself?
<stefano-palazzo_> jcastro, not a clue. It could be either. I suppose kamstrup or kenvandine know more?
<kenvandine> good question
<kenvandine> i don't know how it orders it
<stefano-palazzo_> also, it's very hard to reproduce, most of the time it works fine. maybe it has to do with how fast results are returned
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> like, imagine if you had 5 lenses installed
<kenvandine> ugh
<jcastro> the normal dash would become a mess
<kenvandine> i think the dash should have a pretty well defined list of priorities
<kenvandine> although...
<jcastro> right
<kenvandine> it would be cool if it was smart
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo_: oh cool you landed gravatar support
<kenvandine> like usually jorge selects a result from askubuntu lense when he searches
<kenvandine> so over time give you those first
<stefano-palazzo_> jcastro, yeah, I did that in an hour or something, really stellar work by the places api people
<kenvandine> but if i usually select gwibber posts from the gwibber lense
<jcastro> rock and roll
<kenvandine> those bubble up for me
<kenvandine> and if someone else clicks on the application launchers most of the time those bubble to the top
 * kenvandine is probably dreaming too big :)
<kenvandine> but hey, that is what i do :)
<stefano-palazzo_> jcastro, you will notice, the non-google version is pretty slow (it's close to unusable from my perfectionist perspective). I really need to think of something clever to make that work. It takes more than a second. But let me know if you have any thoughts anyway. It does some things differently
<c10ud> jcastro, this is the wrong place et. al. but i recently run into #402814 and seems like other projects did. i just wanted to ask if you could have some influence on the lp guys and help app devs out :)
<jcastro> c10ud: it's a high priority thing that I've brought up a bunch of times
<c10ud> i wouldn't normally spam this channel, but it's has been two damn years, and we just need not to except, no need for handling the submodule
<jcastro> they're working on it unfortunately it wasn't as simple as I thought it would be
<jcastro> right, which means without imports we can't do easy daily builds
<c10ud> i tried in the lp-dev channel, but they were very quiet (no response)
<c10ud> you know, it's not a big deal.. but the recipe feature is really cool and we wanted to try it out :)
<jcastro> I whine about it on a cron-like basis
<c10ud> (especially when there's some good guy running his ppa-creation script by hand from his own box hehe)
<c10ud> if i remove the git submodule, $some_hardcore_distro guys won't be happy, if you could tell the devs yet-another-time "please just import without the submodule.. don't throw a failing exception" i would be happy
<c10ud> lol
<c10ud> thanks for your time and sorry for the offtopic
<jcastro> c10ud: well, at least we got the me menu support in for natty at least, heh
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo_: do you have anything to commit today? It seems I can't just rebuild with a change in the packaging branch, lp wants a higher revision than 19. :-/
<stefano-palazzo_> hehe, sure give me a second
<stefano-palazzo_> we're at 19, right?
<jcastro> yeah
<c10ud> yeah that's great, but i found out ayatana devs to be usually friendlier than most of the category (i submitted a patch for changing icon paths for indicators from python, and was promptly accepted:))
<Omega> I wonder, is there a way to blacklist folders from the dash?
<Omega> (maybe only hidden folders?)
<lamalex> c10ud, good to hear!
<stefano-palazzo_> I'll clean up the code to comply with pep8 guidelines
<jcastro> Omega: yeah there's a blacklist in zeitgeist
<c10ud> :D
<Omega> jcastro: Oh, cool, I thought that only worked for activity journal though.
<jcastro> well I added things to the activity journal blacklist
<jcastro> and it stopped showing up in my dash
<Omega> Awesome!
<stefano-palazzo_> jcastro, okay all done
 * jcastro clicks a button
<Omega> jcastro: How does the blacklist work?
<Omega> Do you add folder paths?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I add like file:///path/to/folder
<nmarques> kenvandine, LP#742760
<nmarques> kenvandine, patch attached ;)
<kenvandine> nmarques, woot
<kenvandine> bug 742760
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 742760 in xchat-indicator (Ubuntu) "64bit compatibility issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742760
<kenvandine> nmarques, i love patches
<nmarques> kenvandine, it was probably a glitch ;)
<nmarques> or a tipo
<kenvandine> knowing me, a typo
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> nmarques, probably an oversight
<kenvandine> nmarques, how current are all of your packages?
<kenvandine> the past couple of weeks have fixed tons of bugs
<Omega> jcastro: With wildcards?
<nmarques> kenvandine, including all the updates till yesterday ;)
<kenvandine> nmarques, excellent
<nmarques> kenvandine, for the indicator stack
<jcastro> Omega: not sure, I'm not very zeitgeist proficient I'm afraid
<kenvandine> we are in beta freeze, so don't expect  much before the end of next week
<kenvandine> nmarques, so you should be in good shape
<Omega> jcastro: It seems to work with wildcards :)
<nmarques> kenvandine, you guys doing awesome job :)
<jcastro> oh nice!
<kenvandine> thx
<nmarques> kenvandine, our official repository is being populated with the latest packages
<nmarques> kenvandine, gonna release it within a few days :)
<kenvandine> official? like the opensuse repos?
<nmarques> https://build.opensuse.org/project/show?project=GNOME:Ayatana
<nmarques> it's a part of our GNOME Team projects :)
<nmarques> the main problem to make it available on the distro relies on the GTK2 package
<kenvandine> yeah :(
<nmarques> not making politial comments on that
<nmarques> just that I find it sad :/ my vision of upstream is that they should be as feature rich as possible
<nmarques> it's their game... I'm happy I can at least make this options available to our users :)
<nmarques> I have already prepared a GNOME2 Spin with this indicators by default and some other candies
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> nmarques, thanks for all that effort, we really appreciate it
<nmarques> would you guys be available for a email interview? Would canonical allow it? if so, whats the right procedures ?
<nmarques> mainly focusing the indicators and their relation with user experience :)
<seiflotfy> Omega, how can i help
<seiflotfy> please come to #zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> we will help you there
<kenvandine> nmarques, interview for what?
<kenvandine> i think tedg would be the best person for that
<nmarques> kenvandine, a bit on the story on the indicators so I can include it on the release materials about this repository
<nmarques> kenvandine, because it's a repo only based on your work :)
<kenvandine> tedg definitely then
<nmarques> kenvandine, I will send him a few questions and leave it for you appreciation. Gonna be published on news.opensuse.org and on the project wiki page... alongside with a 'thank you' message to your Team for the help you guys have given me so far. And so that everyone is aware, I never had a question unanswered from you side, and this is quite important for me.
<kenvandine> nmarques, awesome :)
<jcastro> that'd be awesome
<nmarques> gotta run :) weekend and girlfriend to please ;)
<nmarques> guys, once more, a huge thank you for all the help
<jcastro> thanks for your work nmarques!
<nmarques> jcastro, I am the one who is pleased with your commitment ;)
<nmarques> jcastro, differentiation and innovation are important... all the grunting and ranting from others isn't shared by me and by many users, never forget that!
<nmarques> peace
 * kenvandine waves to nmarques
<bcurtiswx> is there a way to minimize all open windows? cntrl+alt+d ?
<bcurtiswx> ah, super D
<bcurtiswx> but it crashed my compiz
<bcurtiswx> woo crash file !
<bcurtiswx> now i can apport that file right.. like apport _usr_bin_compiz....
<bcurtiswx> ah, seems it's similar to the alt+tab crash, but i did it with super+d
<bcurtiswx> do I need to report or are there already enough bugs for that crash?
<bcurtiswx> ah ha, found the bug
<bcurtiswx> nvm, thanks for the help ;)
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo_: hey if you want to use a real API a launchpad lens would be amazing.
<jcastro> my efforts to convince launchpadders to make one haven't been fruitful, they're all too busy, heh
<fta> is there a pref somewhere to make the dashes bigger? they are taking less than 25% of my screen
#ayatana 2011-03-26
<coz_>  hey all
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> im trying to customize the launcher but i hav the feeling that it's 'hardcoded' am i right ?
<alex3f> hi, is there anybody who can help me with an appindicator issue? should I ask somewhere else?
<kklimonda> alex3f: it's a good place to ask questions, but not the right time - most developers aren't working, or even checking IRC on weekends
<alex3f> thank you! my bad :)
<alex3f> I am trying to find a way to set label guide on an appindicator, using the python bindings
<alex3f> will ask again on Monday :D
<dart> got a really strange problem: whenever I install any new package from synaptic compiz crashes and restarts at the end of installation
<Islington> design.canonical.com is down
<Islington> might be because of this? http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2372093
<vish> haha!
<Davidc_3> =)
<AndreaAzzarone> NUX_FILE_LINE_PROTO what does it mean?
<Davidc_3> It's working! http://imagebin.org/145009
<AndreaAzzarone> Davidc_3, how i can install it?
<Davidc_3> AndreaAzzarone, I'll push the code on Launchpad by monday morning, I want to clean some stuff before I do.
<AndreaAzzarone> Davidc_3, thanks!
<AndreaAzzarone> can you post more images?
<AndreaAzzarone> please :)
<Davidc_3> AndreaAzzarone, Yep
<AndreaAzzarone> Davidc_3, thanks!
<Davidc_3> AndreaAzzarone, http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/9660/screenshot1sw.png & http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/8700/screenshot2q.png
<AndreaAzzarone> Davidc_3, thanks again!
<Davidc_3> AndreaAzzarone, I'm trying to localize the results (my session is in french), but as you can see, it's not fully working.
<Davidc_3> AndreaAzzarone, your welcome! :)
<AndreaAzzarone> Davidc_3, I wish you good job!
<Davidc_3> AndreaAzzarone, thanks :)
<LLStarks> i know all i do is come here and complain. i'd contribute code if i was better at c and python, but all i want for april is a multi-monitor unity experience, cloned or expanded, that doesn't literally crash every 2 seconds on -intel
<Omega> LLStarks: Look at the bitesize bugs :)
<LLStarks> linky?
<LLStarks> i only have last week's
<LLStarks> nvm
<Omega> seiflotfy: What's the easiest way to remove entries in zeitgeit's database?
<Omega> I tried using the blacklist, but they still show up in the dash.
<Omega> (Unless I did it wrong)
<seiflotfy> Omega,  blacklist doesnt log
<seiflotfy> u need to remove it from the history
<seiflotfy> for that we are creating a new tool
<seiflotfy> called history manager
<seiflotfy> do u care to join the development and work on it
<seiflotfy> ?
<Omega> #zeitgeist-dev right?
<Omega> Nope :< not it
<Omega> Is #zeitgeist used for dev too?
<seiflotfy> #zeitgeist is used for dev
<Omega> Alright :)
<fta> smspillaz, yt?
<Daekdroom> It seems I'm no longer able to run commands using ALT+F3
<Daekdroom> *F2
<Daekdroom> And... nevermind. Found out why.
<LLStarks> okay. unity hates evince. neither evince or document viewer bring up a result.
#ayatana 2011-03-27
<smspillaz> fta: I am now
<fta> smspillaz, hey, it was about the xterm patch, but i commented in the bug
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> I positively hate xterm
<smspillaz> I don't think we're going to make that patch for b1 though, the gates are closing fast
<smspillaz> also, did I mention that I positively hate xterm for using all this legacy X11 stuff?
<smspillaz> my newest issue with is with gitk
<smspillaz> it does nasty things like reparenting itself every 10 seconds
<smspillaz> fta: what's probably happening is that we aren't taking into account the server (legacy!!!!!!!!) border when adjusting for the new frame and shadow extents
<smspillaz> oh, perhaps not
<smspillaz> maybe its something else
 * smspillaz will look into that today
<smspillaz> I *really* need to get some study done though
<fta> and i really need some sleep, it's 4am
<paglias> hi
<jderose> is there anyone who could walk me though a quick example using gi.repository.AppIndicator from Python?
<jderose> i'm trying to port from python-appindicator, haven't trouble making the equivalent stuff work
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/acroread.ogv  :(
<hyperair> ugh that sucks
<fta> indeed
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/dash.ogv
<njin> can someone set importance hight to bug 743634. thanks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 743634 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Wall of desktop move wrong window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743634
<coz_> hey all
<yroc1234> Anybody here?
<DaveDavenport> howdy
<DaveDavenport> hmmm if a desktop file has spaces in the Name field, my indicator only shows the first word.
<DaveDavenport> where are strings like  string "x-canonical-sound-menu-player-metadata-xesam:album"  documented?
<LLStarks> is unity-gtk3 on the roadmap for oneiric or penguin?
<DaveDavenport> hmmm if a desktop file has spaces in the Name field, my indicator only shows the first word. Annoying.
<Omega> DaveDavenport: That's unfortunate, it's sunday though, so most devs aren't here.
<DaveDavenport> yep. I will  repeat tomorrow
<yroc1234_> HI, I am having some issues with ubuntu 11.04
<yroc1234_> Its mostly that any of the standard updates that appear in a black box in the upper right hand corner of the screen (like facebook updates). Only contain white rectangles instead of charecters
